# Closed



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Closed


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Dang Stumpy ! I don't care much for old Woodcraft either, but here it's the only game in town.

I've a day that wasn't anything to write home about. You want to talk about crummy stores ? I'll see your Woodcraft and raise you a Rockwell.

SMOKE SMOKE SMOKE

Yea! come on LJ please bring back the coffee lounge!

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I used to run a Hardware store, so I know a bit about retail. Let me tell you, Woodcraft (at least the one by me) has some of the biggest idiots in the world working there! I've seen them- more than once- actually talk the customer out of high priced purchases out of nothing but laziness! Once it was all I could do to not walk to the front of the store and intervene before a guy left! (They like me in the local Woodcraft, so I didn't want to tick anyone off- i kept my mouth shut!)

There is a small Rockwell near me too, and their sales staff is great. I bought my table saw fence there and paid more money because they were so nice! But their selection is VERY limited.

BTW, Pop, got your PM the other day and I'm not ignoring you. I just didn't get a chance to answer yet…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Have you ever been to "Tonys" at Birch Run? Just thought I'd ask. Used to stop there going to and from Canada bear hunting.
Maybe it's the weather you have to contend with in which case…..
(1)Find you a nice piece of oak to chew on(2), have three shots of Crown Royal(3), pat the dog on the head and you will feel better tomorrow. Unless of course you happen to wander into your local Woodcraft store in which case see item (2) and repeat .


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd kill for a Woodcraft but the $100 in gas I'd spend, plus the 750% markup makes for an expensive trip. For the sake of requested argument, the Woodcraft in Knoxville had some pretty intelligent folks. Of course most of them were expert turners and I'm an idiot turner, so they didn't have to be too smart to impress me. They also didn't like me for excessively stroking the PM helical planer.

Post something more controversial and I'll fight with you.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

As bad as I hate to agree(not argue) with you, it would be nice to have the Coffee Lounge reopenned. Maybe if we get everyone to protest to Martin he would reconsider. If it started to get out of hand again he could shut it off.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Howie- Been to that Tony's in Birch Run several times. That place is famous for their portion sizes. If you order a side of bacon you literally get a pound. Sausage comes a dozen patties at a time. It's a small chain here in Michigan, there's actually one a couple blocks from my house in this little village I live in!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm guessing that pretty face will soften you up in no time….but think about how she must feel! ;-)


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Stumpy, you're lucky to have one near. If we had a "newbie" in our party when we were going hunting I would bet them they could not eat all of any meal they ordered or I would pay for it. Never lost a bet. Even their ice cream sundaes are enormous.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Look, it all comes down to this:

If a wolf can take down a deer from either flank, does that make him bambidextrous?

That's what I want to know!

Oh, and Howie- Believe it or not i never tried Crown Royal. I'm a Canadian Whiskey man, but mine doesn't come in a purple pouch…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sit back with a cup of coffee and maybe a bowl of popcorn and relax. The blood pressure will drop. You can worry about the buttery popcorn later.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Sidestep and offer refreshments!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Karson, how'd you know I had high blood pressure? You're like my doctor, who I visited the other day…

Doctor: "I've got very bad news - you've got cancer and Alzheimer's" 
Patient: "Well, at least I don't have cancer"

Now THAT'S funny!

(BTW- If anyone here has had cancer, I wasn't making a joke at your expense. If you have Alzheimer's though…)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I think everyone has high blood pressure. I've got it but under control, at least most of the time. I had a pacemaker put in a year ago.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you want to argue about pacemakers? I dunno if that'll work out, but here goes…

The Guidant Corporation intelis II is a real piece of junk! They even issued a recall in 2005! What do you think about that, buddy!

(Yes, that is a real pacemaker model, I found the info in google- THAT'S how far I will go to win an argument tonight!)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You guys are no fun. Even my jokes (which were very funny, in my opinion) didn't get things going around here! I guess I'll just go to bed…


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Stumpy if you go to bed with your pretty wife you should be happier in the morning. But for the sake of argument how do we know if she is pretty without a picture to prove it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i would have to agree there pretty dang expensive in that store…was there to get a router bit that i didnt know if i would find it anywhere else around me, and bought a can of BLO while i was there…i then found the exact same can in walmart a few days later…it was 5 bucks less then wood craft…some things i almost cant find except for there unless i order it on the net and pay for shipping…but i certainly will limit my spending in there…besides dunkin donuts is just around the corner from wood craft…i would rather pump up my blood sugar with a dozen donuts then get ripped off by wood craft…...amen and amen….....lol


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Canadian whiskey is for the week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Karson, Everybody does have high blood pressure. When I was trained in the fire dept first aid, bp of 100 plus your age was OK. Today, they have dropped it about 30 -40 points for us old goats ;-)


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

I am with you man, my day ended in a verizon wireless store having a parallel universe experience to yours. I went in wanting to INCREASE my minute allowance on my plan, having spent nearly $350 on a smart phone and adding a line in the very same store 2 weeks ago. The phone buying experience took 1.5 hours and I was at my wits end by the end of that visit. That visit in mind I was hoping for something better this time, yet dispite being the ONLY customer in the store (with 2 employees working) I was advised that it would be "easier" for me to call customer service to change my minutes than if he did it in store. I just took the plan literature, shook my head and left. Ironically, the woodcraft by us is excellent.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I'll have a shot of Rebel Yell ! Bourbon always taste the best. Of coarse that Rebel Yell is about some rotgut whiskey but I don't have any 100 proof Guatemalan rum or bonded whiskey so Rebel Yell will have to do!


----------



## HolzMechanikerUSA (Jan 15, 2011)

your shopping at the wrong Woodcraft.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Rebel Yell, Old Crow, its all good and cheep. Hurts going down and even worse coming up. What were we talking about. Oh yeah someone wanted to fight. Where did he go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I do not let the silly [email protected][email protected]%7$ who set policy in these stores ruin my day, but they will certainly test your patience every time you have to deal with them. The problem is they are all consolidating and becoming monopolies with only a couple of options. They can all run equally $4!&&# service and get away with it.

Quest cannot replace a DSL modem at their stores, you have to have it shipped. Depending on what time of day you are there and holidays and weekends. your service might be down for a week waiting for a replacement modem. I told the guy i would be on Com cast cable modem that day, he gave me a modem.

My wife's Verizon phone went out when we were traveling with out 5th wheel in the Midwest. We wouldn't be home for a month. WE went to Verizon to get a replacement. They told us we had to return to out home base to get a replacement phone!! WE could have one shipped to us from WA. I asked them how they thought that would work as the 5th wheel doesn't have an address ;-)) He said they would ship it to a campground ahead of us. Great, we don't even know which way we are going. ;-((

When I was using Foxinternet.net I had a lot of trouble with there service. I was on the phone with customer service and they asked me to send them an email. Their email address was an MSN.com email address. I told the CS rep that was enough for me. They knew better than to use Fox!! ;-)) I had periods when their email system lost at least 50% of the messages both coming and going.

T-Mobile lied to me about coverage and setting up the voice mail account and said I would lose my cell number. I transferred to Verizon. They charged me a $200 cancellation fee. I filed with the Friendly Candy Company. They not only took their $200 fee back, they refunded me everything I paid them from day one! ;-))

WE used to have State Farm Insurance. My wife's Aerostar burned down. We had taken it in for the Ford Recall, had the ignition switch replaced, but it caught fire anyway. I contacted Ford thinking they might want to know about the cause of the fire. They could care less. Investigating Ford fires, I discovered only a fool would park one in an garage attached to a hou8se with bedrooms people actually used. There used to be a Burning Fords website. My wife and I found half a dozen people in our friend and acquaintances who had or had friends and family with Fords burning within a week.

When I talked to State Farm they told me to bring my title to the claims center. They offered a low ball price and I turned it down. Their assessment of the vehicle said it was oxidized and not well maintained. The fire investigator from the fire department took a picture with the vehicle next to it in the parking lot reflected in the Aerostar's finish. The Ford dealer had maintained it since it was new. They would not offer a fair price and the agent stalled everything I sent to them. They sent propaganda letters telling us we should settle so we could get another car. We bought a new Town & Country which went on the policy while they were sending these letters. While they were stalling, our policy has a $2,500 fee for taking more than 6 months to settle ;-)) They ended paying us more than if they had just given a fair settlement. 
Since they had such $4!&&# claim service and they had screwed us before, we went shopping to insurance after 25 or more years. We found Hartford saved us over $1,000 a year on our house and auto policies. If they had just paid a reasonable price for the Aerostar, we would probably still be paying their asinine premiums.

I could go on, but that is already too many war stories and get evens ;-))


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Eskimos wear mitts, not gloves. Therefor, *nobody *could sell gloves to them, so what's your point? (grin)


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Stumpy: ever try Seagrams 85? Can't get it in the states. Actually it's better than Crown.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow topo- that was one looooooooong rant!

Howie- Never tried it. I suppose my favorite is Southern Comfort, but if I drink whiskey I like Canadian because it's nice and smooth. Doesn't have the kick of bourbon or the strong taste of scotch.

Jack-T, you'll just have to take my word for it. She'd be pretty ticked if she found out I posted her photo on a website for everybody to oggle at… (Besides, don't we ALL think our wives are pretty?)

Bit Tiny- You sure know your Eskimos! I'll keep you in mind if I ever need any more useless information. (grin)


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

For all of you guys who feel that you get ripped when you go to Woodcraft I have one question.

Why do you keep going back?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

dusty2-, You are making an assumption.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Stumpy* if you're looking for an argument that'll go on for days, I suggest you praise Sawstop and how it's technology saves lives and solves world hunger. 

BTW - my local Woodcraft store sucks arse too. The employees are super nice but the knucklehead running the joint doesn't know how to order. Nine times out of ten they'll be out of the ad item that I want and I'll have to make two trips to get it ~ one to pay and order the item, the second to pick it up. I use to call it bait and switch, now I call it stupidity.


----------



## TJU (Feb 16, 2011)

I love woodcraft. I can go in there and look at anything I want. I can put my hands on it and pick it up and look at it. Where else can I do that? If I like the price I'll buy it there, if I don't I'll order it from somewhere else. If I have a real question there are only 3 employees that I will ask. One of the 3 is almost always there. Some of their prices are very competitive and they have sales all of the time, you just have to do some research to make sure your not overpaying for something. I'm willing to pay a little extra to a local store but not a lot extra. Do all Woodcrafts sell their products at the same price or am I just missing something? If you want something made cheap go to HF. I don't know very many woodworkers that wouldn't want a Woodcraft close to their house. There, that's my rant 
Tim

Tim


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Count me among those who would be HAPPY to have an overpriced, crappy Woodcraft store nearby.

And by the way, Nubs…. Your momma's so fat, when she said "get off of me" I had to roll over twice!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

yStumpy if you're looking for an argument !!! you could say, saw stop is ,the weenie saw it is demonstrated to be.
Maybe they should include ,the big pink sissy stick,with every saw


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Never been in a Woodcraft. Something tells me it's one them places where a tree would cost a million dollars if you purchased it in pen blanks.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Anymore, I only go to Woodcraft or Rockler for two reasons; (1) I need something now, can't find it at another local store and can't wait for it to be shipped or (2) if they have a unique, store-branded item that I feel I need (and it doesn't look like it's too cheaply made).

I'd rather spend my money with Lee Valley, Japan Woodworker or Amazon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumpy, I took the liberty of signing you up for a session. LJs are here to help other LJs.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm more interested in what Stumpy ended up drinking (and laughing at Charlie's comment). Where I'm from, Rebel Yell certainly isn't Rot Gut! Makers Mark, for the record. If you haven't had the VIP, it's one that's actually exceptional, rather than the typical fancy packaging only.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

My two bits…
1) I order on-line and use my American Express. Few hassles and fewer interactions with bad sales people.. sales service is so dead in America, and honestly woodworking places are not friendly is they even suspect you are gay. SO no I do not shop in person at many places. I shop at Woodcraft the same reason I still shop at Rockler… who else has the tools and hardware we need? All the mom and pop places up here went belly up some 5 years ago, the places that were willing to overlook their homophobia to make a regular sales contact. All that's left in the chicago area is Berland's House of Tools, and one small special order place in the city.

2) I am still glad the lounge is closed, because people like Abbott left here, people who never posted projects, always had an inappropriate opinion to post and made people feel upset just for the fun of it. Personally, I do not like people attacking my sexual orientation and calling me sick names. I am what I am, and have been emotionally and physically hurt by people being "surprised" that I am gay.. so I put it out first, BEFORE I make friends. But since I hate bullies … I trolled Abbott until the day he left. It took Martin to remove the a$$h()les with one swift move of getting rid of the lounge. There are more than enough social websites to be a jerk on those instead… keep this to woodworking, because people can and do act like children, unable to control themselves enough to realize this is a international, all-inclusive social site, and can forget social decency and decorum. In this day and age Americans are the worst, always thinking they can do and say what they want.. well.. they can't … and boy do they get angry when told so… the land of freedom (unless you are gay or non-religious) and land of free speech (unless you are gay or non-religious.) Again… my own post is support that the Lounge should remain closed.. and I apologize for any offense this post incurs.

That said… Woodcraft is the only place that sells a specific wheel that has a lowering foot at the pivot point of the wheel base. Expensive, of course, but worth every penny.
~ e


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't figure out what being gay could possibly have to do with woodworking store service but being straight myself, maybe I'm missing out on something. I could have done without all the sexual orientation comments above but again, maybe I'm missing something. Lumberjocks seems like a pretty tolerant place, in my experience. I can't imagine that handplanes and saws care about your sexual orientation. No offense meant, of course.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

@ Bubinga ~ "Maybe they should include ,the big pink sissy stick,with every saw" 
pink? Sissy? Machismo bravado… does the saw-stop hurt your masculinity that much? Is woodworking only for "Real Men" as well? Oh, I am also in a bad mood this morning, maybe I am itching for a fight as well… heading to the shop … later folks. I should avoid posts like this.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Stumpy I certainly do take your word for it. I was only trying to engage in the spirit of argument but you had already signed off; and yes I do think my wife is pretty.

As for sipping preferences mine is Balvenie 21 year Portwood single malt Whiskey. After aging in traditional oak casks the whiskey is transferred to casks previously used to age port wine. Truly an amazing spirit.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^E.J., are you one of those guys who takes offense at every comment? The World is against you? No one's after you, brother; you can relax.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Jack, that's a marvelous concept to use port barrels to age whiskey. It must have a very distinctive taste. Thanks for turning me onto this!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I like pie.

Particularly cherry pie. Home-baked.

Uh. Yum.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

EPJartisan:
I have found that woodworkers have their own preferences of where to shop for their needs. A store preference is based on your relationship with a particular store, some are better than others for specific items.
Being Gay or Straight has no bearing on which store you might use or what you might purchase, tools and supplies do not have any sexual preferences.

If you are Gay or Straight, then that is your business and I for one don't think that matters at all. Personally I have found Gay people to be some of the nicest people I have ever met. They accept you for being Straight, they are very thoughtful and are great friends who give as many Gay jokes as they receive. I can't judge other people, we are all individuals and different in many ways, so just accept people for themselves. Gay people seem to have no reservations that I am Straight, they accept me, so why shouldn't I accept them as a fellow human being?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Home baked cherry pie, Neil, Really? Is cherry a reference to my inexperience in woodworking? Is pie a reference to my habitus? I'm surprised to hear these attacks coming from you. I thought this was America, where I'm allowed to be as green and fat as I want to be 

Continuing in the spirit of hostile argument, for the record, as requested


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I also like home-baked chocolate-chip cookies, and have been known to eat 50% of the batter, raw, before they ever SEE the oven.

Crap. I can't get in touch with my anger, this morning. Not for lack of trying, either.

Maybe I need FEWER hugs.

AND … the WC store in my region …. does a pretty darned good job !

Forget it. I'm just not as cantankerous as I ought to be. Forgive me. Out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha:
Don't take any notice of Neil's famous pies….... they mostly half baked at best


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

@ Bertha.. nope.. you are straight and missing something. Something that is truly horrible to experience first hand. And by the way.. my sexual orientation .. is my 16 year long relationship with a fine and wonderful man who supports me and my art … and is as much part of my woodworking life as anyone else's here on LJ that I read every day … just no one want to hear about me, and some want to silence me just being a regular among me woodworking peers. Get used to it.. I am gay.. so what? and why, again, I say I am glad again the lounge is closed.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Bertha
No ,dude u just not getting my twisted humor !!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

@ again, bertha.. you don;t know jack about me, and no I do not take offense at everything.. don't demonize me just because you don't like what I am.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

sorry, cross over… good I'd rather have twisted humor, but at times gets lost. My apologies. Peace


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

EPJartisan

Itching for a fight is what the post is about , Be cool ,Dude


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Home baked chocolate chip cookies, Neil, really? Is baked a comment on my smoking habits? Is chocolate because I'm African American? Will you never stop? Coming from a Deadhead, I'm surprised at the attack. I'm actually white but I might not be.

No, keep up the hugs. It strengthens character. I can say all I want about WC but if I had one near me, you'd find me there paying $15/BF for something or other. I actually don't mind paying for convenience & I've had pretty good experience at WC. I don't have the requisite delay of gratification skills to competently order online. I told Amazon I had a baby, bought a single pack of diapers, and I'm now in the "single mothers club' with free shipping as an entitlement. So I've got that going for me. I never claimed to be a nice guy.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Never, EVER be surprised if/when a Deadhead attacks baked goods.

Be surprised if/when one DOESN'T.

That's awfully close to an argument, no ?

Judges ???


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I apologize to everyone for my rant. I am have been much more active and happy about being on this site since teh three guys who tried to torment me are gone, and I thank Martin, and yes I am on edge about getting attacked like that again. I endured for the sake of woodwork.. they left because they did not care as much about woodwork. Thanks and peace to all.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Vagueness can aways elicit an argument. Lawyers (boooooo) do it all the time. The judges rule this argumentative. You are a winner. No offense to lawyers, deadheads, gay people, straight people, white people, black people, single mothers, etc.

@EJ, demonize you? Dont' like what you are? I dont' know you, that's true. You're not exactly encouraging me to GET to know you. Re-read my post, then re-read your response. Then tell me how far off I am. I couldn't give a rat's a$$ if someone's gay. I lived in New Orleans for 11 years and half of the friends I still keep in touch with are gay. I'm a physician who worked pro bono in a gay clinic in downtown Charity for 6 years. You've got me wrong, friend. Your'e going to give yourself a stroke. Go saw something or drive a nail into something. No one here is attacking you. I'd be surprised if one person on this site cared.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Neil,
I seem to have lost that recipe for "Jewish Celebration Cake" you sent me. The picture and first line of the ingredients is all I have left as the rest somehow got torn off. So what comes after 1. "First you borrow six eggs"?

I love Pies too.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL !!!

The mixer draws 1675 watts, though, so … I run a 14/3 extension cord over to my neighbor's house, when I bake ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Roger, I've got an old copy of the recipe and all I can make out is "green leafy substance" after the eggs. I assumed it meant parsley and boy, it came out terrible. Maybe oregano?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Al, you're welcome back in town once they finish our new gazillion dollar Charity Hospital replacement. I'll buy you a Lucky Dog.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

And thus a connection is formed I know a little about you, you a little about me. I really apologize Bertha. Really.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya Bertha I do have faults ! being defensive is one, ,but as u say u don't really know me,but some of your last post seems like u r getting people mixed up here
demonize ???


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh how pathetically funny.. I think I need more coffee. You see.. my name is Eric Jorgenson (EJ) but my screen names is EPJ… LOL I am a stupid a$$. I feel I created a ruckus out of confusion. YEs.. I must go saw some wood. Ugh. Sorry again.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

No apologies necessary EJ! This is a link about argument; these things are healthy. If I slip into some manner of homophobia, I want someone to call me on it immediately. I'm sure you're a very nice guy and if you're suffering due to oppressive opinions, my heart truly goes out to you.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

And to Bubinga, I know you, my friend. I just wanted to add to the confusion. Stay well, my friend!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow Bertha, sounds like the green leafy substance was intended for dessert, it's usually wrapped in some rice paper and lit.

My wife is preparing me a lunch or Soylent Green and French Fries with a creamy aromatic Hemlock sauce …...mmmmm yummy. Maybe I'll be back online this afternoon.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I like dessert


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Rog, maybe you'll be back; maybe you won't
^Bubinga, as do I. All this talk of New Orleans is making me think of dessert (and muffaletta, and shrimp, and crawfish, and oysters, and….)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, you should have seen the French Quarter Festival this weekend. Talk about food!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For argument, New Orleans seafood is better than Baltimore harbor seafood. Tony Chachere's and crab boil is better than Old Bay's. Horseradish must be present in oyster dipping sauce.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Soylent Green ,is like angus beef , right ?
aromatic Hemlock sauce !!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bubinga,

I think so, Taco Bell uses 38% beef in their "meat" so adding sawdust and Soylent Green (as a binder) could well be the "other" 42%. Bon appetite


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Charlie, are you in the Big Easy now? I lived in the mid-city area for 11 years. Trained at charity (LSU with a bit of Tulane). I got out a month before Katrina which took my house to the foundation. I gave up on Mardi Gras after two years of being on the Endymion route, got out of town. But I made a lot of Jazz Fest (Plenty of phish and dead for Neil).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al, yes I live in Metairie and work uptown at Loyola U.

Katrina? Heck, that was just a free first-floor renovation. For 16 weeks the closest thing I had to a kitchen was a bar sink and a microwave, but who's counting?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I lived in a single-story shotgun off Bienville near City Park. The new owner wasn't so lucky. It was a real shame because I put a lot of work into that house. Had shaper blades made for period molding, had the cypress floors stripped and finished, mantle dipped, etc. The worst loss was a vintage O'Keefe and Merritt double-broiler stove that I gutted, re-plumbed, re-enameled, etc. Still makes me sad to think about. I had a really bad experience in New Orleans & couldn't seem to avoid getting mugged and robbed all the time. I still miss it anyway.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm gonna come down there mug u for that saw


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck, Bubinga, as I've learned my lesson. My paranoia is far beyond pathologic, I'm a certified firearms instructor, have a video-monitored commercial security system, a moat (I'm actually serious, lol), and a powered gate system. I work for the state in a capacity where people often want to hurt me, so my system's monitored by the State Police.










But by all means, give it your best shot! Bring some strong friends, dark clothing, and move slowly. I also have a ferrocious dog, so watch out for him too:










He's professionally trained for stealth, as well:










And destroys things on command:










Simply deadly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Doesn't seem to matter that CL is closed ;-))


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Get out the big guns !!!
I will be runnin stealth mode


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

They're out, Bubinga, come and get it!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippi police on my trail


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a tough bunch to have after you!


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

If you want to start a fight here all you have to do is start a thread with one of the following topics

Sawstop is the only table saw to have, everything else is a waste.
Forest blades are a ripoff, Freud diablo is a better value
Festool reasonably priced.

Pick your poison.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Eric I don't care what you do in your bedroom or who or even what you do it with. Nobody really should so long as there is consent from your partner. However, when you go out of your way to tell other people what you do you open yourself up to comment. After all you commented on it, and therefore so can other people. People have a right to speak their mind, whether you like it or not. People are also free to like and dislike anything or anyone for any reason. We should all expect to receive positive and negative comments when we chose to identify ourselves with a label, especially when our label has nothing to do with the forum we are speaking or appearing in. You have identified you sexual orientation in a woodworking forum. You have done so in your posting and also on your home description. Sexual orientation has nothing to do with woodworking, by including it you have put it out there for comment. My signature has identified me as a Christian. I cannot be upset if someone comments on that fact favorably or unfavorably because I have put the subject out there. Neither can you.

Note I am not commenting on your orientation. I am commenting only on your being upset that others have when you are the one who put the topic out there.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've chimed in at least once on all three of those topics. It's a waste of breath (or keystrokes). It's like arguing about politics; you're unlikely to actually change someone's opinion.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

agallant: You left out* anything related to electrical wiring*.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I no longer care (quite so much) about your band saw.

But … I want your dog.

Well … I want your dog the way I want to be a GRANDPA, and not a FATHER.

I want to PLAY with your dog, and then give him/her back to you.

Can we work something out ??

Boston Terrier ??

PS: I know it says SOMETHING-although … I don't know what-that your bandsaw is three times the size of your dog.

Lemme' think on that one …...


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a little defencive ,for other reasons,But ,in the fun, did not realize why Eric was getting pis*** off
But nothing was directed toward him in the beginning


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the dog is wired


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Neil, you can come play with my dog, Steak, anytime you like. You can be known as Granpa to Steak. Yes, Boston Terrier, now 9 months. Like Jack points out, I put it out there, now I have to own it, so I offer the following that are sure to bring tears of joy to your eyes.

before coming home:









coming home:









first day home, exploring:



























random hilarity:


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

bubinga: I think Eric might have missed the April fools post about the Fine Woodworking sissy stick the other day, and that added to his reaction.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^that video was hilarious, BTW.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

CharlieM1958, ya ,oh well
That dog is one Cool Dude


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

bubinga, yeah he's a complete clown. Doesn't ever bark but grumbles to himself, makes all kinds of strange sounds; many of them from his rear end.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Stumpy:It's actually seagrams 83 not 85 as I said before. Canadians call it rye. I got cranked on southern comfort in vietnam drinking it out of a canteen when it was 95 in the shade!
Apears like your post awaken the dead around here.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've had more than my share of hangovers on SoCo, particularly the 100 variety. Fraternity days in Louisiana and all. I still get a bit queasy thinking about it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

HOLY CRAP- I went out to run errands and I come back three hours later to 70 replies on this thread! Nice to see people enjoying themselves- and getting along!

A couple of comments on those above-

1. Let's leave the gay issue above alone. It will only lead to problems and assure that the coffee lounge never comes back. I have strong opinions like everyone else (one way or another on the issue) but I'm not going to discuss them here and i hope everyone else will keep it to themselves as well. I don't want this thread canceled, and it's not my place to make any other LJ feel unwelcome on this site!

2. Why do we go to Woodcraft even though we complain about it? First, because it's the only woodworking store around and we love woodworking stuff. Second, because we like to complain. Third, because it's not as bad as we say. (refer back to the second reason)

3. What did I drink last night? One beer and a little bit of Black Velvet (Canadian whiskey). I do like to drink, and love Southern Comfort, but believe it or not, I have never in my life gotten what I would call drunk. (To me drunk is when you don't have full control of your thoughts and actions or when it affects your ability to make good decisions and choices) "Dizzy"? yes, but not drunk. So I haven't gotten sick on the Southern Comfort like you Bertha and Howie, but I can see how it would be hard to drink if you did get sick on it. It's a little sweet.

4. Sawstop sucks and Festool is too expensive. Mostly because I don't have any of those tools.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Stumps, in Southern tradition, you owe it to yourself to at least once, drink an entire fifth of SoCo on an empty stomach. Preferably, warm SoCo in a seal-a-meal that you smuggled into an alcohol-free collegiate game in the baking 100+ degree sun. It'll change your life, some might argue for the worse. If you can succed in doing it while wearing women's clothing, then that's even better. Disclaimer: I have no personal knowledge of the irresponsible actions detailed above and in truth, strongly recommend against them.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

An entire fifth on any empty stomach? I have a very high tolerance, but that would kill me! Are you talking about a traditional fifth (750ml) or the little pocket size bottle people call a fifth these days? (I think it's actually a pint)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

750, big boy. Us LSU boys used to abuse ourselves. Again, dumb youth, not recommended.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

"THE COFFEE LOUNGE IS CLOSED" Obviously a lot of people liked the "lounge". A place to tell jokes, banter, discuss something other than wood, get on each others nerves, talk about the world etc. But the people who run this sight feel this is not a place for "social" comments and there are other sights for that. That's about as arragant as my saying that when you come into my shop you can not discuss anything but wood and if you do, you can leave or I will shut it down. If you do come into my shop and start getting offensive with me I may show you the door but I will not close it down to everyone. I thought it was nice to have a place where wood fananitics could "shoot the bull" and if you don't like the "bull" then don't enter the form. Jack T makes some excellent points about those who are offended easily. A few people drool over the people who run this sight. I do not. If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen but for God's sake: we have all go to eat….........


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I've encountered this superhuman impression some people have of site owners, like you refer to, RedRyder. The levels some will go to grovel is remarkable. I am new to this site but haven't noticed it here, to be fair. It's always struck me as quite silly. They own a website. They didn't design the steam engine.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Since we're woodworkers here, not hoity-toity ballerinas, I say we bring back the coffee lounge under a new name- The Tavern or something like that. (I originally thought it should be "the Gentleman's Club" but that may lead to the wrong type of content! Besides, we have ladies here too…)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

OK Howie, my wife said I could post her photo for you…










Yup, the ol' ball and chain! She might not be much to look at, but she can sure cook!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Not sure I asked for a picture but much better looking than Topamax  Strange she looks familiar…...
Reminds me of the joke about the guy that married an ugly woman. Guys gave him a hard time about it but he said she had worms and he loved to fish.(note this is the cleaned up version of a terrible joke!!)


----------



## MinnesotaMike (Mar 4, 2011)

Speeking of fights: So the guy says to his date"Hurry uip, we've got a great night ahead - there's going to be some drinkiing, cussiing and a fight or two" And, she says "Who all is going to be there" He says "Just you and me honey". OR, maybe not.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, well, so that's where the B**** went after I threw her out. Regrettably I taught her to cook and she stole my prized can opener. Any chance stumpy old buddy of getting it back? ........the can opener!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Dusty, there's a masochist on every corner.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

and a chiropodist under every foot


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY! No big words allowed here!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't mind Roger. He speaks British.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, and evidently he has bad feet… (chiropodist)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey stumps,
See you eventually woke up …... how's the hangover?
Ignore Charlie, he's just a Cajun crawdad sucker who claims to being the illegitimate son of Ponce de Lyon …I'm inclined to agree with the Ponce part.

I'm off for a late breakfast, my wife has cooked me a sheep's eyeballs casserole. That should see me through the day….Bon Appetite


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep in mind that the sheep *asked* to have its eyeballs plucked out after seeing Roger naked.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Funny you should say that Charlie, the eyeballs did have that horrified look on them, but they were still tasty. I guess next time I'll give the Cajun blackened eyeballs a try as they don't look at you when eating. Eyeballs taste something like oysters and can also be served as a cold Hors d'œuvre with each one nestled in a contact lens.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The British eat weird stuff, said the Cajun (me).


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this anything like black-eyed peas ?

I DO like a few of their songs, either way…..


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Stumpy, You have managed to create 117 post covering everything and nothing. You diabolical despot. You have created great merriment amongst the LJ population. There is one question. A very very large question. A question more important than life and death. Does this argument project contain WOOD?

Pop


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Pop,
That's the whole idea, this is a wood-less argument by a splinter group.
Some people may feel naked or suffer from withdrawal, but a day or so here and there without wood "It's a Good Thing" says Martha


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

"Splinter group", there's your wood!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pop*:

In my opinion, this thread hasn't moved all that *quickly*.

Rather … it has kind of lumbered along…..

So that's something


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^excellent! You're right. People seem to come in and out, milling about.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm knot concerned about a lack of lumber.

Without threads that branch out like this one, I wood get board.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Now now Bertha, you are encroaching my scene.
Some friends took me to a Cajun restaurant a while back and ordered me a typical Cajun Sampler. My God when it arrived it looked like the bottom of a fish tank with creatures moving around in the sludge. The only thing missing was a small lighthouse and diver. I stuck to the bread, which I must say was not bad.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice try Charlie, you are improving.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Neil, stick to Pies


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Neil like pie. Bubinga like dessert. Roger, the Cajuns can get creative but I never strayed to far out of the box. Oysters, though; I miss the oysters terribly. The crawfish I enjoyed, but I don't crave them like the oysters. As adverturous as I ever got was alligator and turtle. Never any "hogshead" cheese. I ate more challenging things at an Irish pub in Savanna, GA once.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Stick to pies ??

I believe you have that backward, my friend.

Pies … almost without exception … stick to me.

The only variable is where-hands, shirt, face, or … yes … hips ;-)

And … in True Confession mode … on a dare, in year 2 college … SWIM (Someone Who Isn't Me) drank an entire 5th of Absolut vodka, with the better part of a gallon of fresh squeezed orange juice, and then …. slept in the shower for about 17hrs.

Somehow … they had an endless supply of hot water, roughly akin to SWIMs endless supply of vomit.

Ah, yes. Good times


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, the glory days. I know SWIM quite personally. He isn't to be trusted with anything of value when in these altered states. A shot of Jack would put me to sleep like a schoolgirl these days.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Some of the best years of my life were at college. It was a real fun time and you never knew what to expect. I remember we were in the Lab one day doing Latent Heats and our Professor was a Right B. We each had a Calorimeter on the go and we all had different materials to run, mine were aluminum pellets.
Suddenly a strange aroma filled the lab and was found to be coming from a student's calorimeter which was oozing a brown liquid. The Professor shouted at the student "What have you done boy"?. The student answered trying to look intelligent; "I have found the latent heat of M&M's sir" We all cracked up.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

A few thoughts..
I like pie..
Cookie dough never makes it to the oven in my house
I like "desert" also
The woodcraft near my house is filled with things I want to buy, and some really smart friendly employees
Home Depot on the other hand is filled with things I NEED to buy, and some really careless, uninterested, stupid employees..
Bertha…that's one crazy cool looking pile of guns your standing in front of..and that's one cool looking dog
I'm surprised that Charlie (aka woodchuck) hasn't chimed in on this giant pile of nothingness…
I heard there is a new restaurant on the moon..the food is good, but no atmosphere..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^unlike Roger, I can't think of any good stories that decorum would allow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

It's OK Bertha, neither De Corum or De Goose don't mind.

This thread has been very interesting, especially since stumpy has called it a day.
I noted the remarks about the sad loss of the CL and the sorrow that it will not return.
I have a suggestion, why not ask for an area we could do some ROASTS, I have many participants in mind.
If we mention it would be over a log fire we might get away with it.
Ms Debbie can also add it to the newsletter as Roast of the Month.

Brad; Charlie aka Woodchuck? ,,,,,nahh numbchuck or dumbchuck sounds better


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm down for anything that doesn't make people madder than they already are at me. It makes me think of the Golden Globes where Ricky Gervais roasted the entire world.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't check out- I just get up from the computer do do things once in a while- like take a pee, eat something and feed the dogs.

Gotta tell you I can't stand oysters, so the eyeballs are out. I lived in eastern Europe for a while and discovered some foods there that will make your short hairs curl. But the Vodka- now that wasn't bad! In Russia a liter of Vodka costs about a dollar, and I literally had to step over people on the streets sometimes! I once sat at a bus stop at 8 AM in the dead of the Baltic winter next to a guy who was trying to drain a liter of beer AND his bladder into his pants at the same time. I bet HE would have been fun in collage!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Ahah! It comes out now…..

Stumpy is really a CIA spy and is on here getting woodworking ideas so he can go home to the mother…country and start making things that will put the Chinese out of business.

The plot has thickened I think.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Stumpy, thanks for this post, it's been a hoot listening to all the banter. I came here after the coffee lounge had had already departed but I still miss it. LOL By the way, I can't stand oysters either. If you came in from fishing and left your minnow bucket full of minnows setting in the hot sun for a week or three until the minnows had congealed into a gelatinous mass in the bottom of the bucket and then scooped out a big spoonful, well, you would have an oyster. BSEG

Bertha, all this time I thought that you were an adult and then I see your picture and, like your puppy, you are JUST A PUPPY!! ;-))


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Saddle, I'm not that old (39) but I've been rode hard. That didn't sound quite right…but you get where I'm coming from. Some tough livin in those years.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

saddle; She's no puppy, mate. At 39 she's still a *chick*.

Interesting exposure Howie …mmmmm Conrade Stumpovitch.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Roger thinks there's some hot 39 year old chick named "Al" living in the hills of West Virginia. *cue the banjo music*


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, Al…. don't call my buddy Roger a pervert. You're the one with a transgendered nickname.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I once knew a Bertha, and let me tell you, "big ol' Bertha" wasn't a little chick!

Howie- My Soviet days came post Soviet era. All that's left over there is a lot of poor, drunk, depressed people. No spys. Or… are there…?


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Stumpy, I think I know who you are referring to. Did she ride a Harley and have a skull tatooed on her well, skull?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^laughing with all above. As if on cue, the "American Experience" is playing right now featuring some Soviet topics. Bertha was a cook in Baton Rouge, LA, who didn't take any mess. I name everything after her, even myself.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Crap.

I was tired, this afternoon, and REALLY felt a fight coming on.

But … I put on a taped episode of the Gentle Boys from the Woodsmith Shop, and-sure enough-fell asleep.

Those boys do NOT rev you up !!!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

NBeener, Now that you brought up "The Woodsmith Shop" I have a need to know. Does the sleepy fat guy in the blue shirt get on your last nerve. The gentle boys put me to sleep, but fat guy in blue shirt always wakes me up to change the channel.

Pop


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pop*:

I try to have compassion for him.

My logic is …. whatever it is that they have him so heavily medicated for …. is probably quite a burden on him ;-)


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I've only seen that show a couple of times but they are not Roy and Norm are they?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I stopped smoking my pipe years ago… I can breathe now!

You should also STOP smoking whatever you're smoking…

OK, how does that fit in YOUR pipe?! LOL LOL


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Saddle, NO ! Their not Norm or Roy. I think their more on the level with Barnie the dinosaur

Pop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Qwest finally POed me today!! When we quit Foxinternet.net because of their lousy service, we went to Qwest. They misspelled my wife's name and would not correct it. Now, MSN and Qwest are separating. We have to sign up with MSN to keep the account. I would rather do that than change my email address.

Qwest has had lousy service and we would have left them long ago if it wasn't for the email issue. I would bet you a dollar to a dog turd and hold the stakes in my mouth if i am wrong that the reason Microsoft and Qwest are parting is Qwest's lousy service is giving Microsoft a bad name because of the MSN.com in the Qwest email addresses. It does not just go to Hotmail if you leave Qwest, done fingered that out years ago ;-(( I have to wonder if I am at the bottom of this? Probably not, but I went on Hotmail forum asking when the lousy service will improve. There was no response. After a few days Mickeysoft's tech people responded. After a couple of those, I finally got some results from Mickeysoft and determined it was Qwest that was at the bottom of it.

Today, it took about 5 hours on the phone, half on hold because of the "abnormally high volume of calls" to get it all straightened out. Do those silly [email protected][email protected] think we are stupid enough to believe there is an abnormally high volume every time we a call customer service? We really need anti-trust enforcement to get some competition in teeh ISP, cell phone and all the communication markets. Until that happens, none of them will improve because there are only 2 or 3 choices. They all have lousy service. Even the MSN guy in India complained about the Qwest DSL connection which says Google instant is off all the time due to slow connection. Qwest claims there is nothing wrong and we have what we are supposed to have. Guess it is about time for a class action suit because of the bandwidth ponzi scheme ;-)) Clearwire has a suit against them for doing it. Qwest did seed up for a while when I told them I was documenting their lousy service and asked for a credit ;-) Anyway, Qwest finally POd me, I'm looking for a fight and their ass is grass ;-)) Anyone want to help mow the lawn or do it have to do it alone? BTW, Atty General's consumer complaint is the first stop. I will not stoop until they refund for the service they sell and collect for but will not provide.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

We have a Peoples cell phone outfit around here that keeps me locked out of my T-mobile sevice most of the time. I dropping T-mobile because they are mantaining that I should be getting signal and there's not any problem. Go mow the grass Bob, let's cut them of at their knees.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

T-mobile is one of my favorites. Not sure i f you saw my comments above, but I got the FCC to get on them, got a full refund of everything instead of a $200 cancellation fee ;-))


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Deep breaths, Topo…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Cel Phone rates and carrier fees have gone up so much lately that everyone is looking for a better deal. I found a deal where the only cost for the equipment and service was $10.0 total - no monthly fees at all.
I bought into this new service for my wife to use as she spends a lot of time talking and texting her neighbors. 
The package arrived on Monday. It consisted of 2 flags and a semaphore handbook, you just seek the high ground and "talk" or Text away with your party. No batteries to recharge and no roaming charges, a completely Green solution supported by the Govt by way of tax deduction for your purchase. So far my wife has no complaints using it, and I rather like the idea of her being up on the roof apex enjoying a chat with the neighborhood.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Roger, Isn't there a merit badge for that if you're a boy scout? After the thunder storms we had around here last night that may be the only was to get a message out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

devann;
I'm not sure …... BUT I do know the North Korean military has a medal for it as part of their body Armour.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roger, that's even better than two tin cans and a string…. it's wireless communications!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

You're right Charlie, but this system is definitely not for use when driving, although you do see some road workers using it on the side of the road.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I never see road workers using anything except their lips to sip coffee and their lungs to inhale nicotine. The other day I was watching five of them looking at a hole debating how long it would take to fill it.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

This string is hilarious, except for the comments by Jack, who unfortunately is morally repugnant enough to think it is okay that other lumber jocks being verbally and emotionally abused and could not stop himself from obsessing about me being out as gay … and even had to comment even after I apologized for being on edge yesterday due to a murder in my family. So Jack.. here I am .. a gay man who does woodworking.. just deal with it, I'm not a masochist … so no abuse or bullying anymore please .. LOL. I digress.]

Sorry, Stumpy, I cold not let that subject end on a note that approves of gay-bashing in case other gay people on this site become more afraid to take part or get depressed by it. Homophobia … both physical and emotional is needlessly horrible and is a social illness that WILL end.

Stumpy … have you ever been in Kazakhstan? I spent some time there back in 2002. My co-workers at the time, started to spread rumors that I was a spy … "who else would go there" I was told. LOL. great country, depressed, but no more than over here. I had caviar and champagne for breakfast but had to poop in a hole and wipe my butt with my bare hand.. go figure. But then it was the place Stalin put the people he didn't like, so the overall culture is way different from western x-soviet states.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tom Hartman mentioned the cost of a combined communication package in Europe is $35/mo. Cell, Internet, TV, teh works. Guess the free market at work means the little guy gets screwed since they are about $50/ mo each in US. WE may be using string and flags sooner than we think.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

EP; did you change you id photo? Can't quite make out what the photo is. Yes I have my glasses on, tiny picture. I planning on updating mine next month. The lobster trap picture is kinda old. Recently got a haircut and a shave, next month for my birthday ma's making me a new shop apron. No more pockets full of sawdust. Seeing as how it'll be custom made I'm trying to convice her to include a pocket for a cold beer. It gets hot in Texas in the summer time. Any more pockets or compartments y'all think I should include?


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh my… yes I changed it.. and I think i need to change it back for now.. it looks like I am doing something else.. a hm. I will post on it later, but I received a grant for 10 wood based sculptures. This is my first attempt at a creating a 28" tall spiraling cone from a single 8"x8"x3" block of wood.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, I'm jumping in late, but…Bertha's icon is a puppy? Really?? I thought it was a hamster! And I passed a vision test at the DMV today, too! Look out on the road! lol

Oh, for cryin' out loud. That's what I get for reading these things in reverse order (don't ask me why I do, I don't know. I do the paper that way too.) NOW I see all the cutie-pie pics of the pooch. It's a doll!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought Bertha WAS a hampster… shows what I know.

EP- Jack dropped the issue and hasn't brought it up since. Please respond to him via PM if you feel the need to.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps:
About this BERTHA question; "Our" Bertha mentioned his devotion to Big Bertha with underlying tones that Big Bertha may have been his mother!!! Big Bertha I'm told that was a huge rail artillery piece that was used by the Germans during the war in Europe, so this being true, it makes "our" Bertha one son of a gun.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Roger: are you burning something in the woodstove you shouldn't be?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Howie,
Too hot for a wood stove burn, but I am on some new medications and they seem to be working well….don't you think?


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

Last week I was watching two road workers, one was digging a hole and the other was filling it in. My curiosity got the better of me so I stopped to ask them what they were doing. One guy said he digs the holes and the other guy said he fills them in. They said the guy that plants the trees was out sick that day. So, Stumpy they do work between coffee breaks.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Roger: I always wondered about the old indians going out and "meditating" for days til I heard about peyote buttons. No wonder those old indians had visions  You got peyote in Texas?

Vasko-Stumpy: I don't see how you two could mistake Berthas icon for a hampster..anybody knows,that has a nose,knows, it's a minature pit bull and getting ready to attack!

Today is my anniversary- 12 years smoke free(patting myself on the back, thank you everyone)which btw I was a 3 pack a day smoker and at $10.00 a day,at that time, that's over $43,200.00 I've squandered on something else.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Howie - Happy anniversary. Congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Howie; Yes we have peyote in Texas. Tried some one time in my youthful days.The stuff taste so bad that your gut says no way is that going to stay down here. As I recall it takes a few tries to get it to stay down. Helps to have a bottle of mezcal to wash it down. It does make for a pretty sunrise when you're at the beach.
and congratulations on your anniversary today. Isn't a pack now more than a gallon of gas?

Stumpy; do you think this thread is going to go to 200?

Roger; gald to see the meds working, want to go to the beach and watch the sunrise?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm wondering where Bertha is ,he may have gotten himself electrocuted


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

devann: On this new treatment I am having, I did not suffer from the side effects I was warned about, but a week ago I got the 3 at the top of the list big time. They are diarrhea, fatigue and light headyness. So I'm falling asleep on the pot 12 times a day and waking up wondering what the smell is.
The diarrhea has turned out to be verbal as it seems, so I'm posting a steady stream of Cra** as I believe in sharing.
Got some heavy duty meds today which I hope will turn off the sluice gates so I can leave this little tiled room.

Well done Howie, I've been smoke free for about 6 months, the doctor suggested every time I fancied a cigarette; to have sex instead. It almost worked but I had one hell of a time as I was smoking 20 cigarettes a day. My doctor prescribed some little blue pills which made all the difference, but warned my that if I kicked the bucket, then make sure the funeral people allowed about a week before the funeral so as they would be able to close the lid


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- That's funny. When the doctor told you "every time you wanted a cigarette to have sex instead" I expected you to complain that the cigarette wouldn't put out…

OK guys- This is a family site…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

This has certainly been a refreshing change from my day job of making toothpicks out of 2×4's.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I know what you mean, Howie. You should see all the wood chips left under the lathe when I finally get that 2X4 shaved down to a toothpick! I think I'm loosing money here….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

You guys seem to have copied my project that made me my fortune - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36324


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*The show must go on.*
Yesterday I was humbled and honored by a comment that was made by a doctor at the hospital I have my chemotherapy sessions at.
You may know me as an idiot, prankster or stupid, but I'm all about bringing some mirth into a world of hurt and pain. You can imagine that "my humor" is at a high peak given a captive audience, so my chemo sessions are fun. Apparantly they look forward to my schedule, even have it circled on a notice board, and believe it or not they have had requests from other patients who want to be on the same schedule as I am on. WOW I am so tickled these patients find me entertaining and don't want to miss the fun.
Let's face it, 2 hours of being pumped full of a mixture of drugs is not a nice way to spend an afternoon, especially if you are all just sitting there, with a blank stare. The 2 hours seems like a whole day and it is very depressing. So along comes me accompanied with fart machine, joke book and smart ass remarks to the nurses (angels): They always ask; "Do you have any pain today"? to which I always answer, "No, I left her at home"-- let the fun begin.
The next 2 hours are nothing short of a party and it is great to see the patients laugh and have a twinke in their eyes. After a while they join in the fun and forget the seriousness of their treatment for the rest of their session.
Not only do I have a great time but so do the other patients and hospital staff, a bright part of their day.
I am so honored that my way of facing bad situations is doing some good and that others want to be there at my sessions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You are lucky Roger, at least they are trying to help. With Topamax overdose, they just want to add more haz-mat materials to yoiu and let you sit in a corner twiddling your thumbs forever ;-(


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry Fellas, I'm on the road, Chicago, not my favorite joint. Actually Shaumberg (sp?) which isn't all that bad. At a conference, missing the shop. I had to tune into Stump's thread to see what's happening in the LJ world. I've got big plans when I get back home (WV…cue banjo music). I've got some tools to fire up then I'll embark upon my bench (big, thick, heavy, ridiculous, etc.). Long live LJ, Al


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I think these guys have all been eating peyote, here Bertha


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Enjoy yourself in the windy city Bertha and be careful. Every time I have been to Chicago the weather has been awful and the trip to O'hare a nightmare. Hope it has improved since I was last there. We are all anxious to know what you are bringing back for us, Stumps is expecting a saw-stop ….... or was that a short-stop?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in the windy city now, wind going 40 mi./h, here in Michigan
picked up up a curio cabinet on this side of the road, to salvage, with the mirror in the back and lots of glass.
It was outside the wind blew it over, and that was the end of that.
Should have watched the weather report


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't eat peyote anymore, only ate it the one time. The stuff is super nasty to swallow. Still known to work on a bottle of 100 proof rum from Guatemala. They don't sell their sugar cane for food use and age the rum for twelve years, baby smooth stuff, or is that smooth stuff baby, Doesn't matter, taste good.

Stumpy would probably rather have the short stop, after all he is called stumpy.

And my friend in Michigan is always complaining about it being windy. Something about being to close to the lake, But he won't leave and come back down, says it's too wet in Texas anymore.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought that stuff was smoked in the Peace Pipe…

How do you prepare peyote for eating? LOL

Maybe everyone is getting confused by smoking all kinds of stuff… God only knows what will come out, then!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

You gotta put on the big boots when you go down to Texas


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got some experience here, born in Texas, some time in Albuquerque, and currently in Chicago. So, I've got boots, peyote, and wind covered, repectively. Rainy and cold here in Chicago right now; I'm told to expect it for the next few days. I miss the shop and LJ is giving me my fix. It's amazing the plans you can make in the shop when you're separated from it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

It's been very windy here in Michigan for the last week- so bad I can't get anything done outside. And today I woke up to snow on the ground. Both my dogs and one of my cats took turns puking on the couch this morning so I guess they're tired of the weather too. Looks like my wife's got a cleaning up job to do…

I'll take the shortstop, our Detroit Tigers could use one…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I will never shop at Wood Craft again, No argument there! Don't get me started about the coffee lounge I come here about half the time I did before now.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey stumpy, I just saw the pics of your wife above…........ SORRY DUDE she said she *wasn't* married..
By the way I HATE woodcraft crappiest customer service ever


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just for fun, I entered www.woodcraftsucks.com in my browser. I ended up on the page titled "Saw Dust Collectors & Extractors" at woodcraft.com.

Pretty clever - somebody was thinking ahead.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

THAT"S AWESOME! Woodcraft actually bought the domain "woodcraftsucks.com" and directed it to their own site! It's like they knew people would be going to that address!

Improve customer service so you don't suck? NAH! Just buy the domain that people might use to complain!

Man I need to rethink my business plan…


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Only been in a Woodcraft store once. In Austin,Texas. I wasn't very impressed. Over the years I bought a lot of my tools at Texas Tool Traders and wood from people that I know.

On a different note, I think the Texas Rangers will go all the way this year.

That ought to put you past 200 stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WOOOO HOOOOO! I'm post #200! All in just over 5 days, on a thread about NOTHING!

I'd like to thank the academy, my agent, the director, the lord in whom all things are possible, my wife and dogs…


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, I'll start the second 200 on this totally nonsense thread! ;-))

OOPS!! I was post 200…...scratching my head, thought that Stumpy was 200


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

All right, now I'll start the second 200


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Stumpy, Do you thing we might have with 200 + post about fun shown that LJ NEEDS a site like the "coffee Lounge" ?

Thanks to SADDLETRAMP for post 200 ! ! ! ! !

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY- It said I was #200 when I posted it and now Saddletramp is #200. I got SCREWED!

LUMBERJOCK NATION- This PROVES we need the coffee lounge back! All these posts, without any fights, in a thread actually inviting arguments… BRING IT BACK!!!!!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

NO FIGHTS ! ! !

I THINK SAWSTOP IS A OVERPRICED PIECE OF JUNK MADE BY A BIG MOUTHED PAIN IN THE TUSH LAWYER.

I DON'T THINK MUCH OF FORREST SAW BLADES EITHER.

LET'S SEE. IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE? OH YEA. PEOPLE WHO WORK ONLY WITH HAND TOOLS ARE HAVING FUN FOR THE FEEBLE MINDED.

Ok, Stumpy that should do it. What'da think.

Pop


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Do you know how many people could have been fed with all the hotdogs those maniacs used for their stupid dog saw. You can buy saw blades in the Forrest WOW! Anyone for Harbour freight?


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Well just one to disagree. Our local Woodcraft Store in Kansas City has a number of very knowledgeable and helpful sales people. I buy a lot of my tools there. Probably I could save some money by buying elsewhere but I think over all I have saved money by buying the right tool the first time.

I also have a Saw Stop that I like as well.


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

You mislabeled your post. If it goes any longer you will have had a bad week.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Domer- the difference between people who have Sawstops and people who don't is about $3000. In other words, I think most people would buy one if they had the cash. They get great reviews and who wouldn't want to save their fingers?

ClayandNancy- I think Harbor freight blades are the best around! I put one on my saw and used it as a wobble dado!


----------



## Joshy (Apr 19, 2011)

Im not looking to fight but I must request that you get on youtube and watch monty python argument clinic. It is to funny. You will like it.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Roger Clark already posted the monty python video on here.

Stumpy; there was more arguing and bickering going on the tagging thread.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TAGGING? Don't get me freaking started on TAGGING!!!!!! Those lousy, no good sons of….


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Tag you're it
saw stop is a very very nice saw, but I would not buy one
*Woodcraft*, and *Rockler,* *both suck*, but I will buy from them, if I can't find anyplace else


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better the Woodcraft stores in Ft Meyers and Pompano Beach closed last weekend without so much as a word or going out of buisness sale. Anyone got any scoop? Same thing occurred at the Pittsburgh store a few years back.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Woodcraft is a franchise operation. Maybe the guys in Ft. Meyers & Pompano Beach didn't pay headquarters.

Pop


----------



## mcsteve (Apr 16, 2011)

Stumpy,

Woodcraft stinks and your humor doesn't.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

By "tagging", do you mean people are arguing about street graffiti?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Stumpy: maybe I could find a phyco(delic) tagger to do my tablesaw. Might decorate my shop a little and make the dog like me more.(gave up on wife)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Guys:
Please keep this argument "on the boil" until I can get back into the Fray.
I got detained and hijacked at the hospital on Monday and I don't think they are going to let me out of this padded room until the weekend is nigh. 
They found those eyeballs I ate last week where "on the blink" and Blue eyeballs are notorious for giving unforeseen problems, so they had to look into it.
I'm giving the nursing staff fits here, be back later.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Now Roger ! You know better than eating Blue eyeballs. They do it to you every time.

Her's hoping you're outta there soon, and keep 'em in stitches.

Pop


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Roger

Get well soon and get rid of those blue balls.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

DocK15, They're "EYE BALLS", "EYE BALLS".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Give em hell Roger!! The probem is most likey he got into the Ball Eyes instead of the Eye balls.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Roger; if we keep this "on the boil " shall we go ahead and make you some Easter eggs? I can piant some to look like eye balls, golf balls, que balls, even softballs. Then you could hide them in the padded room from the nurses and see which ones they find first. You could make some deviled eggs out of them when your done.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

These store must vary wildly. Sounds like a different Woodcraft from the one I deal with.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

The nearest Wood*crap* to me is three hours away and after my one and only experience there, I wouldn't return if they were next door. The selection was poor and the two salesmen were too busy goofing off to be bothered with being helpful to a mere customer. When I finally did get the attenition of one of them, he was a pushy, self absorbed, know-it-all jackass who knew less than nothing. Someone who admits to knowing nothing, at least doesn't give you bad information. This jerk had an answer for everything, all of them wrong.

That being said, I have been in Woodcraft stores in other parts of the country that seemed to be fairly good, if somewhat pricey, woodworking resources.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WHO THE HECK IS THAT! That's not Roger Clark! Roger looks like THIS…










This guy below is an impostor!










Apprehend dead or alive!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Stumpy, you're right. Is some character trying to muscle in on Roger's spot?

Roger, old man, we're all thinking of you. Get well soon.

Pop


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, I jumped on this one really late and found it to be like watching a trainwreck. You want to turn away but you just can't. Reading all the posts at one time was a blast.

My $0.02. I like the Woodcraft store we have in Allentown, PA. The prices are what they are and sometimes I buy and other times I may shop around. I don't go there for lumber or duct tape, but when I am looking for something specific, chances are they will have it and I am quite happy to buy it there. The staff and owners are great; extremly friendly and knowledgeable. They bring in outside speakers for workshops, let the local woodworking guild use their facilities for meetings, and go out of their way to serve the customer. I wish all the stores I went to were like that. I feel sorry for those of you that do not get that kind of service at your local store.

I think it is like that with any chain store; some are better than others. I was buying pressure treated 12' 8×8s at Lowes a number of years ago. They were heavy and I was struggling a bit to load the cart. After I was finished I noticed an employee was watching the whole thing from behind the rack. The store was pretty empty that day. He knew if he came by I might ask for help. When I got everything to the cashier I told them I need help loading my truck. Guess who showed up. Yep, the same guy that watched before. Not bring myself down to his level I helped him load. I held the cart so it did not roll away. I never went back to that Lowes. I would actually drive a greater distance to another one where I found the employees much better, not that they were experts, but they are always willing to help.

Lastly, although I was not a big follower of the Coffee Shop I was disappointed to see it go. I was really surprised that there was all the trouble with it. I guess I am just naive in thinking that all woodworkers would be nice guys. But I guess jerks are evenly distributed throughout the world.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

If accuracy is being measured to the thousandths of inches by woodworkers

Then why is my $$$$$ CMT undersized plywood router bit set

Way Off

From what my top-rated $$$$$ dado set says is the same measurement?????

Ya pay good money, and you still have to fit, guess, adjust, fit, guess, adjust


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

C+; that sounds about right. cut & fit, fit & cut…it's what keeps things interesting.

On a better note, I just logged on and noticed a PM from Roger. He said they let him out of the hospital and that he'll be back tomorrow to stir the pot. yea!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Good Deal Roger ! We need that old pot stirred Welcome back to the longest running thread in LJ history (I think).

Pop

.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Amazing resemblance!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This might be the greatest internet thread in history.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

GOOD STUFF With Roger!!! Welcome back Buddy! Hope things are getting better!!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

This thread is a vortex. I'm not going near it. Too late. AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Vortex hell, it's a black hole!!! ;-)))


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

OK….I'm in…..Bertha, your dog is the cutest dog, except for my Sunny Day!!!! I'd bet they'd have a lot of fun playing together.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Guys ….....I'm BAAAACK.
Yeah I got evicted from the hospital yesterday and ready to antagonize all and sundry again.
I guess you noticed my avatar change? Yep it's yours truly taken 4 months ago in between the shooting of the "America's got no talent" reality program. I have finally escaped the clutches of Angelina Jolie who has been hounding me for months, and I finally had to get a restraining order issued on myself to end it all.
Interesting places -hospitals, obviously a Union Shop with lots of staff with a singular function, I counted 24 medical types that "serviced" me over my stay, most did not even know each other and I could never work out who was who or what their singular function was, but they were all great people who enjoyed having a laugh for a change. One nurse who came into my room and asked if I wanted to take a shower, responded well to my answer - "well I'm ready when you are" - she started to unbutton her uniform….....WOW…. ain't Medicare great?
Another came in and asked if I could pee in a small pot, I told her yes, but it would be better if she moved a little closer from the door …. distance ain't my thing. The nights were frustrating, every bloody hour someone arrived to prod, poke, take blood or stab me all through the night and the new day shift had the audacity to ask me if I slept well during the night?....go figure.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Whoops!


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but I am going to! I have the cutest little girl


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

What the heck is this a dog show ?
Those are some COOL dudes !!!!!!
Or Dude ets
How do you spell that ?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't tell me you put clothes on your dog all the time


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Really curious:
Has anyone noticed that LJ's have an affinity to post pictures of cute little mutts, Doggies, Moggies and various others from the animal kingdom as being their "greatest love" So why don't we see them posting admiring pictures of their girlfriends, wives, boyfriends, husbands or other human partners? *These things make you wonder?*
Let me be the first to publish a picture of my loving wife who puts up with me and has not succeded in poisoning me yet.

Enjoy …... my sweetie


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back, Roger. You are like the emcee of this party.

Great thread. Lots of interesting personalities, that's for sure.

Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

She's a beauty Roger. Can she cook? I'll bet that she mows the grass for you and fillets your fish.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Bubinga, no, I don't normally put clothes on Sunny Day, but it does get cold here in Indiana and I made sure Sunny Day had one fleece coat for the winter. She didn't like it, but tolerates it because I said she had to!!!

Welcome back, Roger. I love your sense of humor.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

devann:
Can she cook? you betcha. She's a 3 star Michelin chef and is famous for her version of "Death by Chocolate" dessert, her version is Death by Hemlock trifle mmmmmmm, only problem is you can't get any seconds. Actually Darrell she rolls my grass in rice paper and serves it flambe, a real nice end to a meal - literally. 
As you know I'm particularly fond of fresh shark steaks and whale meat which she prepares from scratch (we have a large kitchen) and I can tell you whale steak and blubber dressing is something that will devour any Rolaids in it's path.
She's currently working on a recipe for Sweetbreads, she knows I like good bread, especially crusty rolls.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Verna:
Thanks for the encouragement, it covers up me being a lousy WW. I have been known to put a slight grin on even Martin's face ….. but that's a secret…..SSSHHHHHHHH.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey.

I FINALLY mustered up the OOMPH to get a good argument going.

Sadly, so far, I've confined it to me.

The winds are 30+ MPH, gusting to 60-65 MPH. Nasty.

And-deep inside-I KNOW I should go ride my bicycle.

Yet, every fiber of my being, and every shred of my DNA tells me that the sofa … well … is safer, and simply THE right thing to do.

If and when I resolve THIS argument … if there's any fight left in me … I'll take on ALL y'all.

PS: Big Bertha … I'm pretty sure that's a driver, by Callaway. S'posed to be a good one, too.

This site really HAS gone to the dogs, hasn't it…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Neil:
But dogs make good pies, ever tried a Rottweiler quiche? It's tasty but has a lot of fight in it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Topamax:
We must be related. At least I had the decency of not showing an avatar of a AK47 gun toting radical---)))


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- You are CERTAINLY not the FIRST to post a photo of his wife! As you know I honored mine many posts ago, exposing her photo to the heckles and jealousy of this crowd.

As for YOUR wife- my dear, dear, god… (~shiver~)...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the concern Stumps ….... it's no wonder I spend so much time in hospital. Like I said before, I wouldn't say she was ugly but when she cries, the tears roll down her cheek, take one look at that face and roll right up back again. And …. this pic is much better than her's of last year when she had a face lift. That crane was under a lot of strain, and Halliburton did the cementing. She looks cute now but needs to be capped.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Stop lying Roger- That was a photo of YOU! Admit it… no need to be ashamed… we ALL like to dress up in woman's clothes and makeup on the weekend…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

It's the truth Stumps. You must be confusing me with the Grizz.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- I prefer that you go back to the old avatar. I'm not so keen on the new one. Those sunglasses make you look shifty and is that a Hawaiian shirt you're wearing?

OK- Since someone complained that woodworkers are more likely to post their dogs than their wives, Here is an honest to goodness photo of me and my wife.








Of course that was a while ago, but you wouldn't want to see what I look like now! (Let's just say my wife is a good cook and I am a good eater.) And I've aged a few years too…

And here's a photo of my dogs.









And YES, I let them ALL (wife and dogs) into the workshop as long as they don't crap on the floor…


----------



## Twobits (Apr 20, 2011)

Tony's - Oh yeah, that is where a BLT has a pound of bacon on it and has a knife shoved down through it. Don't ever order the large spagetti dinner and the banana split, you are going to need help. And then you get all those peppermints when you leave!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

There are actually several tony's near me, one within walking distance. of course you NEVER walk home from Tony's!

I also think it's funny that EVERY one of them claims to be the "ORIGINAL" Tony's! The here is a little diner that hasn't been renovated since the 40's I think. It's like "Mel's Diner" from the TV show "Alice". You walk in and expect to see the fat cook smoking while frying eggs.

Mmmmmmmmmm…. eggs….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually Stumps that photo you and your sweetie is really very nice, you look like a great couple ….....what happened?
Nice pooches too. Looks like they are the woodworkers and you take all the praise.
Shifty ? I beg your pardon ? and NO it's a Port Aransas shirt. Guess I'll change my avatar back just for you - the things I do to make people happy….Geez.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok since all you guys are so anxious to show off the lovelies, it's my turn and this is for real! Deb is the pretty one!


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

OK, my turn to be mad…....

While exercising tonight at the Community Center, some brilliant )#&%)(#% decided to use a screwdriver to pry open the locker that my purse, keys, and jacket was in. They missed my jacket and keys, and only took my purse.

It was once again proved to me that padlocks/locks are for honest people and the crooks will get around them.

OK, so now they have my driver's license, my credit cards, my SSN #, my medical cards, my gun permit, my insurance cards, all of my discount cards at the local stores, some cash, my checkbook, spare key to the truck, keys to the house, and ….. my mother's driver's license. OK, they can have the cash, the cards won't do them any good because they're all cancelled, there's a fraud alert on all three credit bureau's, I'll get the locks changed on the house tomorrow after I get some checks from the bank, but doggone it, I can't replace Mother's driver's license. She passed away in 2002 and her license expired in 2003. It won't do anyone any good, but me. I have taken "her" on every trip that I've gone on since 2002, and I'm planning a big trip next month. I guess I'll just have to carry a picture of her next month.

I'm hoping it was some kids and that they just wanted the cash, and that they just toss the wallet and purse somewhere where it can be found and returned to me. It's OK to wish and hope for that, I hope.

Just venting….after spending the past 5 hours on the phone getting all of this "stuff" taken care of.

And, another thing is that I placed an order with Lee Valley last night and used my now-cancelled credit card. I sent their customer service an e-mail explaining why they may not be able to complete that transaction. I know their customer service is great and I sure don't want them to think I gave them a bad credit card number.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Here she is! The person who puts up with my ongoing tool Collecting.










Here's my ugly mug. Just so'es you can tell the difference between me and Opus the penguin. Something not all that easy to do.










Pop


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to here about your bad luck Verna. I hope the ^$$oos screw up and get caught. They will eventually get what's coming to them. You can bet on that.

Pop; looks like you did well for yourself. 
No I'm not going to post no photo of me. Don't want to damage anybodys monitor


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm still looking forward to more projects from ROUTAHGIRL…........


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

mmmmm WOW Routahgirl certainly believes in bit extensions


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Verna, you have a right to be POd!! I went through a whole decade of lowlife trying to steal my tools out of work truck. They were here at least 3 times a year for 10 years. The worst was 3 times in 9 days ;-(( I don't cut them any slack any more! You are a very generous person.

They keep saying they are gong to cut the police protection in our area. How the hell are they going to cut something we never had?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob; Remember, the average response time of a 911 call is over 3 minutes away…. the response time of a .357 magnum is 1300-1400 feet per second. Even a 9mm is 800-900 fps.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Verna:
I can understand you being mad, thieving must be part of the new jobs finding policy.
Got pissed myself today: Warning
A couple of weeks ago I sat down to write checks to pay accounts, I was nearing the end of the checks in the book, so when I used the last check I went to the drawer to get the next book. Oh horror, I did not have any, so to resolve any problems I decided to pay online from my bank while I waited for new checks I had to order.
Not a problem eh? Well I went to pay Lowes (GE Money Bank) and signed on to their electronic bill payment. In signing up they have a page with a dummy check illustration showing you boxes containing areas to get information they require to charge to the bank. You insert the numbers from your check bottom which gives them the bank routing and account number. I then went on to the "pay account" page and authorized full payment against statement and got an email saying they had credited the full payment to my account. ... Neat huh? NO WAY.
Several days later I received an email from GE saying the bank had refused payment


> ?


?. So I went back into the bill pay site and re-entered the number data just to make sure there was no digit error and submitted the payment again, and I received another receipt for payment. Well blow me down if I didn't receive another email fromGE saying the bank had refused to pay and that the account was unknown. OK, getting serious, I called the bank and asked them WTF was going on. While on the line with the bank I brought up the Lowes/GE bank transfer payment page with the check diagram showing where you get the data numbers from. Going through what I had inserted previously they deduced that GE's instructions were wrong because where you insert your account number GE does not recognize the first 4 numbers of the account, hence they read a wrong account number to which the bank cannot identify. So the bank told me what numbers to insert and I paid the account again ….. this time no problems.
Then comes today when a letter arrives from GE Money bank that they reviewed my account and noticed 2 recent dishonored payments and that they have closed my Lowe's account. I was hot to trot, but I sat down to de-piss myself. 
I can't believe it, I have an impeccable payment history for any credit services as I fully pay off all charges on each statement and I never charge anything that I don't have enough money to cover, in fact I pride myself that I have no debts at all - just through good bookkeeping. 
So do I care about a cancelled Lowe's card? Nah, I don't really need it, in fact I don't need any credit cards at all, I just keep them so that my credit score remains high. But there again, why put up with this BS just to have a high credit score? I'm never going to buy another house, car or big ticket items, I have funds available for replacements and repairs etc., so having a high credit score is not needed if I never use credit.
Good riddance and good luck to GE as they extend credit to people who have no way to pay their accounts - still they should worry, the govt will bail them out again with our money
End of rant.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The average response time here before we got into the city was measured in years, I guess. I don't know how you average no shows into the average; especially when most of them are no shows. One woman stayed outside her house in her car all day with the front door kicked in. King county Police never came. When her husband got home from work, he went in. Of course it had been about 6 hours. That was before cell phones.

2 of them came back for a second look at a 12 gauge. They both left quickly when the window blinds moved. Guess they changed their minds ;-))

I wired up three 500 watt quartz light to my van door so the alarm went off and the lights came on when they tried the latch to see if it was locked. I have always wondered what it would be like to sneaking around in the dark looking for something to steal, do something innocent like try vehicle door at 4 AM, suddenly find yourself in instant daylight with a loud alarm blaring?;-))


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Darrell,
So you can use the 357 mag on Speed dial. Neat


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

No Roger, that's a speed loader . . . . . . reload!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Roger, your tale reminds me of US Bank's pay page. It has the routing number and account number backwards to all other pay pages. And, it takes any amount of digits put into them where most others will only accept the correct amount of digits so it can't be backwards. Then, if you get it backwards after they have set it up so there are very high odds there will be an error, they do not process it it for 2 weeks so it will be after the due date generating a late charge. If it smells like a corpo pig set up to generate fines and fees, it probably is!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

hey boys, You only need one ! ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

BobG- WOW, she's BEAUTIFUL! I would LOVE to take that for a ride!

...What is it, a Honda Gold Wing?

(SETTLE DOWN! I was talking about the bike, NOT his dear wife!)


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Stumpy, thanks for the compliment.

Honda Goldwing 2006 Platinum in color. Deb now has her own bike triked the same color. When we met 10 years ago she had never been on a bike before, now she is a biker chick!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

My grandfather was a Gold Wing man- he loved his.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought my first one in 1977. It was a 1976 Bicentennial edition. I can't remember how many I have had since. At one time I had 5 in my shed, that I bought cheap and sold after a little work, new tires and such. I have a long history of motorcycles and other 2 wheel fun!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Man there are some cute dogs (and wives) in this thread. Stumps, you're a lot younger than I expected. 








My Mom (who monitors this site) gave me that fuzzy jacket.

My fiance rarely lets me out the house with it.

It has a resemblance to her best friend:









But her other best friend:









More dog pictures, LJ's. They instantly improve my mood


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow there sure are a lot of people who like to fight/ argue


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bertha*, Nice pics.
*bigike*, You should have been around in what is known as the "Spring of 09" at the height of the of the flame wars. I believe some LJs were awarded the "Contentional Medal of Dis-honor"

Hopes for the future:
My only concern is that when I snuff it and hopefully go to heaven, their bloody Coffee Lounge is not closed and nobody is blocked.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bertha- Actually that was our wedding photo and w're celebrating our 15th anniversary in November. So it was a while ago… In reality I just turned 33 on tax day (April 15th). The missus age is, if you were to ask her, "none of your friggin' business" ...


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, I just got back to reading this tread. It's all warm and fuzzy now, so here you go.









Here's my daughters mut Lillie with a poodle pup that's got himself a new home by now. Photo taken around last Chirstmas.










Here's Lillie when she was a little puppy sitting with my ex. Check out the 8 sided picnic table I concocted. It's one of a kind, no plans I just winged it. I took pictures of the table when it was all pretty and new, only to found out the camera didn't have any film in it! To late I'd already sold it to a friend, this photo taken 4 years later in his back yard.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bertha, The Teddy sure looks contented ;-) You must feed him well.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

devann- Why make an 8 sided picnic table with only 4 seats?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not smart enough to to fit 8lbs. in a 4lb box. I can't remember but I think the table only had a 36" top. Besides I said that I was winging it. ;^) I did have to go back and add that 2×6 braces that go between the seat stretchers forming a box. Sitting at the table is kinda like sitting on your Harley with forward controls. 
I made the table top bar height and the seats bar stool height. I did use simpson roof truess plates and bend them 90 degress in a vise for the to make the seats more stable. They're at the end of the 2×8 stretchers beneath the seats.

Stumpy; you think this tread is going to go to 300?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

You want a fight simple tell someone you don't wish to buy their product.Just simply say NO THANKS that's bound to work.Alistair


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Where has everyone gone? Come on folks, we need to get the post score up to 300 at least.

I think Darrell's octagonal picnic table for four is a brilliant design. When the four diners have finished all you have to do is rotate the table and voila, you have clean places for 4 more diners.

Hey, I can't believe it's Easter and nobody posted any pics of chicks and rabbits or eggs.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

OK Roger, I'll give it a push.

I think that you guys and gal have some ugly, ugly dogs and Stumpy, it has become obvious to me that you don't deserve such a beautiful wife (bet that it is obvious to her also). LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- You want some photos of bunnies? Here's one…










Do you think he'll be able to push that button with his little bunny toes and end it all?

I'm not big into Easter, but I DO have a bunny farm in my back yard. One of my mommas is about to give birth.

devann- Do I think this thread will reach 300? Why stop there- let's go for 500!

Gotta go- NHL Playoffs are on!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*291*


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*292*


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think this is cheating….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Who said life was fair * 294*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The LJ that posts #300 gets blocked by 27,000 LJs


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

We need a new argument.

GLOBAL WARMING IS A MYTH!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Heck no Stumps, that would end up in a heated argument. Another choice?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

GLOBAL COOLING IS A MYTH!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe in Global cooling!!!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

300


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

YOU FREAKING CHEATED! You were supposed to post ONCE and then I WOULD GET #300!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

There is always 400


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I promise, I won't go for it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bob, You are the weakest link --- Goodbye !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

OK Stumps, now that we have all blocked that cranky old saddletramp, we might consider having a serious debate about his devious behavior leading up to the universal block.
All points of view and allegations regarding saddletramp is now open for discussion.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I find his disrespect for saddles to be disgusting. I mean, that saddle was a little loose… but a tramp? Harsh.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll bet he really isn't "free as a breeze" at all… the liar…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

And did he even consider that using notes in his tag line like these- "♪♪♪♫♪ " would be offensive to those of us whose tongues are too fat and stubby to whistle?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, I went too far… unblock him…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*310*


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

this all sounds alot like sour grapes to me


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahhhh, now quit picking on Saddletramp. He's a great guy!!! I haven't met him, but I've known him for over 5 years. I'll vouch for him.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I got a new saw today. I have some big timbers to cut and my Delta wouldn't handle it.










Problem is I may have to change the blades. Don't you think these teeth look a bit rough?


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks Verna. (do you think we fooled them?)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

After that one I probably should go to bed… I'm just embarrassing myself now…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps. Know what you mean about "that former person" and the music he played on his jews harp. I don't know about you, but after post 310 did you feel a disturbance in The Force, or what it an old fart echo?


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Bob, I don't know if we fooled 'em…..but I sure wish he would brush the yellow/brown off of his teeth!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I believe it's called a "mouth twanger", Roger. I know several Jews and never saw one play a harp. You know how I always like to be politically correct and all that crap.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah Stumps why don't you go to bed and embarrass yourself a bit more. lol


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Verna- That's actually NOT a photo of me. I practice excellent dental hygiene.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- I had something to say in response to that. But your momma told me to shush up… (That was mean, and out of character for me… I blame Saddletramp.)


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Stumpy, I know….but I gotcha to smile, didn't I???? Now, if Roger and Bob are smiling, then I have accomplished my mission for tonight!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I never smile if I can help it. Showing one's teeth is a submission signal in primates. When someone smiles at me, all I see is a chimpanzee begging for its life.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Saddletramp always brought out the worst in me, thank goodness we have all blocked him. But you know he did have a kind face and always "moderato" and kind to animals.

However, all good things must come to an end. I had better get an early night as I have yet another appointment at the hospital for tests and scans, then another pretty full day there on Wednesday for chemo infusion--- geez, back there again after a I was admitted there for 4 days last week. :-(

WARNING-I'll be back


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Night, night… I'll leave you with this story…

What is my perfect crime? I break into Tiffany's at midnight. Do I go for the vault? No. I go for the chandelier. It's priceless. As I'm taking it down, a woman catches me. She tells me to stop. It's her father's business. She's Tiffany. I say no. We make love all night. In the morning cops come and I escape in one of their uniforms. I tell her to meet me in Mexico, but I go to Canada. I don't trust her. Besides, I like the cold. Thirty years later I get a postcard. I have a son, and he's the chief of police. This is where the story gets interesting: I tell Tiffany to meet me in Paris by the Trocadaro. She's been waiting for me all these years, she's never taken another lover. I don't care, I don't show up. I go to Berlin. That's where I stashed the chandelier.

Mull THAT around in your head while your getting your chemo…


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Stupy; we all know that there are no chandeliers in Berlin. What they have there are called kronleuchter.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Boy! Are these global warming freaks in for a surprise. It's gona warm just a little more, and then it's going to be colder than a well digger's butt in Alaska for a gazillion years.

315 and pressing on.

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry. 328

Pop


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, I was out of town for a few days and this thread exploded!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Perhaps that was no coincidence, Bertha?...


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^ouch. It wouldn't be the first time people had fun behind my back


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Believe or not, I am not going to touch that one Bertha.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Re-reading it, I'm grasping the gravity of my statement. I should have said, "It wouldn't be the first time people had fun when I'm not around". I think I need some sleep


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I wondered who would catch that first and turn it into a trainwreck. My money was on you, Roger, with Stumpy a close second.

It did cross my mind to take advantage of Bertha's slip but I decided to take the high road. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bob; I'm being Mr. Nice Guy today. I guess Stumps is still out cold after his lunchtime binge.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have 3 dogs but my granddaughters are much cuter


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

John- Yes, she's adorable. I have that same flower in my hair right now!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Precious pics John


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Alright, a picture of my three loved ones









Any closer and my wife would kill me! Maybe I should post a closeup!

Chosen to show the effects of global warming.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks stumpy and Roger ! 
Nice mansion Jack !! That is a nice style for a birdhouse


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Go for it John, and call it the "House that Jack Built".


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

It is a easy one to build .


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think a brick birdhouse would be "an easy one to build" but please post photos of it when you're done. Make sure to put a little blurry red smudge on the lawn and call it your "loved ones" like Jack did


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks like this one'll burn out before we reach 300…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not.
Why not have a contest where LJs pick a number that ends up being the burn out of this thread - the last post?
This has been a good thread with all kinds of personalities and a lot of fun.
But whatever, I think we all need to unblock saddletramp so the we can block him again on our next adventure.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Tell you what Roger, you unblock me and I'll unblock you. LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

You go first


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That would never work, Roger. If you picked 350 I would make darn sure I posted #351… Nobody would win. I say we go post on all the other active threads on LJ's and tell everyone to drop what they're doing and come here to post.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, sounds good to me.

I am going to have to sign off for a while as we are having tornado warnings and got some touch downs. I'll be back when this crap passes.
In the meantime …... have fun Y'all


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Pansy! A tornado never hurt anyone! But you and toto go hide now! I'm going to watch the hockey game…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't believe I read all this. I must be a masochist. And Stumpy, I'm not going to argue with you, you haven't paid up, yet.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Tornado passed.
Hey Stumps, who you calling a Pansy? I have a stalk and can prove it.
They used to have hockey games in Texas but nobody wanted to collect the hockey from the stables. But up north, folks found a way to flatten it and freeze dry it into a thick disk, but unlike the Texans they have to have little sticks to touch it…... sissy.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Stumpy is right a tornado never hurt anyone. Its all the crap flying around in them that kills you. Just ask the wicked witch of the east, wait a minute, we can't ask her she's dead!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, storm is passed. What's this y'all went past 350 with out me! Dang it! I was waiting for 350. Ok 500 here you go.

Roger; you know down a little further south of SA they have pitching contest with cow pies. Watermelon seed spitting contest too. Reckon they wash their hand between contest?
Hey Stumpy, this ought to get ya going. The San Antonio Iguanas skate better than the Red Wings.
#355


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

OK, here's one you can't argue with. I got a bit of my faith in good mankind back tonight.

Way back up there at post #261, I posted how my purse and wallet were stolen last Friday night. Well, a pickup pulled up in my driveway tonight about 8 pm. I didn't recognize the pickup, nor the driver or passenger. I sure did recognize my purse in the driver's hand, though!!! When he gave it to me, I gave him a hug--never met him before, but I figured if he was returning my purse, he was a good person. He found it in the weeds behind the abandoned house next to his, while he was mowing the grass.

As we were talking, I opened the purse, and pulled out my wallet. I immediately started looking through the cards, etc. I finally pulled out Mother's driver's license. He said "Yeah, that's an expired driver's license." I said it was my Mother's and she passed away in 2002. His expression just sort of melted. I told him I had to give him a hug for returning it. He could tell it meant a lot to me.

In our conversation, I found that the purse was found about 10 miles from where it was stolen. He figured the purse had been stolen because there was so much in the wallet, except where the cash would have been kept. He couldn't find a telephone number in the wallet or purse (maybe I should keep my phone numbers in the wallet), so he and his buddy decided to bring it to me. They wouldn't take any money from me, but both of them certainly got another hug from me. I promised to pay their good deed forward.

So, all I lost was the cash, my camera and memory sticks, my iPhone cords, and my Advil (why would they want half a small bottle of Advil is beyond me!!!). Oh, and I had the house locks rekeyed yesterday, but that's OK-I was able to sleep better last night. And, I still have to wait a few days for the new debit and credit cards.

But, I met a new honest friend. That takes away some of the aggrevation I've had this week.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes Verna there are a few honest folks around. And, they always seem to turn up when you need your faith in mankind boost.

Pop


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Verna, I'm glad to hear that you got some of the most important items to you back. Yes, there are still more decent folks in this world than there are the wicked. Can't argue with that.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

That's great. I am very glad that you got your Mom's license back. That was irreplaceable. It was still good that you changed your locks. Someone could have made a copy. Next time you go to the community center leave your purse in the car under the seat. Glad it ended well enough though.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Great news Verna. I like it when good things happen to good people which you most certainly seem to be. As for the rest of the contributors to this thread and especially the originator….hahaha, J/K.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

West Virginia restored my sense of humanity. Aside from the group of meth heads (who generally keep to themselves), I've found people here honest, hardworking, and friendly. I towed a guy's truck out of the mud and his wife brought me a casserole. Now that's country.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Verna, what great news and encouragement that there are still folks around who are the epitome of good citizens, I'm glad your mother's memorabilia was returned.
Good citizenship is what we expect in any civilized country but only too often only the darker side is the norm.

Verna,the light of common decency shows itself yet once again.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

devann- Since the Red Wings are the most successful franchise in professional sports over the last two decades, I think there is nothing to argue about in your comment. It was just dumb and you are just a moron… 

.... how's that?....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Red Wings are good footwear, moron this later.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Roger, I have a pair of slip-on Western Redwings on my feet right now. Stamped 2003. I've had them resoled four times. Best boot in existence.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to put on my Red Wings every morning. They're just what is needed when I'm walking through the corral and have to step in the BS. I'll make sure to wear them here next time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Darrell, with all that BS in the corral I hope you have the 11" Red Wings at least.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Red Wing Shoes ARE wonderful- I own three pairs of their boots, one pair of their casual shoes and one pair of their dress shoes. (Yes, they make a dress shoe!)

Devann- I don't think you are a moron, I was just making one of my poorly crafted jokes…


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Roger, My Red Wings are 10 1/2s. And after the rain the BS is kinda sloppy. O well at least they don't need to be loaded up and taken to another pasture, when you try putting them in the trailer that's when the BS is flying everywhere.
Hey stumpy, the "wings don't even make that top ten of greatest all time franchises. At least the spurs are #10 and cowboys #6. moron this later…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

What Stumps has done here is to create an LJ version of "The View" without Barbara Walters. Pretty trendy huh?
We should have a name for it. What about; "Our Space", "LJ View", "Wood you Believe it", "Membership Asides" or something …...... maybe you can make some suggestions. Good Idea?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I gotta get my flip-flops on and go build birdfeeders.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I was thinking maybe "The Roger & Stumpy Show"


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry got that wrong "The Stumpy Roger Show"


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I see the bottom of my cofee cup, back to post #400


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

How about calling it "I wouldn't be such a moron if I weren't so arrogant" show.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment but I rather think Stumps and I would prefer it if we did not individualize the title, after all it belows to all LJ's, blocked or not, sane or insane …... hear that saddletramp? 
Another subject title could be "Woodworking Disasters" or "When the Chips are Down" or "Saw your way to perfect Abs" ....... you know, something trendy and catchy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jack_T; Yes, and you would make a fine host.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Why thank you! I hope you realize that I wasn't referring to either you or Stumpy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry Jack, you left yourself wide open for that, hope you took it as fun.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Of course!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Only 19 posts to 400


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Roger, I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bob, I know what you mean. Those little voices in my head are my closest friends.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

They kind of fill up the empty hours, don't they.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Arrogant? I take exception to that! Mostly because I am the exception here, being that I am the most intelligent, best looking and BY FAR most witty… But arrogant? I think not!

I think we should call this the "I've got nothing better to do so I'll just go see what nonsense is on this thread today" thread. And we could charge a buck a post… you know, to "support" the effort!

I think the entertainment value of this thread more than justifies any charge!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- I tried sawing my way to perfect abs, but I found the easiest way to a "six pack" is the local party store.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the deja-vu mist finally cleared for me

i know all you guys

we met by the dumpster
behind the 7-11 years ago

and shared a six of 
old milwaukee light

and a soggy cigarette

good to see you all again brothers !


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

It doesn't take much to entertain an idiot, does it?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

doesn't take much to be an idiot either

get out of bed

will do it most days


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

SADDLE! I'm surprised at you! I expect Roger to go down in the gutter like that, but you are a different breed! An Idiot? What would your momma have thought of you using such language? You should be ashamed of yourself, for never have I allowed myself to associate with such uncouth individuals as that! You, sir, give Michigan a bad name!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Stumpy, I wasn't referring to anyone individual with my comment. I was referring to all (me included) of us that have been continuously amused and entertained by this assinine thread.

There, does that smooth your ruffled feathers? ;-))))


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps,
JC ….. that title is waaayyyyyyy too long, half this lot would fall asleep before they reached the end of it. We need more ideas about a suitable title(s). Come on folks, let's hear from you - *It's your title, so name it like YOU want it.*

BTW Stumps, I have already taken care of the "post charge fee" payment procedure. I can accept Visa or MC and am working on PayPal. Just mentioned that to save you the task. .... wink, wink.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

From post #385 … (I think we should call this the "I've got nothing better to do so I'll just go see what nonsense is on this thread today" thread.)

Not true. I have lots of better things to do - I'm late for work but I just read the last 100 posts to catch up.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Woodworking Wackos?--Board Stiff?--Lumber Loonies?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*'the blockhead hour'*

and all can 'vote' (block)

their favorite choice


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

And - since this is a woodworking forum….

Ebony is a darker than holly.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

LJ's:
Wonderful, keep those titles coming in, remember this is your opportunity.

When all submissions are in, we''ll have a vote for the top 10 and (just like the Biggest Loser or American Idol) we can spend weeks whittling down to the winner, then Stumps can pick one. Wow democracy at its finest hour.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I am drinking coffee right now and lounging while I am doing it so how about "Coffee … Oh wait a minute Oh never mind I forgot for a second.

How about tearoom???


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

All most too 400.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

400


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I lied Stumpy. I had to go for mthe brass ring.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WAIT A MINUTE ROGER! If we're gonna vote I WANT TO SEE YOUR BIRTH CERTIFICATE! Were you born in Kenya? I've got Donald Trump on it and you won't BELIEVE what he's finding!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Saddle, you son of a…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe we should be voting on a new name for the REINSTATED coffee lounge instead?

I think a place where a bunch of guys get together to unload should be called "Pissin' Post". It's a place where the similarly named "contests" occur, and if it's cold out you can let off some steam…


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

The PC police won't like the name, but who cares what Porter Cable thinks anyway!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Security in this office is a joke. Last year I came to work with my spud-gun in a duffel bag. I sat at my desk all day with a rifle that shoots potatoes at 60 pounds per square inch. Can you imagine if I was deranged?


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

We could have a renaming ceremony. Stumpy could even cut the Cheese.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Deranged NO, Half Baked YES


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

If Stumpy is half baked shouldn't we call this Brie?


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I have to leave for a while now. My doctors tell me its my time for the rubber room.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes and its painted red (cardinal) and gold in honor of the USC football team the Trojans.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

But don't the Trojans also support the AR…...Razorbacks for heightened thrills?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think the appropriate term is "ribbed" rather than "razorback".


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Here I use the word "piss" and I drive this whole thread into the gutter! I blame Saddletramp!

I think that as soon as we reach 500 I will put this thread to bed and start a new one DEMANDING the return of the Coffee Lounge (under the new name we all decide on) and use THIS thread as proof that we are all big boys and can chat on non-woodworking subjects without a huge confrontation starting. I mean, if we can get 500 posts in two weeks it sure shows the desire for that kind of forum. And if we don't get it here we will just get it elsewhere….

But alas, I will save my newfound activism for a new thread AFTER we reach 500.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

But Bertha, no other college team seemed to fit. If its ribbed you want, then let's go with LSU, they take a lot of ribbing.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very true. I'm an LSU grad, of course; and we used to buy the ribbed ones carton freight


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hold on there Stumps, don't think for a moment that DEMANDING the return will get you anywhere, as it will be seen as a threat. Be gentle and dignified, make all those swings with the sledge hammer count …... did I mention a swing from every member?
After all, it is written that when 27,000 Aholes speak with one voice, - even the King must listen.

BTW Sorry about my birth certificate Stumps, they are still looking for it in South America at the Mengele Clinic.

I'll be offline for a while so I can have my daily enema. I'll be back as soon as my head has cleared.

Y'all be good now.

PS. Stumps, You know until you mentioned it I never knew Michigan had a good name …. you learn on this site.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Yawn …....... Stardate 2124.6 This is the continuing journey of the Stump Blog. Its 1,000 year mission is to go where no other Blog has gone before.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't worry Roger, CNN will spend enormous amounts of money tracking down your birth certificate; as will Donald Trump. Neither will satiate the public, however. One of my friends remarked about the 36 hour shifts he was working. He said, "like an enema, I'd rather take it all at once instead of little bits at a time". You might heed his advice & just take that bad boy open bore.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Betha; I heard it said that a good enema bring out the best in a person.
My, 36 hour shifts ….. tell me that's not a Union Shop!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bertha- Good illustration for Roger! Perhaps I could add one too:

...its like racing in the Special Olympics. You may win, but you'll still be retarded…

WOW, two "retard" jokes in one day! SHAMEFUL! And this from a guy who has a step brother with "special needs"! Sorry, PC police, I mean no harm… And I am more than willing to let my step brother make fun of me all the time. For example, he often mocks me for having huge muscles and an ability to melt women with a single look, so it works both ways…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

OHHHHHHHH! "Unions"- now THAT'S something we can argue about! Where's HorizontalMike?

BTW- After making those jokes I feel like I need to apologize to any retards out there. In truth I always live by the words: "You never should call retarded people retards, you should only call your friends retards when they're acting retarded." I see Roger as a friend, and that's the only reason I feel free calling him a retard. My step brother, on the other hand, who has "special needs", would NEVER have to endure such a remark from me. Instead I just call him "big nose". It's much nicer…

I also have a few "special needs" myself, so you may feel free to call me a "retard" if you like.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess HM is on his back, as usual.

And I love you too Stumps ….....retardless


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

They just let me out of my rubber room and boy is my house happy!

So what's room with Unions - - - Everything ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

....and with one bound he was by her side. Norah felt his hot breath on her cheek as he ripped the thin silk …......... oops, so sorry, wrong blog.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

My y'all have been busy! Does anybody around here ever go to work? Scratch that, I forgot who I was posting here. 
Roger; you're not helping my sore ribs. Making me laugh like that. I'm going to have to go eat another pain pill now. 
Doesn't look like the union thing went very far, And no tread names ether. How about Blades,Knives,& Bits?
Man blew by #400. Stumpy, How about who ever make the #500 post has to buy a round for every one that has posted on this thread?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

You still awake Darrell?
Believe me, if you have a pain, I have a pill for it, my middle name is Vicodin.
My hospital appointment got cancelled today, that's why I have been on everyone's nerves on here, but you can have relief tomorrow as they rescheduled for Thursday. Then on Friday of course I have a wedding to attend.
I managed to squeeze into my military dress uniform of the Bombay Irish Foot Brigade and Sandra is still searching for a suitable hat befitting the occasion - (a bloody potato sack would be more appropriate). I seem to have misplaced all my medals, but not to worry as I have substituted a set of wind chimes for the job - nobody will notice.
I'm particularly looking forward to the banquets; real grub and none of that creepy crawly stuff those Cajuns test the limits of their gastronomical system with.

We might even consider contacting the Guinness Records people and see if we can achieve the longest running blog record and make Stumps famous …. I'm sure we could do that for our old buddy Stumps.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah Roger I still up. My vicodin is starting to kick in. Was reading & replying to some emails and thought I'd pop back over here and check on that Boice Crane thread. Some guy found a ton of parts and told everbody. I think he got swarmed by the spindle sander crowd. 
I use an old 1964 model Boice Crane tablesaw thought I might see what he's got. The saw works fine, nothing wrong with it, ripping on it today. I often wonder which is going to go first, me or the saw. I did recently finally make some upgrades to it. Bloged about it a while back.

So you got an invite to the wedding, I'm sure that they'll be glad you're coming. You know instead of wearing wind chimes, maybe you could use some of your *********************************** hat pins. Come on everybody that lives in Texas has some. 
I only have one, it's from a B-24 bomber named the Yellow Rose. Is shaped like the state of Texas with a Texas flag covering it with a naked blonde ridding a bomb like Slim Pickens in Dr Strangelove. I keep it on my ZZ top hat.
My Vicodin is working now, have fun at the wedding.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish *we* would have been as well built as the old machinery was …... my body must have been a HF lemon.
Ahhhhh Dr. Strangelove, that scene is etched in my mind, and Peter Sellers was a genius and a hero of mine.
I used to have a great ex-USAF friend (sadly passed away now), we always had a lot of fun together. I took him on a trip to England when I went to visit my mom, he'd never been there as he was mostly stationed in Okinawa and pacific. Anyways we boarded the 747 at Dallas and I noticed he was shaking prior to take off. I asked him if there was anything wrong and he said he felt very nervous about flying in and aircraft with ONLY 4 engines ...... the bugger got me. we laughed all the way through rotation.
Wayyyyyyyy back when I was a lot younger,I used to play in an R&R band ….. yeah and I know a lot of the old rockers as we used to jam together. Ahh the good old days.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, Had a sh##ty Night at work and this seemed to be the right post 

Stumpy- This one for you my friend of all things unions 

I have been working as a janitor for three years in a union shop *USW LOCAL 2L* Our company also does maintenance work in which I am highly qualified to do ( working on electrician now ) MY thoughts after 4.5 years on this frickin circus ride* I HATE UNIONS *yes I did say this :0 *OMG THIS  * Two years ago I tried to bid in on a carpenter job (sound familiar?) Only to be OSHA 10 Hour trained then tossed on a Sh##pile Only to watch a 19 year old punk with less seniority get my bid just because he was daddy's little boy. Unfortunately he got promoted after the third time assaulting me first was kicking with steel toes, choking with a trash bag, followed by a iron pipe in a newspaper. Why wasn't he fired *YOUR GREAT UNION* kept giving the sapsucker another chance and then promoted him. Three years later I am still making only .20 more than I did and getting called a crybaby by my co-workers. One if they would have stood beside me instead of being chickensh##'s I might of had a chance. Now I am experiencing constant harassment from maint. due to an upcoming bid all I get told is they don't mean any harm they are only kidding (YEAH RIGHT) another daddy/Jr. Combo with an rotten egg roll on the side. Where the he** is my money going to for me as union dues when this crap goes on I want my 4500.00 back Better yet I say screw the union and get an attorney
Might get better results there


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

sawblade1:
Sorry to read about your problems and sympathize with you. Calm yourself down and don't dwell on all this as it will become overpowering if you let it.
I'm glad LJs is here - at this "off topic" post to help you through this crisis, I'm sure other LJ readers of this thread will be more than happy to be your friend. 
Don't dwell on what others' do to you, be more focused on what you DO NOT do to others, set a personal standard that befits your humanity, stay away from eyeball to eyeball confrontations. You will win in the end.
Best wishes.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That's quite a story, Sawblade. I didn't quite understand- somebody kicked you with steel toed boots, choked you with a trash bag and beat you with an iron pipe?

I believe Unions once played a role. Without them we wouldn't have the safety standards, 40 hour work week, and a host of other things. My great grandfather and his brothers started one of the first unions in Detroit. But now, like many good things, money, power and politics have corrupted them. Today unions mean WAY overinflated wages and benefits, low productivity and accountability, and over priced products. If GM didn't have to pay a guy $45/hr plus another $30/hr in benefits to stand in one place and push a button all day perhaps a car wouldn't cost ten times more than the current value of a house in Detroit!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Houses have value in Detroit?

Cars from Detroit have value?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

All I can say about the Unions is that I had an ex-GF who's dad was pretty high up in the ironworkers. He had a good life. That completes my experience.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i was in the union twice (laborers & carpenters)

but can't get along with guys
with greased hair
and diamonds on every finger


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good morning stumps,

I posted last night not to show a sad sob story but to show how unions nowadays only take your money,
Protect the guilty and punish the good and innocent and I thought racketeering was a dead issue, But they now call it Labor unions


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I laughed out loud at Patron's imagery. I know those dudes!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Bertha what are their names, I want to avoid them if I can.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Jack, they are John "the bat" Martoni, Mickey "corvette" Lasalle, and Jimmy "coins" Sarducci. Beware.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Much to my everlasting chagrin, I find that I actually have to agree with Stumpy (Oh the horror). Unions had their place but they have become corrupt and selfserving. Over the course of my working life (mostly when I was much younger and changed job whenever the mood struck me) I was forced to become a member of several different unions. I never had so much as one good experience with any of the unions that I was forced to become involved with. I saw a good worker fired and the union did nothing about it because that worker was out of favor with the union bosses. I saw bad workers and thieves and drunks retain their jobs because of the union backing. I saw the union bosses in bed with management on issue after issue. I could go on and on but I am making myself mad all over again and all that was a long, long time ago. :->((


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

They say "this too shall pass" and it sounds like it was true for you, Saddle. Happily true, I'm sure.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Sniveling workers got the unions where they are today. I don't get paid enough, I don't get 4 months off during the years, I have to work to hard, bla bla bla, cry, cry, whine. Union workers are sniveling, weak, and overpaid.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

The union leaders got soft, and came to enjoy the big bucks they were making, and lost sight of the basic goal.
That is part of the reason why a lot of jobs are now gone, in the auto industry, this steel industry, and others.
When the unions were strong they helped keep the jobs here, good paying jobs.
In my early years I worked construction, and as far as I can see those types of unions have never been worth a crap, because they were not well organized.
There was a lot more good things about having a union, then there was bad, some of the bad has a lot to do with perception, and the lack of actual facts, about what unions have done for workers as a whole.
All that is now going backwards, some employers are taking away workers rights, just like the government is doing , taking away our rights little by little.
I worked at General Motors for 32 years, and worked as hard is any man on the planet, and earned my money.
Which is more than I can say for some of my coworkers, over the years


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

So where is horizontalmike? !!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

HM must still be laying down, else he would be VM (Vertical Mike) and online.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Ouch! This tread is getting way too serious. It would seem that I've taken this thing on a sour turn. My bad! ;-))


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I was just trying to start a fight Saddletramp I really wasn't trying to be serious. I know very littler about Unions as I was never in one. I am usually a lot better at starting fights just ask my wife.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's just keep the union stuff outta this post. It's a controversial issue, a love/hate situation, and we really have no need for any other representation here on LJs.
Can we add unions as a subject we only refer to in jest and not get into any confrontational points of view about? Come on, sign the pledge guys.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I am STUMPY- Creator and rightful Lord of this thread. I am about to rule on the "Union Issue"...

.... (Sound of thunder in the background) ...*There will be no further debate about Unions.*

I have ruled on the matter and my word is law. Obey it blindly or I will smite thee in the arse…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks roger

i went to the doctor yesterday
after filling out 10 medical papers
i brought them back
and told the cute receptionist
that i had not filled in the sexually dysfunctional one

i asked her if they had a room to check for that there
or was that a different office

she burst out laughing !
and the mood was set for my exam

the doctor was a woman
and she thought that was hilarious too
and bumped me to the front of the list 
for my cortisone drip into my hip
on monday

i did your joke thing roger
and it worked well
and took my own fear down with it
thanks


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I was thinking that ,too serious
Just got me thinking ,and I wrote
When I made my little coment ,at the beginning of (on this is what Lumberjocks has turned into)
I knew you guys where going ream the guy !!! 
I will let the cute receptionist check my union


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

patron, If you don't mind my asking…

Why do you 
write your posts 
with only 
a few words 
per line?

It's like you're writing poetry…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

before i was a woodworker
i was an 'angry young man'
in new york city
coffee houses and zen
the beat generation

got to like how i can convey
an idea
that can also be read in a different way

now my eyesight dictates 
that i need to have the sentences
in a way i don't loose my place while reading

i still like haiku
just have my own way with it

you want to have friends
you have to be friendly

you want to be happy
go ahead
i'll help you

and of course there is always

BURMA SHAVE


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

David - Isn't that just uphead, or is that South of the Border.

Bubinga - I would rather *union* with the cute secretary than have her check it.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Patron is the best
At Haiku on LJ's here
Keeps the interest.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Just were IS this cute secretary? And, How do I get there?

Pop


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Shes at my house now I will send her to NC tomorrow.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm waiting.

Pop


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

She's on the Redeye. Oh crap I sent her to North Dakota by mistake, Sorry Pop.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Scientists are working on a pill that could make straight hair curly. Why?
In order to be smart, you have to allow for the possibility that you don't know everything.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Having had curly hair all my life (up to the time that I no longer had hair that is), I'd say that they must be working on it for the CIA as a new and terrible form of torture. ;-)))


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Patron, your writing structure reminds me of Charles Bukowski, my favorite author. Your posts resonate visually with me and it's comforting. Maybe I'm weird…well, I'm definitely weird…but it is what it is.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Saw and plane shape wood

The pen and ink write haiku

Design come from heart


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Old McDonald 
Had a farm
E-I… E-I
oh…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

and all the people regoiced
all got jobs selling hamburgers there

but who's buying


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The official LJ song;

I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go …..............


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you mocking my poor attempt at a haiku, Stumpy?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

bill and kate
went up the hill
to get a pail of water

we might as well go for 1,000

it may be awhile
before we see them again


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

...I see that a comming
a coming 'round the bend
I aint seen the sunshine
since I don't know when…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I believe it was Pearl Jam who said it best…

I wish I was a neutron bomb, for once I could go off
I wish I was a sacrifice but somehow still lived on

I wish I was a messenger and all the news was good
I wish I was the full moon shining off a Camaro's hood

I believe the next part went something like "da-do-da-doooo… da-do…. da…."

Words to live by, my friends. Words to live by…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Aw So Roundeye,
You surprised I speak your language,
I educated UCLA

Poppa Son,


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone's in my fruit cellar! Someone with a fresh soooul!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Patron; Thanks for the birdfeeder comment. After logging on and stopping by here first I took notice of your posting style. So when I posted a new project I spaced the lines just for you. And you were first to post, Thanks man.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

This thread is getting too artsy-fartsy…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

My quote was from the Evil Dead II. Not exactly art


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Allright Stumpy, The View is the worst television show in the history of programming. Tim Basinger's Cellular is the worst movie ever made.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

History of The World Part 1 was one of the best movies ever made that never made it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't agree more, Roger. It's in the top five for me. I'd have to think hard but Raising Arizona would be in there, as would Caddyshack.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Blazing Saddles also in there.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Badges I don't need no stinkin badges!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha: Agreed.
I also have a great affection for "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World" ... old but still funny.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Blues Brothers, yes C&N!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

What the heck is this, Bertha Siscal and Roger Ebert at the movies?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The View? Are you kidding, Bertha? I would rather listen to a screaming puppy being stepped on than those freaks. (Although Elizabeth Hasslebeck is a looker…)


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

BigTiny - Most Eskimoes these days have cable TV and don't go outside when it's cold, so they don't wear mitts either.

Am I missing something or does this forum not have a quote function? That just seems weird to me.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Slingblade has good french fries.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Stumpy, you're needed on that other thread. That guy has no idea.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That was my effort to elicit mindless attacks. I've often wondered about the quote function!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Getting close to 500. I know saddletramp is lurking somewhere nearby.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Saddletramp…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

...won't…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

...get…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

...me…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

...this…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

...time…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

...HA…HA…HA…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

...500!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUCK IT SADDLETRAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

♫♪♪♫♫ WIIIIIIIIIINNER! (Me)... LOOOOOOOOSER! (you).... ♪♪♪♫♪

♫♪♪♫♫ WIIIIIIIIIINNER! (Me)... LOOOOOOOOSER! (you).... ♪♪♪♫♪


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

OK Mr. Smarty Stumps …... I'm going for the BIG ONE, gonna make your numbers look puny.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Felt sorry for you Stumpy so I just stayed out of your way. 8^)))


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- You mean you're going for post 1,000? I accept your challenge!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah ….. Reach Higher ….wimp


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- you must mean the ultimate number… eleventy-zillion?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

So I didn't get anything accomplished at all today… I was up watching the royal wedding at four this morning and couldn't pull myself away from the coverage all day long… I say, does the Queen mum ever run out of hats?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

She steels them when no one is looking. Excuse me, acquires then when no one is looking. I have to say I didn't watch it at all. Just too busy today. I had to install a Dish washer today, Damn things come with nothing to install them, WTH. I hate plumbing, no matter how small the job.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, yeah, the wedding. Well, today I designed the drawers, went up to LOWES and bought enough poplar to make them for the tool chest I'm building. Then got my wife's van washed, repaired an LED flashlight, solved a bunch of carburetor problems on another forum I infest, got a haircut and still managed to bicycle 12 miles. Pikers.

Tomorrow, I'm going to pick some weeds, spray paint 'em Chevy moly orange and put them in some sort of hat for my wife. Not. WTH do designers really do all day, smoke mushrooms? Those hats the reporters are wearing look like a bad pipe dream. Sorry if these incorrect drug references offend someone, I'm not sure what gets sniffed/injected/smoked/licked/inserted, anymore. Sheeze.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Now Jack, while you were out shopping at the lumber yard you might have gone by Tractor Supply and got yourself a pair of blinkers ….....hehe 

wseand: This is NOT a Plumbing site unless you install wooden pipes. Please post items that relate to plumbing at: upyourpipe.com. lol


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I must of clicked on the wrong Bookmark. I though I was on hidethepipe.com, wont happen again.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Jack, I think you are afraid of your wife, I want to see pics of the hat on your wife by noon tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bill;
Did you ever see that Roman Empire bit in History of the World Part 1 where a plumber was trying to sell "plumbing" to the Roman citizens? I laugh about that one all the time.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

"Pipe the Shi$ right out of your House" Got to love it… Man it has been awhile since I have seen that movie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bill:
That's the one. What a great "movie"


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Damnit Roger I am getting dizzy going from topic to topic. You have to love that movie, those guys were just funny. Not like the comedians today, seems like the have to try to be funny. They probably had better drugs.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Better drugs. I need me some better drugs. My vicodin has wore off. Probably wouldn't needed any if I would've left that chainsaw & weedeater alone yesterday.

5:00AM, the movies on the boob toob are terrible at this time of day. Can't find my copy of Kelly's Heros. Could use a good laugh about a bunch of guys trying to make off with a load of gold.

At least ther are some good looking ww projects posted lately. the conoe looked real nice although I see a bowl of bolts and part of a pistol case, I see not everybody reads the bold blue type when posting projects. And while mentioning projects I want to thanks all the fine LJs for their comments on my last tiny project.

5:30, time for the coffe pot and firing up the ww tools to wake the neighbors, today is Saturday isn't it? 
and don't forget to help out patron's cause and vote.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

OK- before I get the reputation of a "nancy" I want to make it clear that I was JOKING about watching the Royal Wedding…


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

That's OK Nanc…........er…........Stumpy, we beleive you. 8^D))


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I watched a taped bit of the Royal wedding as I left for work. I had a gun on my hip, so I figure everything balanced out. Perhaps if I'd had a big bolt of RedMan in my cheek, I would have been a bit ahead.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hah hah, Roger, I should have just taken off my glasses, that's blind enough.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Stump that was great. I am ROTFLMFAO. Just what I needed to start the weekend off on a better note than I ended the week. I developed a tooth ache on Thursday evening that got progressively worse, no sleep all Thursday night. Friday morning my face was swollen. Went to the dentist and he took one look at me and says you have a serious infection and need root canal and I have to lance the infection to let it drain. 4 hours later I was done. Thanks.for the laugh.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

How are you today Jack?
Are you working on anything special?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad to see you all made it through the night, I worry that your wives have taken you guys out for the insurance money.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the concern, Wseand, I worry about that too. I am certain that I am worth more to her dead than alive but for some unfathomable reason she still seem to care about me. Who'd a thunk it? As for Roger and Stumpy, who knows what mysterious force is protecting them.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I must be their charming personalities and unbridled passion.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I refuse to get life insurance for that very reason. I figure is something happens to me she was responsible anyway…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I made it Bill, dunno how. I'm with Saddle in his observation except I do know why she keeps me alive, it's so she always has someone to bitch at, blame and act as a free lending bank. 
Yeah Saddle and I do have great personalities, pity others don't, but as Mel said; "It's good to be King".
At the moment I'm going through "Wedding withdrawal", it was a shock not to find Kate next to me in bed when I woke …....... and when I saw reality…....man, I knew I was in for another bad day.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Good point Nubs. If they didn't do it personally they drove you to it. Got to love them though.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Roger, I'm doing OK. You? Shame about Kate, I sort of know the feeling. 30 years ago, I married a gal that good looking, at least. Let's just say the bloom is off the rose, but I can't bring myself to prune it.

I'm building a tool chest to support my butcher block workbench top at the moment, and seeing how inexpensively it can be done, within reason. I've spent about $450 so far (butcher block birch top, vise, 2"X8"s for the base, poplar for the drawers). The rest has been given to me. About 25 square feet of red oak for the carcase and drawer fronts. Also, free wheels from someplace that is so far back in my history that I have no idea where I got them.

Gotta get back out there and make my drawers now.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

ALL RIGHT- Before this goes ANY further, I was only making a joke about my wife.Truth is we've been married fifteen years (this November) and we've spent every single minute of every single day in that time together. We work together, we vacation together, everything together. And we are VERY happy that way, which makes everybody else wonder how we can stand each other all the time. But it works for us, and I am quite sure she would never off me, even if I did have insurance.

I guess when two extremely good looking people get married, everything just clicks…

Not trying to get sappy, but I wanted to set the record straight.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahhhh, Stumpy, I just knew you were a softie!!!! I just absolutely love it when a couple gets along so well.

My next door neighbors get along very well, also. BUT, who would have guessed that. This is his 5th marriage and her 2nd. They've been married for 10 years, and that's the longest he's been married to any of his wives. You would never have know they haven't been married for 30 years-they were made for each other.

I go out to eat with a couple whom I've been friends with for almost 20 years. I told them about 5 years ago that I would only go out to eat with both of them if they quit their arguing in my company. Maybe a bit harsh, but I didn't like their private arguments to be brought out every time we went out to eat. You know, they no longer argue in my presense, and we have a wonderful time together.

So, my hat's off to you guys (male and female) who are happy with your spouses, and you're not afraid to say it!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I just finished making some tortilla rolling pins and cutting boards out of some beautiful black walnut. I forgot to take photos before my customer picked them up! I was going to post them on LJ's so people could see that I do actually WORK sometimes, rather than just sitting around posting on this thread!

I can here Roger now: "Suuuuuuure, Jim. We believe you… "


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Verna- Believe it on not, my wife and I almost NEVER argue, even after 15 years. Sure, we disagree occasionally, but not very often and we are both willing to compromise before it becomes an argument. And I couldn't imagine doing it in front of someone else!

Your neighbors are a mystery to me. I think the reason why so many marriages fail is because too many people see them as something you can change your mind about if there is trouble. If you view marriage as a solemn, lifelong commitment that you can't change your mind about, you are more likely to choose the right person, and then do what you need to do in order to make it work. If someone is married and divorced five times, (like your neighbor) maybe he should start to consider if the problem is really him!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been married for twenty years this coming January. We used to fight alot. Then I found the solution to living in peace with her. We stopped talking to each other and now we don't argue!!!! LOL Only kidding. I love my wife and she loves me. It really will be twenty years. Time flies when your having fun.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Patron (David) needs all our help. He is trying to get a community playground built in a very poor neighborhood. He needs us to vote for his community. Please check his post here on LumberJocks at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26664. Lets help a LumberJock who is always quick to help everyone.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

When it comes to wives guys, I have you beat. I have the most wonderful LADY in the world. If you know anything about me, you will know that my first marriage turned into a horror story that has taken many years to get over it's decimation. It has taken me many years to even trust another female, but Sandra became my trusted friend and when I felt that trust was 100%, we married some 12 years ago. With her I know she is there for me as I am for her, I trust her with my life as she does hers. We are blissfully happy together and she even laughs at my antics and supports me way beyond the norm.
Last week when I was put in Hospital for four days, when I got out she said she felt so alone an unhappy when I was not at home. During my illnesses, she has nursed me and helped me with things you could never imagine, she's the biggest "gloat" a guy could have.
I am a very Lucky Guy.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes you are Roger.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*jack* 
and 
*darell*
.
thanks for the continued help
in spreading the word
about the kids in need

i see you spreading it around the site
and i'm grateful


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Its a good cause, and besides your always there to help everyone else. Thank you.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the nod David. Yes I feel like it is a good cause, will keep voting until the 10th. Happy kids make a better world.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- few men are willing to remarry in their 90's. Good for you!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeeeeeeezzzzzz, Stumpy, if you had read Rogers earlier post carefully you might have noticed that that he remarried 12 years ago. If I am calculating correctly, that would have only made him 89 at the time. Lets give the old fella a break and not make him any older and more decrepit than he already is.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

roger is ageless anymore
even zsa zsa
can only giggle around him
pleading for him to keep his mouth shut
about even knowing her back when

*bulletin to all to the east*
.
it has been SNOWING here all day
not really sticking
but rather steady
heads up 
after the recent weather you have all had


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps and Saddle, let's set things straight.
I married Sandra when I was 57, and although my body now gives visions of me being in my 90's, I can assure you that I am younger.
Great things have come with this marriage, and apart from all the regular benefits, a bonus of getting into WW in order to escape to a haven where I am in complete control, making my own decisions and using whatever swear words I like. This is one of the untold benefits of a marriage …. Charlie will no doubt concur.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bulletin: We have just lit a log fire here in central Texas - Yep it's Crazy May*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*throw on another log there bud*
(i just did)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah Stumps, you got that right. When Texans launch a log, they break a bottle of champagne on it and wish it God speed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps. BTW, my wife does not go to Wal-Mart anymore, she says there's too much competition there - whatever that means?


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Stumps I do not want to know where that picture came from. Is the Wal-Mart woman topless?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I wonder who's the ww's wife is in the TRIP TO WAL-MART email I got the other day. The gal is bent over placing something in a shopping cart in front of a Wal-Mart and you can see the moon,venus and everything between. No I'm not about to post it.

Stumps; My brother had a ******************** thet he let live in his house and he could hit the pot better than that. 
He was so cool, he used to climb out the van window and cling to the door mirror riding down the road to the drilling rig. Love to feel the wind in his hair.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I collect belt buckles. That's one I've GOT to have.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Bertha, are you sure there is enough of you to wear a belt buckle that wide. The fellow in the picture looks like he hangs out in the ice cream w/ whip cream & bacon bits on top section a lot.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha! It might look like a WWF title belt but I can live with that. I can always grow into it.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Devann, I resemble that remark! 8^(


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

I made it!!!! I can't believe I read and posted on this thread! Holy cow poop and what a bunch of horse manure!! This thing has developed a life of it's own. Bertha shoot it please before it engulfs us all. Oh no it's too late I'm sinkkkkiiinnnggg!!! Congratulations Stumpy!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone heard from horizontalmike? I believe he had some health issues, anyone know if he is ok?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The toilet photo is not mine, I must admit. Actually, I originally posted a closeup of a real, giant shadoobie floating in the toilet that I got off Google images. But it made me literally sick to look at it so I took it down!

It still haunts me…

Of course the censors seem to have removed my photo of the fake rubber poo on the toilet seat now too…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- Yah, I hope Horizontal Mike is still vertical! (I'm sure nobody has ever made THAT joke before!)

As for the Walmart woman- no, she's not topless because I think that is actually a man!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, Hope you had a glass of wine when you took it down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, you could say he was a stand-up guy, who, to some degree, is not the same.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

No Roger, after they took it down I had a tootsie roll floating in a glass of chocolate milk.

Bertha- If I had a sweet belt buckle like that I would be striking a cool "stick it to the man" pose just like that guy is!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^totally agree. I've got one that's a photo of Reagan in front of Old Glory. I have to resist the urge to strike poses while I'm wearing it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is for your viewing pleasure today

Hi Everyone, I just received this from a friend and wanted to share this awesome photo with you this morning.

Subject: Sunset at the North Pole with the moon at closest point to the earth…

Date: Thu, 13 Jan 2011 08:49:05 -0600










This is the sunset at the North Pole with the moon at its closest point last week.
a scene you will probably never get to see in person, so take a moment and enjoy God at work at the North Pole.
And, you also see the sun below the moon, an amazing photo and not one easily duplicated. 
You may want to pass it on to others so they can enjoy it.
The Chinese have a saying that goes something like this:
'When someone shares with you something of value, 
you have an obligation to share it with others!' 
I just did.. Your turn


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I realize that the moon may be a bit closer at certain points on the earth- but THAT close? I dunno about that…

It's a nice image though!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

A good trampoline might get you there. Wow!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think I'll sharpen some lathe tools- anybody have a preference on sharpening technique?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It depends, Stump, what kind of sharpening setup do you have? I use the Tormek for lathe tools but I use the JET spindle jig because I like it better. I generally just use a stop collar for the bigger gouges. I follow it up with some green on the powered strop. To tell you the truth, though, I like the Wolverine jig on a cheap slow grinder better than the fancy Tormek. I spent so much on the Tormek that I'm hesitant to buy the wolverine but I just might mount it in front of my grinder one of these days. I'd be interested to hear everyone's thoughts on spindle and bowl gouge sharpening.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

I have the simple way to do it….I give my chisels to my brother and he uses his WorkSharp to sharpen them. The best of both worlds-he gets to use his WorkSharp and I get sharp chisels.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha Verna, that's a plan. For chisels, I'm scary sharp all the way. I only break out the wetgrinder on a chisel if I'm starting from scratch. Even then, I'll erase the hollow grind on the scary sharp.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Bertha. I had one of those Wolverine setups, it was great as catapult for chisels. My biggest complaint was having to walk across the shop and extract them from the walls.
My Tormek is a lot less playful and suitable for an old fart.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha, a razor sharp projectile is something I'd rather avoid I've only used it for spindle gouges on a very SLOW setting (on someone else's grinder). Now that you mention it, though, I bet with a grippy stone, a short light tool could get away from you pretty easily. I think Tormek has a newer spindle jig that can do fingernails, etc. I KNOW they came out with an improved plane iron jig that I'm yet to purchase. It's reminds me of this…my fiance' wants me to buy a small economy car to buffer my truck's 9mpg (I only drive 5 miles to work and back). I could buy a Honda (boring), I could buy a small BMW,etc. (only a bit more exciting), or I could buy one of those three-wheeled motorcycles (very exciting!). Tools have become like that for me: I buy the exciting ones, leaving a list of expensive unexciting ones on the to-buy list. Such are Tormek jigs, Sharpening stones, new belts, etc.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Alas, I am far too cheap to buy a Tormek… I use a regular old grinder and a homemade Wolverine style jig for the gouges. I have never had one catch on the wheel, but I like to live dangerously (thus the name…)

Three questions-

1. What brand of gouges, etc do you like? (Any carbide users?)
2. How often do you resharpen? (I mean, do you stop and resharpen during the turning project? (And don't say "whenever it needs it".)
3. What is the finest grit you use to sharpen? (I use only up to 120)

(WOW- this is a woodworking conversation! Maybe I should start a new thread so as not to spoil this one!)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Your momma's too cheap to buy a Tormek (just getting us back on track). I think Thompson lathe tools are the absolute best for the money (but they don't come with handles). I've got a range from cheap Pinnacles to decent Sorby's. At my skill level, they're all about the same but the Thompsons just feel like a good tool (which is worth something to me). I always sharpen a roughing gouge coarsely before every session. I'll sharpen a gouge mid-stream only if I have to. If a spindle/bowl gouge starts dulling, I'll walk over and free-hand it on the powered strop for a minute or two. That's probably the rough equivalent of a few passes on a very fine shaped stone. I tend to get my spindle work relatively where I want it, then just sand it to final shape. I'll stop the lathe and discover deep gouges, keep sanding, etc. Like I said, I suck at the lathe but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I wished I still had my Mini …... Fab Fun. I have a lot of vehicles in my time, trucks, small cars, large cars, sports cars, Bugs. even a BMW and a Mercedes. It was a great shock to all that on retirement I chose to get as my final ride, a typical Old Fartmobile. It was only then that I understood that old farts were not stupid. This tank gets 25 mpg, has plenty of room and can pull my small trailer. It's main safety feature is that if anyone runs into it, then they will know all about it.
Saw a old fart in a VW Microbus last week with a bumper sticker " Old Fokswagen" ......... mmmmm memories!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know - today I received my 2011 Obama Stimulus Package.
It contained two watermelon seeds, cornbread mix, a Prayer Rug and 10 coupons to KFC.
The directions were in Spanish.

Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Stumps & Bertha the "Wolverine" is the best lathe tool sharpener that I have ever used. Before I bought it gouges, skews were very difficult for me to sharpen. The "Wolverine" takes all the guess work out of the operation. There's also a set of angle setting gauges that Craft Supply sells that take even more "if's" out of the equation. What I want now is a lathe tool burnisher from Lee Vally. It lets you put the pressure on the tool to raise a good burr on your scrapers.

Pop


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Roger do you think you could manage to offend a fe more minorities in one joke than you just did! I'm ROTFL. I didn't even qualify for the directions this year.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Its almost time for me to go and vote again to Help Patron (David) again. Rememberhe needs all our help. He is trying to get a community playground built in a very poor neighborhood. He needs us to vote for his community. Please check his post here on LumberJocks at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26664. Lets help a LumberJock who is always quick to help everyone.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Patron,
Nice double exposure…


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Stumpy, I thought your name Stumpynubs referred to a different body part, not your fingers! Do you think we will make 600 posts its getting a little quite around here. Haloooo!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That's "Nubs"- plural with an "S".


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Well thank goodness, I was very concerned for your wife's happiness.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I keep my wife very happy, Jack. And yours too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, right. So why don't we hear it from the wives?


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't hear it from Stumpy's wife Roger, he keeps her tied up. It's the only way he can keep her. BSEG


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

If this tread doesn't get some legs it will never make it to 600.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet Stumps is all blow and no go. When it comes to it, it's only us old farts who can go all the way.
I was told that the navy seal teams was actually made up of old retired farts like us, that's why it took as long as 40 minutes - not as quick as they used to be. Ever wondered why some of the older LJs have not been seen on the site for a while? .........well you have your answer now. That California so called visit by Charlie was a cover-up fake and retirecoastie was at home all the time wittering away?. 
There's a lot of secret activity on this site, but it's on a need to know basis.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I can only imagine what the Seals can do in 40 minutes. What Stumps can do in 40 minutes is clearly debatable. Let's give this thread some legs, Stump's Mom's got a solid pair.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i could show you guys a trick or two

just don't get to the back streets anymore
with the price of gas these days

and the tricks i've known

don't do house calls


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Patron, while I've got you (and since this is the thread that it is), I lived in Albuquerque for a year pursuing some additional medical training at UNM. I started off in Rio Rancho and really loved it there. Good New York deli and "Hot Tamales". I rented across the street from Intel, right next to a park. The drive got to me & I moved to an apartment off Montgomery. Boy, that was a tough transition. That's a pretty rough town & I was often scared, even though armed. I have a great fondness for the culture in NM and a really hope your efforts help the community. It's really a shame what's going on in NM, from what I could tell from my short time there. Others feel free to chime in.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all you silver-tongued devils,
I've been kinda following this thread along, checking in from time to time, and I can see you guys are having *WAY TOO MUCH FUN*.....!!!!!! It's taken a lot of wind to say all you have said, but I always figured some of you were pretty "windy"....I won't name names, but you know who you are….lol. Now for a more serious note, since this is off-topic: My fun in the shop and in the boat will be over for a long spell, as I go into the hospital next Tuedsay, May 10th for a total hip replacement. I've already had total replacements on both knees and one shoulder, so there ain't much left to do. I fell on the hip 2 years ago during a bad ice storm here, and it's been down-hill every since. Can't hardly walk or get out of a chair, so it's time. I haven't been posting anything, or on here much for that reason. I figure 2-3 months laid up will see me through it. Anyway…..just wanted to pass that along, since this is a fun thread, and everyone is enjoying themselves. That's what it's all about is having fun, so you guys and gals carry on…..... Rick.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Bertha - Mongomery & .....?

Myself, I live not too far north of Intel, and I agree with the comment about the drive. I can't even stand driving to the Smith's at 528 & Southern.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Just came back from the antique shop with a really nice Stanley/Bailey #29 20inch jointer (fore) plane. It's one of those "Transitional" style planes with the wood body and the iron guts. They made it from 1879-1918. I got it for $15…

...A good day….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rick, weather the storm and be well. I always pictured you as that young buck in your picture and was surprised to hear about the knees. I'm a physician but I hate doctors, so hang in there!

JJohnston, Montgomery and $hithole. The Towers, a cross between an old folks home and a crack house. It was absolutely miserable but only a few miles from UNM. I know exactly the area you're at, near the post office. I used to go to the "Sports Club" gym down there. I love Rio Rancho but trying to get over the two bridges after work was just too much. After spending two hours on 528 trying to get home for the 2nd time in one week, I told my girlfriend to find a place close to work, any place. My truck got broken into the first week there. I do miss the tram, Hot Tamales in Rio Rancho, and that Brazilian meat-on-a-stick joint downtown. It's a shame the crime is so bad there. That town has tons of potential. After a year, I was searching for some green, which is how I ended up in WV.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm actally way up in Enchanted Hills, but I know what you mean about the traffic - especially the fact that we have so few bridges over the river.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

nice score stumps

i always liked those wood/iron ones

*rick* the best to you brother come back well
i'm looking into a brain replacement myself
no luck on craigs list yet

*al and jj* you two have me beat on abq.
i only go there for woodworkers supply
or the airport
it is a big change from the crossroads
i knew on route 66
when all there was was a station for the train
and the river passing by


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a friend who trained with me who lived in Enchanted Hills, a really beautiful place. He had a freakin' llama, so you might know him! Doctor for the jails. Have you been to that Hot Tamales down on the main strip before Intel? Man, I miss that place. Also the Fat Squirell for burgers. It's amazing how expensive property has become in Albuquerque. I'm shocked at what some of my pals are paying there.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Patron, I hear you. Have you ever been to Del's off 66? That's the first place I stopped when I was moving from TN to NM. Sopapillas, my friend. I really miss the food there.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sopapillas
now your talking

did do dels a few times
i'm 3 hours from abq
so don't linger to much there


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I went to ABQ once, can't say I was impressed, but it was my stopover point on a visit to Scandia labs. I was showing them the Autocad software, and of course you gotta know I asked if I could load it on their Cray.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the vultures are circling for the 600 hit

will he
won't he

only his hairdresser
knows for sure


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*News Flash:*
I actually got to the shop today and glued up 4 pieces of wood !!!!!!!!! -that's it guys.
I guess if I get to the shop tomorrow I can spend the day prying the wood off the workbench. Oh, sorry about mentioning "wood".

Yeah the seals stuff pales in comparison, I know, but I'm considering issuing a picture for the world to see it was no fake.

Over to you guys…...........


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i saw you lurking roger
thought you might like the big 600
glad you got it
what kind of wood is it


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha! Loving that Patron! Rog, since I packed up my workshop while training in ABQ, I picked up building computers for the year. No Crays, but I built a pretty solid monster that's still serving me well today. I figured if an 8 year old could build one, so could I, and I was right! I played with ArchiCAD for a while but I'm still a novice. My second computer was a HTPC which I'm very happy with. We need to shoot the computer $hit one day.

Quad Extreme with 8GB DDR3 and 2×4870x2









HTPC built on BlackOps Mobo (get you some, Rog!)









Ok, the nerd was pretty strong there, let me buffer it with this:










REAL open breach Thompson, my friends.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is a good finishing tool 
for that new project you are working on roger










it sure beats working your way down the grits with sand paper


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll counter your Bosch with a Hilti, Patron


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so glad that I am out of IS/IT etc. It was real fun in the early days and I lived, ate and breathed Computer Tech. Today I don't do any of those three things very well anymore.
I got to a stage where I could not turn it off, somebody made a computer OFF switch which consisted of a corn husk with an electrical cable and a plug on the end, - that's how bad I was.
Yes, I was there when ACAD started, know the guys, wrote the base manual and was offered a position there, but it meant I would have to move to Sausalito, so I declined - what a twit!!!!!!!!.
I've done systems integration, teaching and some IT support where I had my fill of "ID ten tee" aka IDIOT problems. The worst part was being called at home by freeloaders, but I put a stop to that. When I got a call like that begging for help, I would say after their first sentence "Will this be Mastercard or Visa" - that stopped em.
I am even off CAD too, got myself a drafting table and machine to piddle about doing it the way we used to do it way back. Kind of relaxing. I stopped being and ACAD guru after rel.10, but my son, who is a mechanical Engineer is a genius with ACAD and all it's modules, and sometime goes across the county to teach.

Today I am NOT a technology slave, in fact in certain areas I try to go back to being in the pre-computer world because I believe what was a good thing has now become something different …...... so Byte me!

Now about my woodworking sorte of today: I managed to get to the shop, found 4 pieces of wood roughly the same size and thicknes - God knows what breed they are, ran them on the jointer, placed them adjacent to each other, applied glue to the joint edges and used 4 clamps to clamp them and wiped off the excess glue. That is it. What is the project going to be? I haven't the faintest idea, so I'mm using the glue set time to decide. The glue up measures about 20×12x.75
end of story


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice PC Bertha. Years ago when the big "mod" craze hit me I bought one of those cases with the windows in the side and built my own tricked out PC. You know they type- with special colored cables and lights inside. As I recall it was a real powerhouse at 2.4ghz (Pentium 4) with a massive 120GB hard drive! It also had a 19" (which was HUGE back then) monitor that took up the entire desk! I think my little Dell Netbook has more power than that now! Times have changed…

Roger- YOU put us over 600 and never said a thing! GET ON THE BALL! Crack a cold one and give a holla!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

For those who missed the "mod craze" in PC's (building your own unique computer), here's a few of my favorites… (All of these are computers people have built, most don't have the monitors shown.)































































That last one might not be a computer photo, but I knew Bertha liked guns…

Imagine what we woodworkers could do…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, sorry, I never realized it, I'm still in shock that I actually did something today.

The first CAD station I used was an IBM Fasdraft, it had 16k of memory and a 10" floppy drive and you input coordinates via the keyboard - no pointing device. The kicker was when you drew a new line and the monochrome raster screen had to repaint - which took ages.
Mt first PC was and Altair, followed by TI with tape recorder, then and Apple II, then a Columbia PC which I turned into the "Gray" of the day. Loaded down the motherboard with memory cards to a whopping 640k, added an 8087 processor and attached a double Bernolli drive with 2×10" "hard" drives at 5 meg each, and a digitizer. It was good to be king.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Bertha,
Thanks for the sympothy….lol. I've had so many surgeries I've lost count…I think this is # 29..
That picture in my avatar is not me…..that's my grandson and granddaughter…..AAHH…to be young again.
You guys just beat 600+...way to go…... Keep on keeping on…....Have fun and play nice, now…..)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW Roger, you're OLD! My first PC was an Apple IIe with that fancy green monochrome monitor and from there I went to a Packard Bell which had a MASSIVE 840KB hard drive. I remember upgrading the memory and at that time it was about $100 per MB. But I had to get it up to at least 4MB so I could install the gadget of the century- a CD-Rom drive!

Remember when computer software used to come on a single 740k floppy disc? Maybe I'm getting a little old too…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry to ask a woodworking question here, but how long should I wait for my glue-up to be cured - usable. The woods are 4 - 3/4" thick pieces about 20" long. The glue I used had a picture of Big Tiny on the label.
Answers please, sorry for the interruption, but I need to know how long I have to decide what to make with the glue-up. Pretty sure the woods are hardwoods, maybe oak - red &white.
Merci beaucoup (yeah I'm Canadian friendly too)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps,
I remember paying over $100 for a 256k camera memory chip, I aslo remember when you could get programs on tape or one of those new fangled *320* floppies.
You're still just a babe.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- Woodworking questions? What kind of site do you think this is?

I always rush mu glue-ups. If I can't break it apart with a good amount of pressure, I say it's cooked enough.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh the memories. I'm not even 40 yet and I remember those days. I spent $5K on a 90MHz pentium 1. To Roger, 3h should do it, assuming you're using Titebond or equivalent.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

And Stumps, that toaster PC is bad ass.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha thanks for the info, I'm going to leave it overnight.
Actually I did not use Titebond II, but I gave you a big clue what I used - the bottle with a pic of BigTiny on it????? .....Gorilla glue…..you are slow tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I figures you were talking about Elemer's Wood glue- that guy on there looks like something from my childhood nightmares!

Bertha- I know, my favorite is the toaster too. In fact it was that one that got me interesting in building PC's years back. I even built several and sold them on ebay. Can't make any money doing that any more though.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Bertha, Love your gun. Were's your drum? I got my hands on one a few years ago. BOY! Can that thing sling 45 rounds.

Hay, Thought I'da check in after the comment about were are all the old farts. I'M HERE !

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok Guys, Just what "toaster" are you talking about? A good many years ago I had a Commodore computer with a NewTek "Toaster" on board. The "Toaster" shook up the TV folks, and was the baby of the camcorder cowboys.

Back to the good old days

Pop


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

wouldnt it be cool if the makers/owners/keepers of this website invented some sort of special place for discussions like this to be held????.........oh wait…...they did…and then got rid of that special place, in hopes of getting rid of these types of post….looks like its working 

Maybe they do have his special place still. The Coffee Lounge shall now be named *I'm looking for a fight- Someone come argue with me!
*
PS - i'm not in any way trying to ridicule this post…the complete opposite…I think its awesome. It'd be cool to be able to have more of these…so we can get to know each other. the end


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Stumpy; congratulations on scoring the plane on #591, I guess you get the lucky dog award today.

Enough computer pictures, although the toster is the coolest one.

Here are more some pictures that I got in an email from the LJ that turned me on to the site. I passed them on to a couple more LJs. I got 23 pics, but they are the bmp format so I swapped these to jpg so I could put them here.










This is the world smallest running 327 chevy V-8. Yep, that's a U.S. quater in the picture to show scale, no trick photos here, look at the crankshaft in hand.










I do have some of the mini motor pictures where the motor is mounted to a block of wood.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

dakremer,
To me, this post has demonstrated that we do indeed need a place to chill out and exchange comments, pictures and insanity as part of our first love - woodworking (or trying to). It is something "extra" that you can participate in or not as you wish, it does not affect the purists whose posts can sometimes seem void of human factors and can become dull reading.
The correct title for a post like this one sits right above your reply box - *Have your say…* and that's what I believe we are doing.
I can tell you that I have got to know jocks, shared stories and become very friendly with most, it has lifted my sense knowing other "normal" people, including great artisans and geniuses. Has not everyone got a story to tell about "On my way to the Workshop" or similar, well this is the place to share that experience.

The commenters on this post have been good hearted and decent folks and covered a miriad of different topics in calmness and humor. I think it is a fitting tribute to LJs that this has been achieved, and yes, there should be a reserved place for this type of thread to continue.

Hats off to everyone, you are the best.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

my hats off to you too roger

i always enjoy 
watching white paint dry

but i will admit
popping in 
and laughing here
is always fun

it adds a third dimension
to an otherwise flat surface


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

My god you guys are all wet behind the ears yet! My first "computer" was my fingers and then someone came out with the P.E.T. kit you had to put together and add a tape recorder if you wanted to save anything you did. You had to use a television for a monitor. Then i graduated to a Texas instruments TI-44A. At least that one I didn't have to assemble myself. My first "real" PC cost $2000.00 and had 40 megabit hard drive. Man did I load that sucker up with programs!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you guy's are all still in the dark ages

my first and only computer
is a macbook

i didn't even know how to turn it on

today i are a master


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

OK, all you clever clogs …......... my REAL first computer was a Thornton Slide rule, followed by a Faber-Castel slide rule, AND before that I used fingers and thumbs. Some old guy I knew back then used one God Almighty huge cylinder slide rule, it was a while before I realized he was not reading a Torah. Then I hit High Tech with full force and got one of the first Sinclair hand held battery calculators (circa 1972) ....... and it was good to be King!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, ya know the Coffee Lounge really does still exist, and for those who miss it, just go here: http://lumberjocks.com/forums/3 and there you are! It's all still there, you just can't post on it anymore. Still a good read! No, Roger Clark, all the porno pics are gone, sadly.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, like many other old farts I remember the good old days when you had a huge variety of numbers to play with, today it's pretty boring to have only 0's and 1's …...... soon we will have none ….... but I guess that is zero too?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

so there is still hope
after we loose 
all our hair
and have zero left

and being woodworkers

we can groom our heads
with furniture polish


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

GIVE ME A BREAK! My first computer beats all of yours! It was so nice I named it Harold (which happens to be my middle name). I called it Hal for short. Oh, the times I had with that thing, I even programed it to give voice responses, which was great until it realized it didn't need me anymore. It took over my space ship and tried to kill everyone! Those were the good ol' days…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

A bit of history…
Most people don't know that back in 1912, Hellmann's mayonnaise was manufactured in England ..
In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for delivery in Vera Cruz, Mexico , which was to be the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in New York ..
This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico ..
But, as we know, the great ship did not make it to New York . 
The ship hit an iceberg and sank, and the cargo was forever lost.
The people of Mexico , who were crazy about mayonnaise, and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss.

Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning, which they still observe to this day.

The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and is known, of course, as -

Sinko De Mayo.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You should be ashamed of yourself, Roger


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Roger, that was so bad …........................ I'm speechless. :^)))


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

That reminds me:

Q. What do you call four Mexicans in a leaky boat?

A. Cuatro sinko.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Seises what?


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Big Foot IS naturally blurry. Dang it, Johnston you have'nt keep up with the latest "National Inquirer". 
BTY the flying saucer guys are blurry too.

Pop

PS. Thank goodness for Roger. I've always wanted to know what that De Mayo thing was all about.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Some time ago I was going to make some signs to sell that would be very popular around these parts. So far I have not made any, but I still have picture of what the finished sign would be. It's from my design S/W.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

tu esi loiti stulbi!

I picked up Latvian while living in Eastern Europe, so if you are going to be posting Spanish, I will be insulting you in several old Soviet dialects.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

So Stumps, how are you at ready Hieroglyphics?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I've already broken my personal rules by making an off color joke yesterday, so I'll leave that one alone, Roger…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Today's my second day since I quit the medication I've been taking for several years, so I'm about ready to kill somebody, anybody, over the slightest thing. One of my guppies looked at me wrong so I stuck my hand in the aquarium and pinched his head off. Nobody is safe, so I may just sign off for the night before I ask Roger for his home address…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

OK Stumps we understand your whining, so you can't translate the sign huh?

This sign was unearthed in King Tut's tomb and it's meaning was not understood for many, many years until an LJ took a vacation to the Valley of Kings and saw it. He instantly understood it and when asked by his Egyptian guide what it said, he replied; "Holy Mackerel, Look at the Ass on that Chick"

So now you know, the rest of the story ….. goodnight Walter.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

A little late to the earlier computer discussion:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm, late to the game again, but has anyone here used an Olivetti-Underwood Programma 101? I learned to program this critter during my senior year in high school.

http://www.oldcalculatormuseum.com/c-programma101.html

A couple years out of school, I was working for a big shot insurance company, and was using a Comptometer:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comptometer This thing had a motor, but if it failed, you could pull out the hand crank and keep on calculating. I had the strongest right arm in the office. Of course all the rest of the guys were pencil-necked college boys. 8^P

I may be a "college boy" now,but a pencil-neck I ain't.

I have used Crays in the past, and some other array processors that kicked the butt clean off a VAX780 or IBM 360. We used those wimpy critters as the front end for the fast stuff.

And I still have an old Post Deci-Trig Log-Log slide rule that I can do more than spank the kids with.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I love spanking kids… I wish I had some of my own…


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah …... Span ….......er …...Stumpy, that would seem to be sort of deviant behavior to me. Good thing that you don't have any of your own. Maybe you should see a doctor and make that situation permanent.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I love having a kid that doesn't seem to need spanking. Not saying that she doesn't do things for which she is not punished, the punishment should fit the deed. Then again we're just getting to the teen years. When she starts driving I'm getting one of those trunk monkeys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

NO SPEAKAH DE ENGLISH

A bus stops and 2 Italian men get on. They sit down and engage in an animated 
conversation.
The lady sitting next to them ignores them at first, but her attention
is galvanized when she hears one of them say the following:
"Emma come first.
Den I come.
Den two asses come together. 
I come once-a-more! .
Two asses, they come together again.
I come again and pee twice.
Then I come one lasta time." 
The lady can't take this any more,
"You foul-mouthed sex obsessed pig," 
she retorted indignantly.

"In this country. we don't speak aloud in Public places about our sex
lives.

"Hey, coola down lady," said the man.

"Who talkin'abouta sex? I'm a justa tellin' my frienda how to spell 
'Mississippi'."

$5.00 says you're gonna read this again!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I owe you $5!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep - read it twice.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Roger's on fire. He's on a come down from that blistering multi-ethnic post that made my face red. I like me some Roger and I'm a fellow Texan, so you know it's an entirely heterosexual sentiment.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

"What was in the FedEx box?"

You've may have seen the movie "Castaway", where Tom Hanks played a FedEx employee who was stranded for years on a remote island, struggled to survive, and struggled to hold onto his sanity by talking to a volleyball he named " Wilson ". Do you remember the FedEx box that survived the plane crash, and which Hanks was compelled to deliver? If so, did you ever wonder what was in that FedEx Box? Well, here is a FedEx commercial that answers the question!
!http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I knew it all the time!

Pop


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Stumpy speaking of spanking kids I have one for you! Hows this for teenagers. My 13 year old grandson decides he doesn't like 8th grade anymore or school for that matter, he already knows it all. He does like certain teachers though, so, by the way he is 100% caucasian, he gets his report card and flunks english big fat F. My son and daughter in law were fuming!! Continued on with bad grades on entire report card except one class Spanish in which he got an "A" told me the teacher was cute so he wanted to do good in her class. You gotta love young teenage boys with only girls on their mind. He does seem to like the shop though so he can't be all bad, but an F in english you got to be kidding me.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

First of all, I made the comment about wishing I had some kids to spank SOLELY because I enjoy inflicting pain on those who can't defend themselves- NOT for some weird reason.

Second, Roger needs to lay off the dirty jokes. People will think this thread is not family friendly…

Third, (bubbyboy), I HATED school as a child, but I LOVED my 9th grade English teacher. I would have done anything for her and often imagined her soft, supple lips pressed against my pimply teenaged face. But I still got an F in her class. You may not know this from my posts, but I was a bit of a class clown in my day. And even a beautiful teacher wasn;t enough to get me to do my homework.

But I am living proof that school is for sucks. I got bad grades, never went to collage, and look at me now! I'm a man closing in on his middle age with no children, two dogs, two cats, four bunnies and five baby chickens, who works about 15 hours a week and eats way too much cheese. (Oh, wait… maybe I'm not such a good example!)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Breaking News:*

All Mini-Marts, convenience stores, and 7-11's will be closed this week due to a death in the family!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Roger.* Now that's funny. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Prepare for extreme cuteness that none of you can withstand. I discovered a nest of baby birds by my carport. Show the wives, too cute.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

And before any of you jerks can admonish me, I know that I can't touch them. Someone touched me as an infant and my Mother shunned me. A joke of course, like Roger's above.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That's a myth (not being able to touch baby birds). In fact I get one or two nests around my house and I always take the babies out and juggle them like a circus clown every once in a while to see if they puke worms.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

just shake them over your mouth do you
that takes the middleman out of fishing

or do you just jump in the water
and catch the fish by hand then


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Betha, yes really cute pics. Best not to disturb nest, after all we don't like home invasions do we?
Enjoy nature.
Dunno about Stumps lately, I think it might be due to that Mr. Hyde brand coffee he recently started drinking.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I have some little birds (starlings I guess) that make a mud nest stuck to the brick up high on the front porch. Every year when the little ones are about ready to fly they mess up and end up falling out and become cat food. 
Anybody have any ideas how to build something so the cat will quit getting to eat them?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Darrell,

Here's an idea….You could build a net down below like trapeze artist use when they fall, and catch them that way…....OR…..you could just shoot the cat…...lol. Just a thought…..!!!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

devann, High Voltage…..........Then the birds will be eating cat.

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Roger, I think Stumpys under the gun trying to get the "Stumpynubs" show out.

If he will peruse his calender he would observe that it's MAY already. 
HEY







!......HEY!!! WERE'S THE SHOW?

Pop


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah Pop, he's getting nervous as we approach the *700* Club.

I will schedule a few sketches and one liners for later this evening, also my telephone interview with DeGoose - aka Larry.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Devann*- get some rubber bands and cut them into long strips. Tie one end to the leg of the chick and the other to the nest. Repeat for each chick. That way, when they fall out, they'll bungee right back up and safely into the nest. I'm going outside to test the idea on some baby robins right now…

*Pop*- Episode one is done. My problem is I intended to do an episode a week, but with all the segments (not just a single project but other stuff including a bit of comedy) the episodes end up being at least 30-40 minutes. That's a LOT of filming and editing every week! So I may have to do one full length episode a month and then three short (10 min max) episodes in between each full length one.

Here's what I mean about segments in each full length episode:

Episode one begins with a brief introduction of the cast (all of whom are played by me in different wigs) and the studio audience (which is a dozen or so friends).

Then comes the beginning of the "project" segment. Episode one features a homemade bearing guide for the band saw. (It will always be a shop improvement project or jig since that's the nich I am targeting). While I'm working on that, you switch to…

... a segment called "Dr. Mullet, Smarty Pants, now-it-all". This is a shop tip or skill demonstrated by the main character's (Stumpy''s) "brother" (also played by me) who is a loudmouth know-it-all like the guy most of us hate in our families. (I have several of them in my family!) In episode one he shows how to solder a broken band saw blade. Hopefully you will find his ridicules arrogance amusing. I do.

Then you go back to Stumpy who is finished cutting the parts and is now showing how to assemble the project. While he does that…

...You get treated to a segment where Stumpy talks to the audience about whatever woodworking related problem is on his mind. usually it is a rant of some kind. Episode one is all about how to get the car and storage out of the garage so it can be your workshop. This segment is purely humor.

Then you are back to the main project (band saw bearing guides) and a conclusion.

- Each episode will have those segments, with the subjects and projects changing from episode to episode. So you can see how long they can be. So if I ALSO want to do some shop tours, etc, I'll have to make them into separate, shorter episodes.

And i thought making a podcast would be simple…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh Stumps, I can't wait to see you in wigs ….....you cheeky boy!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hell No! Stumps. Production can be a pain in the butt. There's a saying in TV production: "If you think you've got everything covered, there is something, very small, but in just the right place to cause total failure of the entire project."

It's true. I know. I've been there many times.

So! What's a fellow to do? Get out the bubble gum, duck tape, WD-49, bailing wire and what else you can come up with and put it back together (kind'a like Humpty Dumpty) and go on with the shop.

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Man, Pop- my lubricant is way out of date if they've already come out with WD-49! I'm still using the 40!

Shut up, Roger…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Like I said Stumps, anything you can come up with.

Typos be typos. There 'ant any WD-49. They got the water off with try number 40.

Pop


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

As promised, part 1 of my telephone interview with Degoose. Eat your heart out Ms. Debbie - I got the scoop.

My interview with Degoose:

*Roger*: I stayed up into the night waiting for daylight to break in Aussie land so you were awake.

*Degoose*: Well that's mighty charitable of yer sport, appreciated.

*Roger*: What brought you into your woodworking journey?

*Degoose*: Well I was having a beer or two with Dame Edner Etheridge and she asked me what my bloody tatty old shed was used for. I told her it was a leftover from the prevous owner who used it for playing his digeredoo in but now it was used as a recepticle for old empty Foster's cans and bottles. She suggested that I might sell the crushed cans and glass bottles for recyling, make myself some money and buy some tools to start a hobby. I though about it and decided I'd give woodworking a try.

*Roger*: Great. So what inspired you in making your projects?

*Degoose*: Well mate, The world has a critical shortage of cutting boards, so I figured if I could produce enough of the little buggers to fill the void, then I'd be a rich man and move to a higher end brew.

*Roger*: And how did your plan work for you?

*Degoose*: Strewth, couldn't seem to make enough of them, added some designs for visual impact and before you knew it I was rolling them out like a sausage factory, even the bloody Yanks and Pommy's were impressed.

*Roger*: I see that you are now an avid traveller and visit many woodworking related trade fairs, both at home and aboard.

*Degoose*: True right mate, now that I have a couple of Abos churning out the boards in the shop, I'm free to travel and purchase lots of goodies from unsuspecting woodworkers at shows and sell them as my own work - that's how I came by the nickname "Lazy Larry"

*Roger*: Ah, I wondered how that name stuck to you. Has there been any other changes in your life?

*Degoose*: Well yes, fame has brought fortune to me. Now I get beer delivered by the truck load, I'm helping with a tool invention, and now I'm learning how to make movies.

*Roger*: Wonderful, so what are your plans for the future?

*Degoose*: My goal is to make darned sure that everyone in the world has a cutting board with the Lazy Larry logo on it, and after my induction into the Australian Cinematography National Elite or ACNE I'm gonna make a movie about the Great Cutting Board Famine of the late 60's starring Dame Edna and Russell Crowe.

*Roger*: I'm sure the world will look forward to that.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- I have my doubts that Degoose ever said ANY of that. He would have talked more about beer…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Stumps*: Well, that's how I heard it. I did leave out some news he gave me about some other non woodworking venture he is embarking on - Wine making!
Apparently he has a vineyard full or sour grapes of which he now produces wine and markets it under "Outback Chateau DeGoose Brut". It's a heavy wine and has a bouquet like an Aborigine's armpit and can be used in hand to hand combat. One glass of it will certainly put you under the table !!!!!
Larry was also voted Vintner of the Year and took first place at the Australian Wino Society's annual Binge at the Woomera Rocket Range, where Matilda was seen not to waltz, but Hip Hop.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll drink to that…


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Roger, I think you may well be 'certifiable', Stumpy, I know you are.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok Stumpy, how about you interview a fellow LJ. Scott Morrison comes to mind. Or Stephen Mines, his in your neck of the woods. Soory about that, I didn't mean to put wood back in your thread.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Darrell, yeah Stumps could do a great interview I'm sure, but he'd have to change his name to reflect a serious sounding interviewer ….. How about Pierce Organ?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

How about using the name Sandy Woods, then he wouldn't come across so rough.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Those jokes are terrible…

I would be Max Power. I got the idea from the writing on the side of my hair dryer…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

So close to 700 and it seems like this thread is slowing down


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that has been the pre-centennial feeling all along

yet here we are still
the question now
who will be 700


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Saddle; I'm sure you'll be glad to hear this. Tomorrow I go for a bone scan, CT scan AND a brain scan, I'll let you know if they find me "certifiable". lol

BTW. Larry (degoose) PM'd me and said he loved my mock interview with him, and he had a real good laugh with it. He's a great sport, talented and always posts interesting stuff. He also gave me a list of potential LJs I should consider "interviewing". Maybe I will later if it makes some laughter.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

This thing's gonna reach 1000, I can feel it.

Go Red Wings!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

yes it has the feel 
of a greyhound waiting room
late at night

all enter so proper
with their bags all tidy

by 3:45 am
all sprawled out in the seats
in wrinkled clothes
snoring
the lady with the torn stockings
and the guy at the pinball game swearing
and roger mopping the floor
saddle clipping his toenails
and devann panhandling a comb
so he looks his best
for that woman with the thighs showing

yeah it's a lively bunch
all going places


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

OK, if we're going to reach 1000 we'd better amp this up a little, so, what do you all think of the current price of gas and/or what the price of gas is doing to the price of groceries? Oops, better not go there as it could get political. All right, alternate topic still energy related. I understand that bovine produced methane could, if harnessed, power the world. Any of you innovative genii have a method for capturing cow farts? Dang, better leave that one alone too, it would bring PETA down on our butts. OK, OK, third times the charm. New unrelated topic. What do ya'll think of the prayer in school issue? Oh, GOOD GRIEF, religion and politics in one topic--no way we can go there. Guess we all will just have to trash Stumpy some more, no one could object to that. LOL


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Just saw Patron's post (he snuck it in while I was typing mine) and I'm now in favor of trashing him too.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Gas prices are out of control and we will be in another "official" recession within the year.

Cow farts lead to global warming, don't they? ("Scientists" say they are far worse than cars) Of course we didn't have global warming back when MASSIVE herds of buffalo covered the plains. Maybe buffalo farts have a cooling effect because we used to be afraid of global cooling.

Prayer in school? Everyone knows the constitution was written to protect us FROM religion, not to protect religion from the government! Why should a little lad be able to quietly pray before he eats his sandwich when somebody may see him and find his silently bowed head offensive!

HERE'S THE REAL controversial remark: I don't even read Roger's posts because he doesn't write them in verse like Patron does…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a country truck kind of guy but I'm buying a hybrid in the next few weeks. As a life NRA Republican far right, I feel dirty.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

By 4:00 am,
that woman with the thigh showing, turns out that's all she's going to show 
Roger is still mopping the floor, but now he's having to clean up after a whino
stumpy is in the corner throwing dice, saddle is taking stumpy's $$
while patron looks on clutching a bible hollering "give me $20 on snake eyes.
with pops sleeping on a bench under his jacket in the corner.
and Bertha patrols the sidewalk outside looking for vagrants


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

bertha, put some mud flaps on it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Why buy a hybrid, Bertha? They are so expensive it will take years in gas savings to recuperate the extra cost!

Don't get me wrong, I believe God created this planet to be our home, and it would be just as disrespectful to God if we abused it as it would be for us to rent a house and trash it. So you can't go wrong taking care of the planet.

But I also believe this planet was created to last forever, and humans are not so powerful as to change it's climate with some automobiles and factories on such a small portion of the surface of the globe.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

fire away saddle
just please don't fling any of that toe jamb around
i have my morals
(low to be sure)
so i feel right at home here

gas or not
you won't get to far 
riding around on a cow

and whose to say some kid with his head down
is praying over lunch
he may just be nodding out
like so many kids these days

roses are red
violets are blue
stumpy is goofy
and so are you !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

In a word, Stump, liberal fiance'. My truck gets 13mpg and I'm just fine with that. I don't like buying cars. When I do, I'd like for it to at least be exciting. Hard to get excited about a hybrid. I went to the Lexus dealer and the hybrid LS400's start at $117,000. Anyone want to loan me $100,000? The Chevy 2500HD that I want is going for >$50,000. I remember when a lowly F150 was $13,000 new! And I'm not even 40! What's going on with the World? I agree with your sentiments though, Stump. I'm in coal country and we all respect nature. It's PC run rampant and I'm a victim.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha wrote: I remember when a lowly F150 was $13,000 new!

Al, you ARE a puppy. My first new Ford PU was $2850.00 and it was all tricked out, the base price that year was $2300.00 if I remember correctly.

Stumpy-all most to 700-better get ready I'll stay out of the race so you might have a chance.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Bertha, if you buy one of those dinky lil' hybrids one day you're going to be at a red light and you'll notice that you have to "look up" to see the people in the Mustang next to you, you're going to have a bad feeling in the pit of your stomach after driving puickups all these years. If you're like me, you like to see over what's in front of you not wonder what is in front of the guy ahead of you and if he's paying enough attention to what he's doing not to hit it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You'll never…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Get there….


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Before me Saddle!

#700!!!!!!!!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I told you I was going to stay out of it so that you would have a chance. Consider it a gift from me to you. LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuure, Saddle! You're just making excuses because I beat you to #500 AND #700…


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

If you had a rental vehicle for 30 days, and you wanted to see the lower 48 United States, where would you go?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Verna, South Padre Island TX.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm no chick and I can relate to what Devann is saying. If it were up to me, I'd have an F350 non-dually lifted single cab. My fiance', however, likes the environment. I tried to sell her on one of those Harley trikes or even the watered down CanAm version but was unsuccessful. If they make John Deere Gators street legal here in WV, I'll spend $20K on one with all the bells and whistles. Speaking of which, at what point did ATVs start costing over $10K?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yellowstone. Without question.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Last I heard, traffic moves pretty slow through Yellowstone Stumpy. Better plan on taking quite a few days to see everything. It will take that long to get there.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

It will take a month to get to Yellowstone? Where do you live? She has 30 days, if you can't see Yellowstone in that time, I guess traffic would be VERY slow indeed!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There are some nice parts of Appalachian County (cue banjo music). Bluegrass, hillbillies, who could ask for more. You could park at my house.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, you scumbags have wives, right? My fiance' is looking for a stellar chocolate cookie dough. not chocolate chip but a chocolate batter. Help a brother out. I'll give your better 1/2 full credit!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

can't help you *al*
i am a proud scumbag
but i have no wife
all the chocolate is mine


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You chocolate hoarder, Patron! I'll be over tonight to help you polish that off.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

When it comes to gas mileage, I must be bipolar. I ride my bike to work year around, but when I drive - its my CK2500 with a 7.4l engine. 11mpg around town is a good tank…


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

OK, Al….from the cookbook I learned to cook from so many years ago:

Chocolate Refrigerator Cookies (about forty 2" cookies)

Sift: *1 cup sugar*
Beat until soft: *1/2 cup butter*
Add the sugar gradually. Blend these ingredients until very light and creamy. 
Mix in: *1 beaten egg*
Add: *1 teaspoon vanilla, 
(1/2 teaspoon grated lemon rind or cinnamon)*
Sift before measuring: *1 1/4 to 1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour*
Resift with: *1/4 teaspon salt,
1 1/2 teaspoons double-acting baking powder*
Stir the sifted ingredients into the butter mixture. 
Add: *1/2 cup nut meats - optional *
Melt, then cool and mix into the dough: *2 oz. chocolate,
(1 tablespoon brandy or rum)*
After mixing the dough, form it into a 2-inch-diameter roll on a piece of foil, in which you wrap it securely. Chill the roll for 12 to 24 hours, after which time it can be very thinly sliced for baking. You may hasten the chilling by placing the roll in the freezer.

Bake the refrigerated cookies on a greased cookie sheet, in a 400* oven, for 8 to 10 minutes.

From "Joy of Cooking"


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Al, why is your fiance' wanting to make chocolate cookies, did you eat all the brownies?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the part of this thread that diverts into Martha Stewart's Cooking ….......... I suppose "it's good thing" 
Sorry to even mention anything WW related, but it struck me with all these cookie recipes floating around, maybe some LJ's may be interested in a container or serving method for the cookies.

Here's a few interesting pics to consider as suitable projects for "cookie monsters"

A Simple cookie dish








A Cookie barell jar









A cookie serving tray









And a very basic Log cookie container.
















Cookie serving tray.









Scroll saw cookie dish.









Just a few ideas that will enhance your cookie obsession. lol


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

To heck with the serving stuff Roger! BRING ON THE COOKIES !

Pop


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

some alternate serving trays

'the regal'









'for fools'









from the new line of accessories
for the discerning slob


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Them chocolate cookies would look good on the plywood serving tray Patron.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

save on those 'etiquette'
napkins too

and skip the pokey little finger


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

And for those with larger homes or for cookie sales at sporting events, may I present. The Ultimate Cookie Server Launcher. I'm told the "Tea Party" folks have one of these to serve fortune cookies with a little note inside that informs the receiver about their manifesto.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gee roger

are you a crossover type
i thought all you brits were 'tea party' people


----------



## tedpower (Jun 6, 2010)

"Canadian whiskey is for the week.

-Bill - "Freedon flies in your heart like an Eagle" Audie Murphy"

do you you mean for drinking between monday and friday? or did you mean weak?
we canucks know about drinking…just ask my liver. its in pain.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

did someone say
*cookies* ?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Patron named his MDF serving tray "The Regal". I'm laughing so hard people are looking at me. Thanks for the recipe! I knew this thread was versatile.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Verna-I think that the LOML and I are going to tour Montana and Wyoming this summer. Definately want to see Yellowstone before the super caldera explodes (there were 91 earth quakes in the park in April, 2011).


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*saddle*
.
enjoy your vacation
as far as the caldera goes
yellowstone is a 'super volcano' left over
and still active

if it goes again
it will probably take out 
half of the continent 
with it

it sure is worth seeing though
all camping and sleeping spots are reserved
years in advance 
i had to leave the park
and find lodgings outside
then come back in the next day
a senior pass is the best way to go
one time ticket (from any forrest or park office)
and just show it in any national park
no entry fees or hassles then
take lots of batteries for the cameras and toys
things are pricey there


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Patron. I have a permanent National park pass already, every little bit helps. I understand that if it blows that it could bring on a nuclear winter and distroy half or better of all life on the planet.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

might as well see it in person then
as watch it on tv
since it would be the last any of us get to do anyway

and think of the bragging rights
when we get to the big shop in the sky
and roger is serving us cookies

you will be able to say

'not only was i there 
i was blown completely to the moon
and here are the pictures to prove it'


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Saddletramp, thanks for the reminder about the National Parks pass. I still have to get mine. I guess now I'll have to wait until I get to the first National Park.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Saddletramp, Don't worry that much about Yellowstone's big one. Keep your eye on Arkansas & St. Louis. The worse earthquake to occur in this country (at lease since us white guys have been here) was the New Madrid.

It went on for 2 months & was a series of 7 to 8 quakes. The Mississippi ran backwards.

Arkansas has had 1 to 2 quakes a day ranging from 1 to 3.5 for months. These were located at the South end of the fault.

Pop


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well since it's like that all around
on a lighter note









we might as well enjoy it
while we still can


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Pop-- I'm really not worried about it, hell, at my age I totally quit worrying about anything some time ago.

Patron--I resemble those remarks. LOL


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Stumpy-

I am currently 2 1/2 hours away from Yellowstone in Montana. It won't take you a month to get through, it will just feel like it. I guess I am too used to the open road so moving 3 feet and waiting 30 minutes to move 3 more feet isn't very appealing to me. Glacier (on the north side of the state) has some gorgeous scenery and you can move through it a LOT quicker.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love to go to any of the National Parks, they have something for everyone, but above all show nature at its finest.
Another trip I would love to make is is the trans Canada train journey. My grandfather did it many years ago and was forever saying how wonderful it was.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is what i got from the doctors office yesterday roger


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Patron, I'm a doctor living in West Virginia. You can imagine what a hit that was in my office! Cue the banjo music


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Very good Patron, but not in the league with The Cat In The Hat.

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Saddletramp, You remind me of a fellow woodworker who's 80. He says he don't buy green bananas.

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Roger, I would love to ride that train too, but only if a steam engine is pulling it.

I love steam. I few years ago they brought the UP's "Challenger" (4-8-8-4) over east. My God what a beast! It's big and it's wonderful.

Pop


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Pop:

Riding a train is on my bucket list. Maybe the one in Durango/Silverton, Colorado could be possible this summer. And, it's a narrow gauge steam engine, too.

There's even a Doggy Day Care for Sunny Day while I'm riding the train.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Pop, yes the steam era was quite something.
Way back when I went to High School and college I traveled by steam train each way every Mon thru Friday.
It was on a country LMS line (London, Midland & Scotland). I still remember the wonderful smell of the steam, the clanking of the engine drive system and the soot. lol

I can also claim to have ridden the Flying Scotsman which was built in 1934 and did 100 mph non stop London to Scotland.









And if that is not enough I also rode on the Mallard , built in the late 30's that cruised at 125 mph.









Yes, romantic old days of steam, but you can keep the soot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Verna;
A work friend of mine made your very same bucket list trip a few years ago and came back with some awesome pictures he took from the end of the train showing the front of the train going around a very narrow rail line, right on the edge of a mountain. ............. take extra U/W


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Verna, We've got the Smokey Mountain Railroad here in NC. It's now owned by the Drango/Silverton folks. It a great ride. (with steam) I've seen the Durango/Silverton featured on TV. It would be a great ride.

Roger, The Flying Scotsman, what A train. Some cartoon movie I saw way back had a bit about railroads in Great Britain. The bit was a train engine pulled up and a Englishman says "why don't we have trains?". A Scotsman pops his head out the engine and says " because we know how to build 'em, and you don't!"

Pop


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool train pictures Roger, thanks.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i rode freight trains for 5 years in my youth
some of the best country around
no bill boards or junk along the highways
on top of a boxcar down the feather river canyon
in california
right on the edge
gorgeous country
the passes in colorado 
some of the best views in the country
did mexico too

share with the boys 
coffee smokes booze
to tough now
but what a way to travel

you are right roger
the soot gets to you

*verna* the durango/silverton is some serious country
just 50 miles up the road from me is the
cumbres/toltec line

http://www.colorado.com/Listing.aspx?did=1209

not redwoods
but some beautiful pine mts.

my door is always open


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

You're right about it being pretty out there Patron. Some friends and I used to drive out to Taos to go sking and I always drew the drive from our fuel stop in Santa Fe to Toas. 
I liked that twisty road running along the Rio Grande going up the hill ever so slightly until we got on the plateau where Toas is. 
It took 3-4 trips but I finally got the knotheads I was with to drive out west of Toas so I could look down in that big ol' gorge and see the river from the highway bridge.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

As most of you know, being an English American, I remember so many things about my time in Britain and share them with whoever is interested. I have been here since 1977 and one of my goals is to take a train journey on a US railroad and experience seeing parts of the US that are not accessible by road. However, in Texas there is very little to choose from as the lines are almost 100% goods traffic, leaving passengers to the Interstate (boring) Highways where you daren't let your eyes off the road. We can thank previous citizens for mandating all the magnificent Parks and Reserves be made available indefinably for future generations to appreciate. 
I have been lucky enough to have visited many countries in Europe and Africa, each visit to them is very educational and "rounds off" a person with added knowledge and appreciation. I feel sorry for those overseas visitors who don't get past the image of America generated by only visiting Disney, LV, NY etc., because they miss the richness of spendour and beauty America has to offer.
Never judge a book by it's Cover, instead open the book and read the contents, only then will you fully appreciate everything that is good to behold.
I would encourage anyone to visit other countries with an eye to seeing and learning about the unsung countryside and the reall down to earth population, you will be astounded how much we are all alike.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed that post, Roger. The richest experiences are often found on little Country back roads.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

In my time in Europe I found that people liked to make fun of our "Crazy English spelling". If you're familliar with the way European languages spell their words (the letters they use to represent the sounds are quite different from the way we represent the same sounds) This example below shows what our language would be like if we adopted the European languages way of spelling…

The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5- year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English".

In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c".. Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy. The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with "f".. This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.

Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling.

Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent "e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v".

During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz

fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensi bl riten styl.

Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi TU understand ech oza. Ze drem of a united urop vil finali kum tru.

Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Pop, the Great Smokey Mountain Railroad looks interesting. I have the location bookmarked. My East Coast trip will be in the next couple of years.

Patron, the Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad looks interesting, but it doesn't open until Memorial Day weekend this year. Thanks for the info. When I get down your way, I'll be sure to look you up.

I've got my Atlas out figuring out if I can make the Durango/Silverton train this year…...first on my list is the Redwoods. I remember them from a trip in my childhood and I really, really want to see those huge trees this trip.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps;
You have hit on something there. You know, the world is getting a much smaller place where verbal and written communications are vital to be comprehended. At this point we should be thinking of a universal language, that is not to say we should trash all other languages and customs, but that the world, if it wants to communicate with citizens and countries should do so foremost in a common world language that leaves no room for misunderstanding.
Actually we DO HAVE something like it LEGALLY in place but not often recognized or used except where important international communication requires either, one or the other of 2 languages to be used. Those languages are English and French. ALL international legal documents MUST be written in either English or French to be legitimate, even if the document is also written in another country's language, only the English or French communication is legit.
Notice that your passport is written in English and French no-matter what country you are a citizen of. Yes that country's own language does appear as well but is purely for domestic use. Airline pilots, sea Captains also comminucate in English or French even if they are Greek or Italian etc.
Which brings me to a point that can ruffle feathers. I think it is stupid for the US to introduce another foreign language to be spoken and used in communications and daily verbal exchanges, doesn't that defeat the objective of a coherent world communication system, and why spend money on something that can't legally be used?
If anything Americans should be learning French ( and maybe have some remedial English lessons  )

What are your thoughts? This is NOT an attempt at ANY language bashing, it is a question of what makes sense.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*verna*
from where you are
a trip across to portland
and down the oregon coast
and thru the redwoods
from north to south
(there are more up north in california
than down from san francisco up)
then over to durango for the R.R.
the run across utah is somewhat long
as the roads go up and over
and back down because of the mountains
it is a twice as long trip
as the actual distance traveled
to get across it
there are ways to do it more effectively
let me know if you need any info
i've driven these road for many years
just looking for scenic ways to change the ride


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

English is one of the most widely spoken languages in the world. I don't think I need to learn French.

However, Spanish is THE most widely spoken language in the world. Maybe we should all learn that?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Every day, I'm feeling like I have less of a choice.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if i were to move to mongolia
chances are there are plenty 
that would speak english
but i would be best served to learn mongolian

it amazes me that those that come to a foreign country
only want to speak their own language there
and want all the signs and articles to be in their language too

i do speak spanish
and let me tell you
if you go to miami houston los angeles
and buy a loaf of bread in a super market
you wont have any luck at the counter
if you don't speak spanish

i worked for 10 years in boat yards in florida
with cuban carpenters
the only one that wanted to learn english
was my buddy andres
we did all our talking together in english
which he insisted i help him with
(except for any technical work details)
the fore man was cuban
he would translate to all the workers

andres works for himself now
and make $25 an hour
the rest still hold the same jobs
making $10 an hour


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps…..WRONG!

1. Mandarin Chinese - 882 million
2. Spanish - 325 million
3. English - 312-380 million
4. Arabic - 206-422 million
5. Hindi - 181 million
6. Portuguese - 178 million
7. Bengali - 173 million
8. Russian - 146 million
9. Japanese - 128 million
10. German - 96 million

So there, Cookie Boy.

Bertha; I think it is more in terms of BEST choice than Less choice. You are perfectly entitled to choose whatever you heart desires, it's not a question of personal taste, it is a question of coherent verbal and written communications that cannot be misconstrued. Why do doctors use Latin????, Doc
Miscommunication translations; "Send reinforcements, we're going to advance-translated at foreign language HQ - Send Three and fourpence, we're going to a dance"


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

shall we waltz

or can we

boogie woogie too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Down here it HAS to be Line Dancing


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Good point, Rog. Having grown up in Texas and spending 11 years in New Orleans, there's a little cultural insensitivity left in me, a vestige of the robberies and beatings, I suppose. And line dancing, of course.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- where is French on that list, since it is required in Europe?

One thing I learned quickly in Europe is that everyone there speaks more than one language. You go into McDonalds in Riga and they speak Latvian, Russian and English- sometimes more. That's just to get a low paying job flipping burgers. They think it is amazing that here in America we feel like we only should speak English.

Funny thing is, when I applied for long term residency permits there, they require you to learn their country's language. If you stay one day past your allotted time there, they ban you from the country for at least 5 years.

I am not commenting here on the issue of immigration in the USA, I am merely sharing my experience with language overseas.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very diplomatic, Stump.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha, I have a fairy tale immigration plan that will work so well and boost our country's prosperity, save us money, live safer and better.

The plan:
We can solve the illegal immigration problem by employing a citizenship exchange program.
All the home grown muggers, robbers, murderers, thieves and evil people languishing in hotel jails could have there citizenship revoked (well you can hardly call them decent citizens can you?) and given to those who show determination to become worthwhile and honest hard working new citizens who value the notion of working for a living and caring for their family.
If we did that we would instantly save on hotel jail holidaymakers cost and replace them with human beings more related to a society "the rest of us" would prefer.

A test run could be made starting with the "3 times and you're out" brigade and might hopefully be seen as the ultimate reason other "guests" should change their ways - that is if they want to stay. Those wanting to be citizens here with suitable credentials should be able to take over the, then unused citizenships left by the vermin we could deport - maybe to the countries to where our new immigrant citizens are coming from - then they can't moan about losing population.

he only requirement I see that would be of help with this plan is for the "new guys" to learn to speeka da ingrish.

Please don't wake me up yet…... I feel nice and warm and fuzzy. lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps,
We are NOT talking preferences here, we are recognizing that there are ONLY TWO LEGALLY ACCEPTED LANGUAGES - WORLDWIDE.

Declarations of war, peace, law, international trade etc. MUST ALL be written in English and French to be legal and authentic, no other language is recognized internationally as legitimate in these areas.

In the Russian Tsarist court, the language used was French, not Russian or any of it's many different area languages.
So to America and the English language, you can converse amongst people here in their native tongue or even invent one like "Texting or Twittering", that is just fime, but when it comes to communicating something that has something to do with legal. important, agreements, instructions, trade and worldwide matters, then we should use the 2 accepted languages.
Look at anything made in China ….. it says Made in Chine or Fabrique Chine …..... not some Mandarin symbols.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Roger, Yea, Ol Stumps forgot about all those Chinese. As for French, are you nuts? My wife was a French & English major back when she was in college. The gender of French is a disaster. Now! Here's an idea. We could adopt the Cajun method. ALL gender is feminine. "Roger, she go to da' stor." I lived in Louisiana for a few years, and I remember when the French sent a group of language folks to get the Cajuns straight on their French. The group returned to France with heads bowed in utter despair.

Now the last time I checked the French were steaming over French being replaced with English as the offical diplomatic language. Viva La English !

Pop


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh Stumps, forgot to answer - Why French? Well that was decided a long time ago when even this country's forefathers Gave it the nod too.
The French language is one of the "classic languages", and when the French had their Empire, French was spread widely overseas.
English is really a combination of Anglo Saxon, French and German …...so there are words which sound familiar in English to French, German, Dutch and some Nordic countries.

If you think of English sentences seeming like reverse French sentences, you won't be far wrong. So you have the information both forwards and backwards - who could ask fr anything more….tra la la.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Look at the big brain on Roger. I wish I knew more about the origins of language. I took Latin in college for what seemed like clever reasons; it's never helped me. I've decided to support your immigration plan, Roger, having been insulted in various ways by these hotel types. I even hear that Texas has the novel notion of allowing its citizens to protect themselves. Imagine that.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Pop- Don't get me started with "gender" in language. Latvian (which I had to learn) is filled with it. Feminine words (which applies not just to people but many objects) end with the "a" sound. For example, a book is called "gramata"- so all books are feminine! Every woman's name ends in an "a". On the other hand, the masculine words end in an "s". Every man's name ends in an "s". (I am Dzims Hamiltons) A bar is called a "bars", not because it is plural, but because it is masculine. If it was plural it would end in an "i": "Bari". But if it was feminine and plural it would end in an "as": "gramatas". It takes a lot of embarrassing situations to learn what words are masculine and what are feminine. Spanish is similar, but not nearly as bad. Why can't feminine and masculine only apply to people and not things?

Roger- I never realized how important citizenship was until I tried to live overseas. To have the "privilege" of living in some other country is a very long, very expensive and VERY strict process. (Though European Union members can travel freely in those nations.) If you aren't willing to bribe the officials, it can be nearly impossible. And if you want to work in a foreign country, forget about it. It gave me a real respect for those who try to legally come to this country!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm extremely masculine. Just saying.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bertha ends in an "a"... just saying…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

BerthaCombat ends in a "t". Just saying. Here's my fiance' manning a autosear Sig556. There's a masculine versus feminine dilemma for you


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Al, I haven't got my glasses on, is that Stumpy down range?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Sure, you've convinced us all that "Bertha" is a MAN'S name by showing us a photo of a woman shotting a gun… In fact, I believe many of us were surprised, earlier in this thread, when you told us you were not a woman…

You'll notice that my user name (unlike Bertha) ends in an "s". Yup, the's no doubt about my manhood!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

If you look closely, Tramp, there's a Latvian-speaking, hoodie-wearing woodworker just deep of the red EoTech dot You'll also notice a few empty speedloaders, formerly housing +P .44mag rounds. When she blasted a few cylinders without complaint, I knew marriage was inevitable


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Stumps, I wasn't going to go there but…


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Dzims, any chance that you are going to that shindig at Johnson's Workbench on the 21st?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

So, you showed us you have photos of half naked guys? How is this helping the cause, Bertha?

Saddle- I don't think I can make it. I have a commie meeting to go to that day. We're all picking out new red toques (knit caps). Hope Bertha isn't aiming in our direction…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha! That's me, Stumps, in a failed attempt to establish masculinity. I have a bad habit of rude gestures but I figured you'd approve. I'm a fan of knit caps, incidentally.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

What makes you think I'd approve? I am actually a very consertive person. No cussing or obscene gestures are to be found around my house.

I will say that attempting to establish ones masculinity by making your breasts as big as possible seems counterproductive…

Of course I've not been immune to trying to prove I am a man by developing my body shape. In fact the photo below is what my avitar picture looked like before I cropped it for the site…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha, I'm a fan of night caps too - not being catholic. In French words are masculine or feminine too and have the clue of being proceeded by a "Le or La" , Le stylo is a male pen, La maison is a female house ( I've always wondered if that means it's a cat house?). The brain, for your info is about the only part of my body that works at the moment, yeah and some would even question that it is functioning normally.
Latin, the so called dead language used to be a language for the vox populi, then became a sort of secret language amongst the well bred. For some reason, some pleb decided to name all plants and creatures in Latin I guess so just the elite would know what they were? Even my faminly motto is in Latin - "Ne Absiste" which I do my best to uphold.
Interest Latin tidbit; veni, vidi, vici is something Julius Ceasar said referring to woodworking …... veni is the key word here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Oops, sorry I misread the comments about caps, it is obvious that knit caps were the subject, not nitecaps as I read it.

Well I am not fan of nit caps, never needed on as the little buggers did not find a home in my head. Even now being quite "follicularly challenged," I still never wear one. I tend to see nit hat wearers as shady characters or those goody two shoes types providing shelter for homeless little creatures.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Bertha- since we're sharing photos I thought you'd like this one of me and a couple friends at last year's chili cook-off.










I think Roger won that year, after all, he thinks he's a Texan. I believe saddle tramp was heard to say (while wavint his hand back and forth and rolling his eyes back in his head): "Oh-no-he-did-n't!"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, that's an obvious fake photo of me, I have 3 belly buttons not just one after my various surgeries.

By the By Stumps, I have been made and honorary Texan (joining the likes of John Wayne) with full Texas privileges and even a Texas passport. It is in recognition of all the Brits (English, Scottish, Welsh and Northern Irish) who defended the Alamo to the bitter end, we are blood brothers.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Stumper,
You created a monster forum and you haven't been knocked off by Martin. Congratulations 
There is no way I have enough time to read all these responses, but from what I've seen, yours are right on!
You are the MAN.
The coffee shop is back "incognito" 
I think a record is about to be broken.
Martin, let it roll….........


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

jim C- Martin is a good guy. He's not going to kill a thread that some of the most loyal memers of the site are enjoying. Besides, where else can you get a photo of Roger in his native costume…










See Bertha, you're not the only one who knows how to use a deadly weapon!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, you never stop ceasing to amaze me.
Yep my lineage is Scottish, I'm of the Bruce clan (that's also my middle name) and a descendant of Robert Bruce - King of Scotland.
You even got close to the correct clan tartan, the correct one is shown below plus the clan badge and motto along with a pic of The Bruce himself.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I would have expected you to have worn nothing less than the authentic thing when you came for that photo shoot, Roger.

Incidently, I am descended from the Clan Hamilton, the first Lord Hamilton was a close friend of Robert the Bruce and fought beside him against the English. We're practicaly brothers!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW, Stumps and I Clan Brothers? Yeah life is really like a box of chocolates.
That Battle was at Bannockburn which I have visited and The Bruce's statue and the Bruce Clan homelands.
I have always thought that Scottish Highland formal .dress was spectacular.
Now for a wee dram from a flask I keep in my Sporon.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

If we're having a dram we need a good song…

When I was a lad, a tiny wee lad, my mother said to me,
""Come see the Northern Lights my boy, they're bright as they can be."" 
She called them the heavenly dancers, merry dancers in the sky,
I'll never forget that wonderful sight, they made the heavens bright.

cho: The Northern Lights of Aberdeen are what I long to see
I've been a wand'rer all of my life and many a sight I've seen.
God speed the day when I'm on my way to my home in Aberdeen.

I've wandered in many far-off lands, and travelled many a mile,
I've missed the folk I've cherished most, the joy of a friendly smile.
It warms up the heart of the wand'rer the clasp of a welcoming hand.
To greet me when I return, home to my native land.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- I found another version of that image at Bannockburn… it seems like a lot of us LJ's were there?


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Stumpy, I'm not THAT old!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Time machine, Verna… time machine…


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Stumpy, even after the way that you abused me with your photo-shopped pics I'm still going to give you another present. Only 7 more posts to 800 and I'm going to stay right out of the running so you'll have a shot at it.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

six


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

five


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

four


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

three


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Good night!!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Well that's sure been a fast 100 stumpy. I believe I can see past 1000 to 1500 from here. Just wondering, has anybody checked to see what thread ran the longest?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well someone has to do it
i may be the only one not drunk yet
i just woke from a nap
great pic stump

made me laugh
that's a good thing


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Ay! Lads, thas me with me broad sword & Shellie.

Well, at least I got 801

McPop


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

My God Stumps, that is magnificent photo of LJ volunteers riding off to do battle for the restoration of the Coffee Lounge Crusade. It's a great shot of the current antagonizers all unified under Freedom … I can even hear Mel Gibson yelling it in a drunken stupor in the background after brawling with Ms. Debbie.
That picture is gallery material for sure…....LongStumps.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting revelation about Hillbilly lifestyle

After their 11th child, a hillbilly couple decided that was enough, as they could not afford a larger bed. 
So the husband went to his veterinarian and told him that he and his cousin didn't want to have any more children.
The doctor told him that there was a procedure called a vasectomy that could fix the problem but that it was expensive. 
'A less costly alternative, ' said the doctor, 'is to go home, get a cherry bomb , (fireworks are legal in hillbilly country) light it, put it in a beer can, then hold the can up to your ear and count to 10.' 
The hillbilly said to the doctor, 'I may not be the smartest tool in the shed, but I don't see how putting a cherry bomb in a beer can next to my ear is going to help me.' 
'Trust me,' said the doctor. 
So the man went home, lit a cherry bomb and put it in a beer can. He held the can up to his ear and began to count! 
'1' 
'2' 
'3' 
'4' 
'5' 
At which point, he paused, placed the beer can between his legs and continued counting on his other hand.

This procedure works in, North Carolina, Michigan (certain parts) Louisiana, Arkansas , Mississippi , Alabama , Georgia, West Virginia and some parts of Southern Missouri.

Brings water to your eyes, doesn't it?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Roger, It'll take more than that to pull off a hillbilly vasectomy. The only thing harder than their head….
You left out a couple spots too, what about South Carolina, Florida, parts of Maryland and DC ? And don't forget about that bunch over there just west of Waco.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

The sky isn't green, it's more a nice chartreuse.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Big Tiny, If your sky is chartreuse you better be heading for the storm caller or safe room. Bad things are fixing to happen weather wise.

Pop


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That battle photo is spectacular! I'm not convinced that Patron isn't asleep, though Roger looks so Regal, nod to Patron's "The Regal" of course. I'm amazed by Stump's photoshop speed. He must use an Apple


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i will be the designated driver
after the battle of the loo is won
and get every one safely home
where we can all drink coffee
at the forum

i thought he was an apple
(or maybe a pomegranate)
with a cap on


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love pomegranate. Just saying. My fiance' was in the Peace Corps in Uzbekistan. She tells me that the pomegranate flows freely there. Stumps may even know about this personally with his Worldly travels.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha, just call me Rex


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

No, I'm a Dell man. But I use photoshop a lot.

Bertha- your lady was in the Uzbekistan Peace Corps? Is everybody you know some sort of warrior? I suppose now you'll tell us your momma was a ninja and when she called your daddy a "Hun" it wasn't short for "honey".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

As the weekend approaches, what have you guys got planned for the weekend?
I'm not being nosey but it's nice to know what my comrades in arms spend their respite from battles.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I plan on doing whatever my wife tells me to do, and I suspect that will include fixing something or installing something.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i will probably keep digging more post holes
so we all have somewhere to relieve ourselves here

that is a good response stubs
you got past the *W* word
real smooth like

what about you *rex*
any line dancing in site
or just some drinks lined up on the porch


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I'm going to ponder what the heck I can make out of those 4 pieces of dubious breed wood I managed to glue together a few days ago.
Here's the "proof of life" pic to show y'all it really exists, and I welcome any suggestions bearing in mind to KISS.








O/A dims are roughly 21"x12"x 3/4" thk.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

a cheese board comes to mind
sand it clean
cross cut to 1" or so
and tilt then up
and spin every other one
end for end
and re-glue and clamp
then re-sand 
and round edges
(file/sand/plane/or route)
oil

and cut the cheese
(outside please)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's interesting that you bring up the huns. When I have a hunny-do list, there are usually bodies to bury. My lady is tough as nails at about 100 pounds on a good day. Me, a far right gun nut (sporting enthusiast, as Rex might say); her a liberal peacekeeper. Me: W; Her: Obama. It's like Stumpy's coffee lounge, it takes all kinds to keep it interesting.

A colleague of mine from France is leaving our Office in WV for greener pastures today and it's a sad affair. Another wonderful liberal, as a matter of fact. I presented her with a Mopani squirrel call because I'm pretty sure a doctor from the South of France doesn't have one Mopani for her family in Africa (hi Div!); squirrel call for West Virginia. Shellac and local beeswax.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got lawnwork to do this weekend. I should have bought a Gravely or a pull-behind ATV deck. I bought a JD lawn tractor but it's too big for the small parts and too small for the big parts. I also bought the baddest Husq trimmer in the greater Albuquerque area (a place with no green to trim), only to discover that mine is a beginner by WV standards. They have varieties with giant handlebars here. Such will be my weekend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bertha; Nice whistle and great gift, will be a hit on the Cote D'azur I'm sure.

As to your family politics; Wouldn't you love to be a fly on the wall in James Carville's and Mary Matalin's house?

You should have invested in goats or sheep to keep your vegetation under control as they can cover large areas and small areas with ease.

You gotta consider Husgvarna is Swiss and their stuff was designed to operate up and down mountains. The Swiss make great time pieces, but I'm not so sure about their Swiss Army Knives, after all can you recall any any conflict the Swiss won using this knife?. It is interesting to note though that the Pope's Swiss Guard all carry their Swiss Army Knives and doubtless provide 27 functions for His Eminence.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

My God, I go away for a couple of days and this thing nearly doubles in size. - What my wife said to me when she climbed into bed last night after I came home from a business trip -The pimple on my nose was huge!

David, Roger said to KISS so go make up with him now.

Roger square the ends, flatten the boards, wipe with mineral oil and call it a cutting board.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome back Jack, we kept the pot stirring for you.

Thanks for the suggestion, but I really don't want to add to the world's over population of cutting boards, so I'm leaning towards something of a more responsible nature.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

PS Jack;

Don't confuse KISS to mean "keep it simple stupid". with this lot it means "Keep it Stupid, Simple" - aren't commas wonderful?


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Weekend, what's a weekend? Oh, I remember now, it's a short period at the end of the work week for all you poor ba$tard$ that still have to work for a living. BSEG ;^)))


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wow saved by the bell
thanks *rex*

i may be rusty at kissing
and don't intend to start with the help


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rog, I used a woodburner to make a John Wayne portrait for an ex-cop friend of mine. It was an enormous hit. I've got a similar aborted cherry panel that's quite similar to yours. I might choose to copy whatever you decide upon. I might even pop it in mail to the Republic of TX. LOL hard at the Carville home. Think what you want about that guy, but I'm pretty sure he's from Mars. That's one weird-looking, animated dude. I'm always waiting for something to pop when he gets revved up. It's a mild curse to be as beautiful as you and I are, Roger, it makes it so difficult not to critique those less fortunate


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn you Saddle and all you retired folk. I'm not even 40 yet and I feel like I should have retired years ago; many of my friends have (computer nerds)! 7 straight years of 90+hour workweeks has put some gray in my beard. Living hard in New Orleans for 11 years might have had something to do with it, as well. Bourbon is a twisted mistress.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Bertha.
Well I'm off for a while and determined to get to the shop today accompanied by my glue-up and ponder to my heart's content what jewel I can turn this stunning fabrication into. I wish I knew what breed of woods I used, the truth being they were the only pieces I could reach into the dumpster and retrieve.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Keep me in the loop. I'll pull mine out tonight and await your decision. When done, PM me where you want it sent


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

roger
maybe a simple andy palm box

http://lumberjocks.com/Argyllshire/blog/19800

don't need all the bells and whistles
just cutting it right
and gluing and cleaning up

enjoy your shop time


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Bertha, I'M RETIRED, I'M RETIRED I'M RETIRED Eat your hearts out. I did however in TV production put in my share of 90+ hour weeks. YES Bourbon IS a twisted mistress.

Come on guys, I like old Carville. Like Roger he keeps the pot stirred & makes the news much more fun.

Pop


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am not a person to argue as I feel everyone has the right to express their own opinions. I have a local Woodcraft store near me and I am very satisfied with the staff in as much as they are very knowledgeable of the products they sell, are very courteous and helpful. I must admit that they are pricey but at times have good sales. I love their free demonstrations.

Mike


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got no beef with Woodcraft (or Carville for that matter). You pay to play. I'd reserve 20% of my takehome if there were one within 100 miles of me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't like Sawstop, though


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Bertha, Neither do I.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Pop, this is what floats my boat:


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I almost forgot this thread started with a Woodcraft discussion over 800 posts ago!

I retired when I was 28. I simply decided I didn't want to work full time just to buy things any more. So I quit working when I didn't want to, quit doing work I didn't want to do, and started using my imagination to make a living from home part time. I run my own business, keep my life simple, have a nice workshop, a house I love that will be paid off in a couple more years, and spend every day with my family. (wife, 2 dogs and 2 cats) I'll never be rich, but I'll always be self sufficient and happy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

And how, Stumps. I could make three times as much down the street doing something I hate three times as much. I have to make a lot of money because my insurance is expensive. My lifestyle isn't. When all the bills are paid, I'm not left with much, but that's fine with me. I made some smart and unapologetic lifestyle decisions to allow me to work less. I'm over defining myself with money, stuff, and "productivity". I'm content to be a happy loser. I managed to own a dog at the end of it, which is one of life's great rewards.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, a dog is one of the true necessities of life. I also think doing for ones self, paying your own bills doing whatever it is you do goes a long way toward making a man (or woman) happy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

my dog 
buddy
is learning to talk to me

so far he can say

"LETS EAT" !


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Did someone say "EAT?"


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Bertha, I love that Powermatic too, but it's out of my league money wise. After looking at just about everybody's saw this is what I came up with. I've been all over one on display, and it's well made and the fence what I was looking for in a fence.

Shop Fox W1820










Pop


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Roger
You may ! be able to find just a couple of ideas, on here for a cutting board


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I reccomend a Craftsman saw with a stamped tin top and a dull blade. I've seen some nice stuff made with those.

I've also seen some junk made with a brand new Unisaw.

It must depend on the user…


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

All this talk about saw stop and Powermatic, makes me want to go out and look at my 66, bought 15 years ago for $2000.00., It can still pass the nickle test
Since I retired , most days ,I don't have a clue what day of the week it is


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, Bertha…not to make you mad…but I retired 3 months, 13 days, 9 hours and 21 minutes ago!!!!

And, I'm loving it!!!! After I take a long deserved trip (no longer called a "vacation" because every day is a vacation!!), I'll be getting back to my woodworking. It'll be nice to get some sawdust on me again. I didn't have much time because I worked 60 to 80 hour weeks for the past two years. I sure am enjoying not having to get up out of a deep sleep and go back to work. The money was nice, but the lack of sleep and rest was not good for me.

Sunny Day is getting more and more spoiled and so am I. I think I can definitely get used to this.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I never understood the nickle test. When I got my new saw the very first thing I did was turn it on and throw a nickle at the blade. Sure enough it left a mark on my forehead. But what does that say about the saw?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

probably has a faulty operator

check for leaks
in the plumbing

then give it the weenie test
if it falls apart instantly

it is a good saw


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Will A TS cut your weenie off ???


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Stump I will have to try your nickle test .
I think I was doing it wrong


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

can't say i have tried it myself

there may be some in the church choir

but they are pretty silent about most things


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Courtesy of David aka Patron… who requested it…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you *larry*
here's to all the scottish
and the scotch
in every one

enjoy


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have always LOVED Celtic Music. I'm a huge Chieftains fan! When I said I am Scottish I mean waaaaaaaaaaaaay back. My family has been in America since way before there was an America. But I suppose my g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-great grandpa Angus (or whatever his name was) drank so much Scotch back in the old country that it still runs through our viens!

Of course, I don't drink scotch… but that doesn't matter, does it?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i don't drink it either
just coffee in the mornings

and since this is the underground coffee forum
i was looking for some coffee this morning here

all i could find was the pipe running into the creek
from rex's manor house

not the best coffee
but not to bad


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

There seems to be some problems with a wedding gift from the US for Will and Kate.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That stuff running into the creek from that pipe isn't coffee…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps;
*" I retired when I was 28. I simply decided I didn't want to work full time just to buy things any more. So I quit working when I didn't want to, quit doing work I didn't want to do, and started using my imagination to make a living from home part time. I run my own business, keep my life simple" 
*
Some imagination stumps …. now we see your "own business" venture !!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Bubinga;

*Will A TS cut your weenie off ???*

You're safe mate, but watch out for that little Dremel.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

ROGER'S BACK!- And he has a new name!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Squashed my jewels in the handles of a pair of pliers one time,sitting down,while cutting hanger wire with the other end.WOW
I was OK about 5 hours later, and I still have a very low voice,after that


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

And one for those of us with Irish blood…

In eighteen hundred and forty one
I put my cordoroy breeches on
I put my cordoroy breeches on
To work upon the railway.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

In eighteen hundred and forty-two,
I left the ould world for the new,
Bad cess to the luck that brought me through,
To work upon the railroad.

Chorus

When we left Ireland to come here,
And spend our latter days in cheer,
And bosses they did drink strong beer,
And Pat worked on the Railway

Chorus

Our contractor's name it was Tom King
He kept a store to rob the men,
A Yankee clerk with ink and pen,
To cheat Pat on the railway.

Chorus

It's "Pat do this" and "Pat do that" 
Without a stocking or cravat,
And nothing but an old straw hat
While Pat works on the railway

Chorus

One Monday morning to our surprise,
Just half an hour before sunrise
The dirty divil went to the skies
And Pat worked on the railroad.

Chorus

And when Pat lays him down to sleep,
The wiry bugs around him creep,
And divil a bit can poor Pat sleep,
While he works on the railroad.

Chorus

In eighteen hudnred and forty-three
'Twas then I met sweet Biddy Magee,
And an illygant wife she's been to me,
While workin' on the railway.

Chorus

In eighteen hudnred and forty-six
The gang pelted me with stones and brick.
Oh I was in a hell of a fix
While working on the railroad.

Chorus

In eighteen hundred and forty-seven,
Sweet Biddy Magee, she went to heaven,
If she left one child, she left eleven,
To work upon the railway.

Chorus

In eighteen hundred and forty-eight
I learned to take my whisky straight,
'Tis an illygant drink and can't be bate,
For working on the railway.

Chorus


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*NEWS GLOAT*

on *'the help for the kids please'* blog

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26664

we just got this answer back
.
.
*Hello All,

Yes, great news I just got. My Boss has put up $50,000 so we can combined this money with what we have raised and will be building in June. Everyone was part of convincing my Boss to fund this project. We are printing an RFP on the 19th and will complete the process by June 10th.

Thanks,
jq

.
.
*
*
our and my thanks to all who helped
by open or secret vote
or thru prayer

YOU ARE THE BEST

HUG A CHILD IN JOY

AND RECEIVE THEIR BLESSING*
*YOU ARE THE BEST !*


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Did you see the latest Saw Stop technology


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Great News patron !!!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it sure is* bubinga*

i been jumping up and down
since i got the news

but nobody is around

did they all run off with rex

maybe they are all in the loo

strange


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

It's great news, David. Now the children can play safely in their own neighborhood.

Please make sure you take some pictures of the playground when it's done….and take pics of the smiles of the little ones!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i sure will *verna*

give me a chance to dress up
in my little sailor suit
with the short pants
my hair greased
and parted in the middle

like alfalfa

i should fit right in


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know about the funding, but around here when a playground needs to be built, there are plenty of volunteers.
These are underprivileged kids, is that right ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

low income hud housing
some 122 or so units to be built
the community is real low income
jobs are scarce too

i don't know to much about the whole deal
i am just a friend of the guy that is putting it together


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

They should get the kids involved in the building ,of it to !!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'll keep everyone posted


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's another good old Irish tune for you:

Tas the tenth of last September
A day I well remember
I was walking up and down in drunken pride.

When my knees began to flutter
And I sank down in the gutter
And a pig came and lay down by my side

As I lay there in the gutter
Thinking thoughts I could not utter
I thought I heard A passing lady say

You can tell A man who boozes 
By the company he chooses
And with that the pig got up and walked away

This is followed by a rip snorting fiddle tune

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

How'd we get from Scottish tunes to Irish tunes?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

must be the drinks
soon someone will be 
dancing the fox trot
or the cha cha cha

were going to need a cattle car
if i'm going to get every one home
one with a hose to clean up this party


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

And for our Latin Friends and everyone:
!



!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thats quite the pep talk rex

makes me want to march around
and get ready

i'd hate to be late


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe we should post some good rap music since we have every other kind…

Oh, wait… there's no such thing as good rap music…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't you have any pictures 
of our fearless leader

doing some scottish
break dancing

i think i was gone that day


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes Stumps, *THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS GOOD RAP MUSIC.*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

How about my favorite "country" song;


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*You got that Right Pop*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Pop;
I hear that because of public sentiments, they have stopped water-boarding at Gitmo and introduced something more hideous and tormenting - 7/24 Rap music? at full blast. It however seems to be working, no longer do the detainees refer to each other as "brothers" but as MF's.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks boss
sure made my day

well i must be off
i went to the dump yesterday
and was shocked to see
furniture and carpet rolls
and house trash
laying out side and thrown around the containers
(they are 7' tall)
the woman that works there
is short and slim
the stuff had to be dumped there 
by some big guy in a big truck
and left for her to sort and drag 
up and over the containers

so i will go and help her clean up the mess 
these macho guys get to me
with their better than anyone attitude
like we are all servant to their needs
just because everyone is going off a cliff
like lemmings
doesn't mean i will follow

i am scottish and have honor
and the trash lady needs my help
i wonder if i will become a knight someday
that would be nice
to sit at the big round table
and eat with my hands
and laugh


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Cow Patty is a true classic. I remember that one from when I was a kid!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Roger, that brings back some memories. If I remember correctly, there were several different incarnations of Cow Patti.

I have no idea how to import a video so if you care to see one of my favorites, you'll have to click on the link.





and Roger, this ones just for you and the other Texans:


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Patron! You were up against some stiff competition and I'm glad it ended in your favor.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave, we know the truth-you just want to see if you can salvage any wood from that furniture; or is it that your sweet on the trash lady.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Roger just don't step in the cow patti.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Marty Robbins, Tramp, that brings back fond memories of my Pop. Thanks for that!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don Edwards has a rope lanyard for a guitar strap. That's Texas. What a remarkable gentleman.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Although I am not and avid C&W fan. I do appreciate really good and meaningful songs by great people, where I share the sentiment.
For ALL to enjoy and think about.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw Willie Nelson live a few years back. I'm a HUGE fan.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Why is Lumberjocks such a great site?*

Well, it is the Premier place for ALL kinds of woodworkers to congregate and share projects, information, answer questions and provide resources for the discerning and ocassional woodworking fraternity. Lumberjock Budiies takes it one step further enabling LJ's wishing to have a more direct repartee with people and woodworkers close to their ideal.

And if that was not enough, LJ's is also a place where you can shoot the breeze, share humor, friendly insults, exchange recipes, share medical knowledge, alert members to help the less fortunate, sing songs, watch movies, share photographs …...and a whole lot more - all given and received in a peaceful and tolerant manner, and a welomed respite from the day's traumas.

So for those pudits who think this place is going to the dogs, or are looking around for another WW site to land on, I have only this to say:

*Are you out of your mind?* You will never ever find another site like this that will fill the needs of a variety of members 100%


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Roger, all of the above is true and well said. I have one other key feature to mention. It is the easiest site to navigate.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think we'll get to 1000 by the end of the weekend…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

we can't have more

weak ends

need to shore things up
with cheese


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, do you think so?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David, please leave yur weak end out of it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Another century


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

This calls for a celebration.
Start the signing Stumps, Larry has the beer on the way.
Beener has made a pie …..... JC that's woke him up, and Jack's busy in his rubber room.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Roger, who's bring the scotch?

Pop


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Pop, (laddie) if you waiting for a Scotsman to bring the hooch, you'll be waiting a long time. He'll wait for some SASANACH (non Anglo-Saxon) to bring some even if he's buried before it arrives.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- you took #900! You'd better let someone else have #1000!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

For all of those who can read, I found some real gems of woodworking books that can enhance your skills and answers to questions you have never been able to find answers for.

Here's the list - I ran it by Oprah and Martha, Oprah added them to her book list and Martha stated "it's a good thing"

ENJOY

Books:

*Turning for profit* ...by Lucy Lastic

*Woodshop Math* ..... A. Eisenstein

*Using alcohol finishes* ..........Lazy Larry

*Furniture I made for Tut's Chamber* ...... Karson Morrison

*Let's Rock* ............S. Maloof

*Pie crust tables* ...........N.Beener

*The ABC's of consonant woodworking* ............. M.Sojka


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Neil does like pie, from what I can tell. Who better to pen.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

This thread seems to be bogging down and needs a serious boost to ignite the cause.

Lest we forget;

However matters may go on this site or with the LJ mamanagement or 
with another WW site, we in this sawfdust fraternity and woodworker 
world will never lose our sense of comradeship with the 
humble LJ people. If we are now called upon to endure what they have 
suffered we shall emulate their courage, and if final victory rewards 
our toils they shall share the gains, aye. And freedom shall be 
restored to all. We abate nothing of our just demands-cutting board 
entusiasts, turners, wittlers, wannabe WW, - all who have joined their 
causes to our own shall be restored.
What General Rex has called the Battle of Stumps is over. I expect that 
the Battle of Coffee Lounge is about to begin. Upon this battle depends 
the survival of the Woodworking civilization. Upon it depends our own 
Beverage of choice, and the long continuity of our institutions and our 
Workshops. The whole fury and might of the enemy must very soon be 
turned on us. Martin knows that he will have to break us in this Thread 
or lose the war. If we can stand up to him, all woodworkers may be 
freed and the life of the world may move forward into broad, sunlit 
uplands.
But if we fail, then the whole world, including the Canadian 
woodworkers, including all that we have known and cared for, will sink 
into the abyss of a new dark age made more sinister, and perhaps more 
protracted, by the lights of perverted woodworking. Let us therefore 
brace ourselves to our duties, and so bear ourselves, that if the this 
Thread should last for over 1,000 responses, men will still say, *This 
was their finest hour.*


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

You know, Rex, you do look a little like Winston. :^))))


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i stand with you

one good leg

circling

prune juice
in my flask

'to cause
or not to cause'

at least that's what it says
on my meds

just point me in the right direction
i shall give my all


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

You guys still arguing huh? : )

ok I 'll check back on you at post 2000. Till then keep on taking it easy


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

*All Hail mighty Rex! *We your legions are ready. Our swords & pikes are sharp. We await the rising of the moon & the skirl of the pipes to move forward.

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Chelios? Are you a Chris Chelios fan?


----------



## mking1 (Jan 11, 2011)

_Ok- I'll get it started- I think Woodcraft is a crappy, overpriced store with ignorant employees who couldn't sell gloves to Eskimos!_

In response to your original statement (listed above) I wonder what do you expect from a retail seller. As an experienced woodworker how much help do you actually need for the store's staff? Mostly all I need to know is where something is and as of now that hasn't been too much of a problem. And as for the price I've found their prices reasonable but remember it is your option whether to purchase the item from woodcraft or some place else. I think you need to find another place to display your anger. With that all being said I believe you already know this and was just trying to incite some responses of which some were funny, some not so but you did get me to think about what I expect from those around me. It's not easy to get me to think these days, so thanks for the push.

Miles.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Go Sharks!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

mking1, Dang guy! That original post was 913 posts ago. We've talked about everything under the sun since then.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Roger, I would bow to you on bended knee as a fearless leader but for the fact that I bow to no man. My wife on the other hand I bow to all the time. Not because she is my leader but because oh yeah that topic got the coffee lounge canceled never mind.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm not really bowing most of the time

just have trouble getting to my feet sometimes


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Mking1, that was nothing more than kindling. Might have well been sawstop or matching amperage. "find another place to display your anger" is a bit strong, though.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll fire up my acetylene cutting torch ,and we will make kindling from a Saw Stop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Mking1- Woodcraft resents itself as a place to get professional advice from knowledgeable sales staff. So expecting that is not too much to ask. Maybe you don't need any advice because you are so experienced as a woodworker, but just occasionally, I do. 

And if you'd read the early part of this thread, you'd know that my complaint was not just with the lack of knowledgeable staff, it was the outright laziness of the employees at the store near me who have actually talked people, including myself, out of making large purchases by saying things like "contact Delta and ask them what kind of fence to buy". Furthermore, if I call the store and ask them if they have 3/4" oak plugs in stock, I expect the employee to at least get off his butt and go look. Instead I get an answer like "I'm not sure".

Am I angry? OF COURSE NOT! I still shop there all the time. But I enjoy complaining about it!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I wanted to say, for those who were around doing those early parts of this thread, and anyone who goes back to read the comments, that I made a couple of "off color remarks"- especially a joke about someone's wife that was totally inappropriate. I am a very religious guy and I try to NEVER make comments like that, or "dirty" jokes. And it has bothered me that I slipped up. So I want to apologize to anyone offended by it, and want people to know that it isn't what I find acceptable conduct for myself. (I am not begrudging others to say anything they like, I am only setting that standard for myself.)

Anyway, there is no need to mention it again. I just want this on record.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Missed, but duly noted. I also think I PM'd you a dirty joke. My apologies too.


----------



## mking1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pop, What can I say, I'm just a little slow these days. At 61 it takes me awhile to formulate a thought.

Bertha, You are right (find another place…) was inappropriate. Sometimes my dry sense of humor can get out of hand and go unappreciated for the intended response also I shouldn't stay up past my bedtime, I tend to get a little cranky. I love my woodcraft store and I was most likely over reacting to the idea that I might be spending too much money, which is most likely true.

Bubinga, To SawStop or not to SawStop. I purchased a Delta Unisaw week before last so no cutting torch needed here.

StumpyNubs, Woodcraft is a retail store that serves a wide range of customers of varying experience and needs. They have some experience and some inexperience staff and I find no fault in that. Anyway, I was just trying to mix up the pot a little because the thread was getting a little too nice. Anyway, no one should ever take my words seriously or of any real credibility. I reserve the right to be wrong and if I don't know it I can makeup.

Miles


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You got me wrong, MKing1, just because it was strong didn't mean it was inappropriate for this thread Unisaw, baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps:
No need to apologize or defend yourself, any *sane* person will know this is an *insane* thread for amusement - wouldn't they?

*Simple clarification to all: Read the whole thread, not just parts of it, that way you'll get the full picture.*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wait till the movie comes out

so who will play you 
in it ?

i got robert denero


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I want Benicio Del Toro (sp?)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe from his choices of girlfriends ?

http://www.whosdatedwho.com/tpx_86/benicio-del-toro/


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah. Pee Wee Herman's the man?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude does well, Patron


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you think he can still see with your hat on rex


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

My local Woodcraft store is 45 miles one way, and I have made several trips there
HD is 5 minutes
You get what you got


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger- "Read the whole thread"? Are you serious! We're coming up on 1000!

Mking1- You are welcome to speak your mind here all you like- if someone snaps back at you, you can snap right back at them. Nobody will get ticked off if we disagree- we don't take ourselves very seriously here!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Stumps;
May I suggest that for those who find it a trauma to read the whole thread, then we issue it in it's complete entirety as a downloadable PDF file and Kindle book. We could even continue this Thread like a TV saga (As the Wood Turns may be a good title) or maybe a series (CSI-LJ) or (Wood and Order) ... or some other suggestion.
Stumps we could have a market here and could be even looking at re-runs.

Over to you.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Syndication is the way to, Roger. I'll work on the DVD sales and you get the Tshirts and travel mug market running. Patron can do the late night TV show circuit but Bubinga should handle the radio promotion because he has a face for… oops- did I type that out loud?

Maybe bertha can "shoot" the video series…


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

As the wood turns ,,,!!!!! HEE, HEE, ya


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

No reruns Roger, remember Patron has a weakend


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm closing this thread now because it doesn't belong into this forum.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Stumpy, can't have you in sales. You have the executive producer gig. Jack would be a better choice for sales and you could get Pops for the director. Me, I better get to work, not getting anything done reading this stuff.


----------

